#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-17
<ubuntu_> Als ik een backup wil maken van mijn systeem, hoef ik toch alleen de home map te backuppen?
<StefandeVries> ubuntu_, dat klopt
<StefandeVries> Dan heb je al je documenten erbij
<ubuntu_> Ik heb ubuntu er op stan
<ubuntu_> staan *
<ubuntu_> Maar wil Windows er naast installeren
<ubuntu_> Is dit mogelijk?
<ubuntu_> Of moet ik dan eerst ubuntu er af halen?
<MonkeyDust> eerst win, dan linux, want win overschrijft je grub
<MonkeyDust> grub is het keuzemenu
<ubuntu_> Maar er staat al linux op
<ubuntu_> Moet ik dan linux eraf halen?
<OerHeks> mijn ervaring is dat je eerst windows erop moet zetten, dan ruimte vrijmaken voor linux.
<TheLastProject> Kan hij niet Windows installeren, dan een Linux CD gebruiken om de bootloader te fixen?
<TheLastProject> Willekeurig idee, weet niet hoe dat precies gaat
<Snicksie> das ook niet al te moeilijk hoor :)
<Snicksie> windows overschrijft inderdaad de grub, maar zorg dat je een linux cd hebt om de grub terug te fixen :)
<OerHeks> ja, je kan de grub bootloader herstellen met de cd. > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Installing_Windows_After_Ubuntu
 * OerHeks heeft nog nooit windows erna geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> *goed
<ubuntu_> Hoe heet dat programma waarmee je partities maakt ookalweer?
<OerHeks> fdisk.exe ?
<OerHeks> of de linux variant gparted
<ubuntu_> gparted
<ubuntu_> thx
<ubuntu_> Op windows partities maken begin ik niet aan, dat is één grote ramp
<ubuntu_> Kan ik de grootte van de partities later nog veranderen?
<OerHeks> ja, dat kan, als je weet wat je doet.
<OerHeks> * dit geld voor linux, voor windows geef ik geen garantie.
<MonkeyDust> partitioneren in win is een ramp, ik heb het geprobeerd
<OerHeks> beste is gewon windows eerst, linux daarna.
<ubuntu_> Kan ik de grootte van de partities later nog veranderen?
<OerHeks> ja, dat kan, als je weet wat je doet.
<OerHeks> * dit geld voor linux, voor windows geef ik geen garantie.
<MonkeyDust> dat kan, maar als je dat doet na de installatie, dan duurt dat zeer lang, ik heb het gedaan
<MonkeyDust> zeer lang = enkele uren (snachts, terwijl je slaapt, dus)
<ubuntu_> Hmm
<ubuntu_> Ik weet nu namelijk nog niet hoe groot mijn windows partitie moet worden
<ubuntu_> Maar ik wil hem wel later nog kunnen veranderen
<ubuntu_> Zonder problemen
<MonkeyDust> op voorhand plannen
<ubuntu_> Wat bedoel je?
<MonkeyDust> hoeveel ruimte je aan elke partitie geeft
<OerHeks> je kan een lege ruimte voor een partitie niet zomaar toevoegen, etc
<MonkeyDust> win7 heeft *minstens* 20-30 gig nodig
<OerHeks> doe maar gewoon eerst windows, en daarna linux, dat geeft het minste problemen
<ubuntu_> er komt windows xp op
<MonkeyDust> de goeie dus
<MonkeyDust> :)
<MonkeyDust> de enige waar ik no
<ubuntu_> ja eigenlijk wel
<ubuntu_> is al wat oudere laptop
<MonkeyDust> de enige waar ik nog een beetje van kan hoouden
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> Hoezo?
<MonkeyDust> win7 is log en zwaar, wil voortdurend herstarten, is traag
<ubuntu_> Dat wel
<MonkeyDust> ik vind dat redenen om het niet te willen gebruiken
<ubuntu_> Het liefst gebruik ik Ubuntu, maar als het echt niet anders kan, Windows XP.
<ubuntu_> Gaming doe ik wel op Windows 7
<MonkeyDust> gaming doe ik niet
<MonkeyDust> ik lieg: DOOM voor DOS speel ik nog (prboom)
<ubuntu_> Dat valt bij mij niet onder gaming
<ubuntu_> Dat valt bij mij onder spelletjes spelen
<OerHeks> echt ?
<ubuntu_> Spelletjes spelen zijn simpele spelletjes
<ubuntu_> en gaming zijn high-end games
<ubuntu_> (volgens mijn beredenatie) :P
<MonkeyDust> moeilijker dan DOOM kan ik gewoon niet
<MonkeyDust> Rage, ook van ID, ziet er wel knap uit
<ubuntu_> Wie zegt dat gaming moeilijker hoeft te zijn?
<bertjuh1> ik niet
<TheLastProject> Ah, gaming op Windows
<TheLastProject> Dat deed ik ook altijd
<TheLastProject> Kreeg alleen nogal genoeg van dat dat venster om een herstart uit te stellen steeds verscheen achter mijn spel zodat ik het niet merkte OF mijn scherm hijackte...
<ubuntu_> Dat scherm van herstarten is automatische updates
<ubuntu_> Die kun je ook uitzetten
<MonkeyDust> dat is wel offtopic, guys
<TheLastProject> Oh ja, het is zo gemakkelijk om hier per ongeluk off-topic te gaan >_> Nou ja, sorry...
<draw30> Kan er iemand mij helpen met een beetje bash? Ik probeer dit te schrijven (maar dan ik correcte bash woorden):      while[($a-$b)<=5], en ik geraak er maar niet uit. Iemand een idee? A en B zijn als integer gedeclareerd
<bertjuh1> loops?
<draw30> jaa
<bertjuh1> mijn welcome bash
<bertjuh1> x=1
<bertjuh1> while [ $x -le 5 ]
<bertjuh1> do
<bertjuh1>   echo "Welcome $x times"
<bertjuh1>   x=$(( $x + 1 ))
<bertjuh1> done
<JanC> bertjuh1: alles meer dan  2-3 lijnen in een pastebin plakken en hier de URL posten a.u.b.
<bertjuh1> sorrie JanC
<draw30> bertjuh1, het gaat juist om het verschil tussen die 2 variabelen
<bertjuh1> bekijk dit eens
<bertjuh1> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:DObTSozCvbkJ:www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/translations/nl/pdf/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-NL.pdf+while%5B($a-$b)%3C%3D5%5D+bash+verschillen&hl=nl&gl=nl
<JanC> draw30: zie de voorlaatste lijn in wat bertjuh1 eerst postte om te zien hoe je wiskundige operaties moet doen
<JanC> dus $(( ... ))
<draw30> bedankt
<JanC> oh ja, en zorg dat je script uitgevoerd wordt door bash en niet door een andere shell uiteraard ('/bin/sh' is standaard niet bash!)
<draw30> JanC, toch gewoon #/bin/bash     bovenaan hé
<JanC> nee
<JanC> je vergeet de "!"  ;)
<draw30> ahja
<draw30> Kan er iemand hier eens naar kijken, het werkt nog altijd niet:   http://pastebin.com/WKHg1xQ9  Het doel is dat als example0 niet voor meer dan 5 seconden heeft gelopen dat heel de lus opnieuw wordt gestart. Als het langer dan 5 seconden heeft gedraaid moet het niet opnieuw starten.
<angela-> avond all kun je met linux alleen via de termenal venster downloaden of ook op een andere manier em welke is dat dan?
<MonkeyDust> angela-: met wget
<misnix2> ftp
<trijntje> angela-: wat bedoel je met 'downloaden'?
<angela-> die weet ik of kun je ook hewoon downloaden zoals met windows
<misnix2> gewoon? vanuit browser?
<angela-> ja
<angela-> van uit je browser bedeol ik
<trijntje> waarom zou dat niet kunnen? Doe gewoon hetzelfde als altijd
<angela-> oke dank je
<angela-> zolang het maar voot linux is zou dat ook moeten kenen
<angela-> kunnen
<trijntje> wat wil  je dan downloaden?
<angela-> geen idee nog
<angela-> maar wilde het gewoon wel weten
<trijntje> ah ok
<angela-> dank je
<angela-> ik vind ubuntu 11.10 erg mooi uit zien
<trijntje> de meningen zijn verdeeld, ik vind het ook wel mooi
<angela-> weet ik iedereen zijn/haar eigen voorkeur
<eadric> hallo
<eadric> is dit de juiste plek voor een ubuntu installatie vraag
<eadric> ?
<OerHeks> hallo eadric , ja dit is de ubuntu support irc
<eadric> ok daar gaat ie dan
<eadric> ik ben een 10.04 install aan het doen na 11.10 te hebben geprobeerd waarbij ik zelde probleem hab
<eadric> het probleem is dit:
<eadric> de installer ziet mijn hdd niet, nix
<eadric> gparted en fdisk zien hem wel
<OerHeks> oke, hoeveel primairy partitions heb je op die hdd staan ?
<eadric> ik heb geen softraid
<eadric> en geen gpt disklabel
<OerHeks> je kan max 4 primairy hebben, anders ziet de installer hem niet
<OerHeks> *4 incl linux
<eadric> ik heb de schijf met fdisk een lege table gegeven
<eadric> geen parts dus
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> wat voor hd is het, ide of Sata ?
<eadric> sata
<OerHeks> dat hoopte ik al.
<OerHeks> kijk in je bios, of de hdd op IDE modus staat of AHCI
<eadric> IDE interface: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 06)
<eadric> hij stond op ahci nu ide
<OerHeks> ide modus was belangrijk voor xp zonder sata drivers.
<eadric> zelfde probleem
<OerHeks> ah, zet maar om naar AHCI
<eadric> tja je gaat wat proberen he
<eadric> tot zeg maar een uur geleden draaide er een 10.04 installatie op deze machine
<eadric> dat was een DD dump dus geen install
<OerHeks> knap als dat gewerkt heeft in IDE mode ...
<eadric> nee toen nog ahci
<eadric> nu ide
<eadric> volgende reboot weer ahci
<OerHeks> oke, dat is dus de oplossing.
<eadric> nee helaas niet
<eadric> ik draai nu ide om te kijken of dat hielp
<eadric> niet... dus ga ik weer terug
<eadric> deze chat is vanuit live cd dus wacht ik nog ff
<OerHeks> je kan hem omzetten naar AHCI, en dan weer live cd starten, hier verder tiepen en ondertussen installeren :-)
<eadric> als ie het doet wel, anders alleen typen :-)
 * eadric rebooting
<roland> avond:)
<roland> moest zo nodig eerst de interface bekijken
<roland> helemaal nieuw op channel
<OerHeks> :-)
<RawChid> Goede avond
<roland> Gisteren voor het eerst ubuntu geistald
<roland> heeeel mooi
<roland> voorlopig nog als dual boot met windows7
<OerHeks> hoever ben je met installatie ? restricted extra's voor codecs en webtoepassingen gedaan ?
<roland> maar ben de karrevrachte updates kots beu
<roland> vraag me niet te veel, maar k denk dat alles marcheert
<OerHeks> werkt youtube ?
<roland> t alles gaat
<roland> ik kreeg een beetje hulp op geze site: http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/Home
<roland> daar deed ik alles wat aanbevolen is
<OerHeks> ah oke, dat is wel een particuliere pagina, ubuntu heeft die wiki zelf ook > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<OerHeks> dit is eigenlijk een beter begin > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<roland> flash, VLC, en vershillende plugins en addons voor de browsers
<roland> ok maar die had ik inderdaad ook al gaan zien: wat je  na de install moet doen
<roland> sorry zat er ff op te lezen
<eadric> en daar ben ik weer
<roland> heb eigenkijk Xubuntu geinstalld, de 11.10
<roland> Is prachtig!
<eadric> OerHeks, sata staat nu weer op ahci, same prob, zit nu weer in 11.10 installer trouwens. nog ideeen? ik weet het ff niet meer
<OerHeks> AHCI zou goed moeten zijn ...
<eadric> ja dat zou je zeggen
<eadric> ik denk  ook niet dat het in dit geval daar aan ligt
<eadric> het rare is dat de installer wel aanbied de mbr van /dev/sda te gebruiken maar verder geen partities op de disk wil maken
<OerHeks> hoeveel schijven heb je in je pc zitten ?
<eadric> 1
<eadric> 500gb
<eadric> kijk ff welke
<eadric> brb
<OerHeks> dan is het ook geen probleem van een 2e hdd ..
<eadric> moet ff terminal vinden in unity :-)
<eadric> geen aptitude meer in 11.10 :-(
<OerHeks> klopt > apt-get gebruiken
<eadric> apt-get install aptitude :-)
<eadric> *-disk
<eadric>                 description: ATA Disk
<eadric>                 product: ST3500418AS
<eadric>                 vendor: Seagate
<eadric>                 physical id: 0
<eadric>                 bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0
<eadric>                 logical name: /dev/sda
<eadric>                 version: CC46
<eadric>                 serial: 9VMWW35S
<eadric>                 size: 465GiB (500GB)
<eadric>                 configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=424c26d9
<eadric> volgens lshw
<eadric> cdrom werkt wel dus lijkt me ook niet de stat controller
<eadric> is er nog een places achtig iets in 11.10
<OerHeks> ik heb nu geen idee waar dit aan ligt, misschien imand anders die meeleest ?
<eadric> ja cdrom leest gewoon vanuit gui
<eadric> brb
<trijntje> ik heb geen idee, kan je niet proberen eerst met gparted partities te maken en dan die te kiezen bij de installatie?
<eadric> trijntje, dit heb ik reeds geprobeerd
<eadric> ik heb part gemaakt, geapplied installer herstart, geen resultaat
<lonki> klinkt alsof je een controller hebt die geen ondersteuning in ubuntu heeft
<eadric> Zou de cdrom daar niet ook last van hebben dan, zit op zelfde controller 2de poort
<lonki> dat zou wel logisch zijn ja
<lonki> http://forums.seagate.com/t5/Barracuda-XT-Barracuda-Barracuda/ST3500418AS-problem-SOLVED/td-p/33087
<lonki> wellicht eerst windows 7 even defragmenteren?
<lonki> geen idee of dat daar nog in kan
<eadric> disk is leeg
<lonki> hmm
<eadric> win 7 draaien we waar het thuis hoort
<eadric> in een VM
<eadric> :-)
<lonki> :-)
<lonki> wat is je basis os dan?
<eadric> nu... livecd 11.10 :-)
<eadric> voorheen 10.04
<lonki> reboot en install werkt niet?
<eadric> en verder debian 6 en gentoo
<eadric> nee tot nu toe niet
<lonki> waarom gebruik je dan unity? wellicht eerst in een vm proberen?
<eadric> 10.04 geeft me nu het zelfde probleem
<lonki> cold boot proberen gok ik
<eadric> daarbij leuke puzzel toch
<eadric> ook al gedaan
<eadric> cold boot gedaan voor 10.04 en 11.10
<lonki> geen settings aangepast in je bios?
<eadric> ja van ahci naar ide en weer terug. maakte geen verschil
<eadric> toen was het prob er al
<lonki> -v arch=i386 -force64 PCIUID=1 busratio=29 <-- die al bekeken?
<lonki> bij de boot
<lonki> dus een busratio van 29, wellicht in je bios
<JanC> eadric: heb je een swap-partitie op die schijf?
<eadric> geen swap nu alleen een ext4 van 20 GB gemaakt met gparted
<JanC> eadric: indien ja, zorg dat je die swapoff't voor je de installer start
<JanC> ah
<lonki> linux installeren zonder swap lukte al 5 jaar geleden hoor JanC :-)
<eadric> -v arch=i386 -force64 PCIUID=1 busratio=29 in dmesg?
<JanC> lonki: maar de live CD gebruikt standaard alle swap-partities die die vindt, en als je dan wil partitioneren op een disk waarop een swap-partitie in gebruik is gaat die lastig doen  ;)
<eadric> ja ok, maar had lege disk
<eadric> blanke parttable
<lonki> JanC, dat zou erg brak zijn van de live cd. Vermoedelijk zouden veel meer mensen dat hebben dan, ongeacht de schijf
<JanC> dan zal het dat dus niet zijn
<JanC> lonki: het is soms de enige manier om de live-cd te starten op machines met weinig RAM
<JanC> vergeet niet dat de gecomprimeerde image + writeable overlay ook geheugen nodig heeft...
<JanC> al wordt dat steeds minder relevant wel (de grens voor de live CD zonder swap ligt ergens boven 256 maar zeker onder 512 MiB RAM, denk ik)
<eadric> lonki, hoe kom je bij een busratio van 29
<eadric> ?
<lonki> eadric, google
<eadric> ah
<lonki> JanC, ah, tuurlijk, de kernel is ook groter geworden, en zal beslag leggen op een minimaal geheugen
<lonki> JanC, zit er nog verschil in 32 of 64 bits ?
<JanC> lonki: het grootste probleem is niet de kernel maar de gecomprimeerde image (die zeker vanaf CD een grote cache nodig heeft als je niet wil dat bij elke function call in een programma de ge-mmap'te library terug gedecodeerd moet worden, met alle disk seeks vandien)
<JanC> en met 64-bits zal dat dus erger zijn, maar 64-bits draai je normaal niet op een PC met zo weinig geheugen
<lonki> dat is waar
<lonki> JanC, heb wel eens een live floppy met een rt os op een 486 gedraait, dat was trouwens retesnel :-)
<lonki> 2 zelfs
<JanC> dat zal best
<lonki> magoe, is al jaren geleden
<JanC> er zijn ook linux distro's met een recente kernel van enkel MiB groot
<JanC> tinycore Linux bijvoorbeeld geeft je linux + X in < 12 MiB
<lonki> leuk, ik had het zelf ooit in 4, maar dat is heel lang geleden
<JanC> met een fb-GUI kan het zeker nog veel kleiner
<lonki> geloof ik graag ja
<JanC> je kan natuurlijk zelf ook heel erg optimaliseren als je voor één specifieke hardware gaat
<JanC> en als je allerlei dingen die je niet wil gebruiken uit de kernel haalt
<lonki> dat kan al heel lang ja
<JanC> vb. allerlei minder-gebruikte netwerk-protocollen
<OerHeks> curieus, dat er wel een ext4 van 20 gb aangemaakt kan worden ....
<lonki> maar de tijd dat ik zelf kernels bakte is voorbij, kost te veel tijd :-)
<OerHeks> zit de Sata wel in connector 1 ?
<JanC> kernels bakken gaat eigenlijk best snel als die echt afgeslankt is  ;)
<JanC> Firefox of (nog veel erger) OOo/LibO, dat wil je niet echt elke keer compileren  :P
<lonki> JanC, er was een tijd dat ik de kernel, X en wine in 1 avond kon compilen, en dat op een 486
<eadric> OerHeks, ik kijk ff
<OerHeks> 1 goed punt van Kubuntu 11.10 ... de pakketlijsten binnenhalen gaat veel rapper
<lonki> ze hebben ipv6 uitgezet? :-)
<lonki> of ipv4 voorrang gegeven?
<lonki> of je hebt ipv6 in je config opgenomen?
<OerHeks> ik heb geen ipv6 denk ik .. even kijken
<OerHeks> nope, uitgeschakeld
<lonki> als je denkt dat je het niet hebt heb je het niet :-)
<lonki> magoe, slapen
<OerHeks> of het kwam door PPA's ...
<OerHeks> nee maar ....
<OerHeks> ik krijg plots een ubuntu-one client bij updates in Kubuntu :-D
<OerHeks> me gezeur heeft geholpen, schijnbaar
<eadric> OerHeks, hdd zit in sata 1
<OerHeks> oke, dan is het dat niet.
<OerHeks> alleen jammer dat de installer blijft hangen > ubuntu one fail :(
<eadric> Ik ga eens kijken of debian installer er meer van snapt
<eadric> dan week ik iig of ik hardware uit kan sluiten of niet
<eadric> bedankt voor de hulp tot nu toe ik ga rebooten naa testbased installer
<eadric> en daarna leren typen zo te zien
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-18
<CasW> Kan het zijn dat Ubuntu 11.10 (na upgrade) problemen heeft met de sleutelring uitlezen?
<OerHeks> CasW, dat probleem heb ik nog niet gelezen in #Ubuntu
<CasW> Dit is namelijk al de tweede keer dat ik m'n internetwachtwoord in moest typen.
<CasW> Vandaag.
<OerHeks> als je je browser start ?
<CasW> Als ik m'n laptop start
<OerHeks> nee, lijkt me niet goed.
<MonkeyDust> CasW: had je dat dan uitgeschakeld?
<CasW> Hij hoort dat toch gewoon te onthouden?
<OerHeks> bij mij vraagd hij dat pas na 5 minuten, als ik al vrolijk loop te sirfen
<MonkeyDust> bij het opstarten moet je toch telkens je paswoord ingeven, tenzij je dat uitschakelt?
<OerHeks> die hele passwoord gedoe klopt voor geen meter, zeg me maar dat het niet zo is.
<MonkeyDust> of hebben we het niet over hetzelfde?
<CasW> Nee, ik denk het niet; ik bedoel het wachtwoord van het internet, van dit netwerk
<OerHeks> niet je inlog, maar je sleutelring, als ik het goed begrijp
<CasW> Ja
<MonkeyDust> CasW: op #ubuntu zit ook iemand met een paswoord vraag
<CasW> Oké, zelfde probleem?
<MonkeyDust> paswoord wordt niet onthouden zegt hij
<CasW> Zelfde probleem, dan zal het wel een bug zijn. Of zo.
<MonkeyDust> every time I start the chat client, it says "myuser@gmail.com password needed", but there's no indication where I can click to fix  this, no other info whatsoever.  How can I make this go away?  I have a single google talk account, I set it to remember the  password, and it does log in just fine with the remembered pw
<MonkeyDust> ah, ik vergis mij
<TheLastProject> Ik krijg elke keer als ik Kubuntu start een foutmelding: "Mail Dispatcher Agent: Could not access the outbox folder (Unknown error. (Failed to fetch the resource collection.))."
<TheLastProject> Enig idee wat ik hiertegen kan doen?
<OerHeks> ik ook, dat is iets van Kmail
<TheLastProject> Ik gebruik geen Kmail, maar Thunderbird. Ligt het dan aan Akonadi? Die start telkens automatisch op =/
<OerHeks> ik ben nog geen oplossing tegengekoemn
<OerHeks> ja, akonadi start met iets op, en verliest de race ...
<TheLastProject> Oh god
<TheLastProject> Ik had een soortgelijk probleem met GNOME, maar dat zorgte ervoor dat ik alleen een bureabladachtergrond kreeg
<TheLastProject> Gelukkig is dit minder serieus
<OerHeks> misschien helpt kmail verwijderen ...
<TheLastProject> Ja, dacht ik net aan, ga ik maar eens proberen. Bedankt voor de tip
<OerHeks> ik deinstalleer ook nu, even rebootje
<TheLastProject> Handig, hoef ik dat niet te doen :P
<OerHeks> heeft niet geholpen :(
<TheLastProject> Ach, dat is nou jammer =/
<TheLastProject> Bedankt voor de moeite iig
<OerHeks> ik zit nu hard te denken, om te switchen naar een distro die niet per half jaar een waardeloze versie uitbrengt, waar je weer maanden moet wachten tot het normaal is :(
<TheLastProject> Haha, ik had na de upgrade hetzelfde idee
<TheLastProject> Vraag me alleen af waar ik naartoe ga :P
<OerHeks> ik kan een clean install proberen, maar heb er geen fut voor ...
<TheLastProject> Een Clean Install hoort niet nodig te zijn =/
<OerHeks> ik deed dat eigenlijk altijd wel, upgraden, even een dag spelen, en dan clean.
<OerHeks> meer om te weten of er issues zijn ...
<TheLastProject> Of ik schakel compleet over naar BSD :P
<OerHeks> 8 nov komt Fedora16 uit, maar dat is offtopic :P
<TheLastProject> Ah, Fedora
<TheLastProject> Heb ik ook geprobeerd
<TheLastProject> Was voor mij een ramp =/
<TheLastProject> 5 uur bezig met installeren videokaart, SELinux zorgt voor het ene probleem na het andere =/ Nouja, hopelijk hebben Fedora users niet hetzelfde als wij D:
<OerHeks> jawel, ze gaan ook over op gnome3, maar geen unity ( wat zo heerlijk verdeeld)
<TheLastProject> Hmmm =/
<OerHeks> mint ook ...
<TheLastProject> Ben blij dat er tenminste nog een speciale KDE versie hiervan is...
<TheLastProject> Ik vind GNOME3 persoonlijk een ramp =/
<TheLastProject> Heb het ook geprobeerd, kon me er niet in thuis vinden =/
<TheLastProject> KDE was meteen hemels =/
<TheLastProject> Nou ja, wat doet men eraan =/
<OerHeks> ik vermoed, dat veel issues wegvallen, als de boot niet zo snel ging.
<RichardJ> "vereiste virtuele afmeting past niet binnen de beschikbare afmeting: aangevraagd=(3840, 1200), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<RichardJ> fijn
<TheLastProject> Ah, te hoge resolutie? Handig =/
<TheLastProject> Ik denk dat ik volgende keer een maand wacht met upgraden ofzo =/
<OerHeks> het lijkt me heerlijk, om eens te werken met een root account.
<RichardJ> TheLastProject: nou ja, xorg deed een beetje apart. xorg.conf aanpassen om de "echte" resolutie in te stellen, daarna werkte het godzijdank wel. Niet handig als je werk-pc dat soort kuren vertoont.
<TheLastProject> Ah, ja. We hebben echt iets nieuws nodig :P Hopelijk is X12 beter =/
<misnix> krijg je geen stijve nek van 3840x1200? :-)
<RichardJ> misnix: nah, gewoon twee schermen. :)
<misnix> dat snap ik ;-p
<RichardJ> uiteraard. :)
<RichardJ> ik draai op dit moment niet meer actief windows, jippie
<hansw> oi
<StefandeVries> :)
<bertjuh1> oi
<Cugel> Goedenavond heren en dames.
<OerHeks> Avondjes Cugel
<Cugel> /home/casper/Desktop/mp3/newermp3/Ancient_Astronauts-Into_Bliss_And_Time-2011-FNT/01-ancient_astronauts-bass_and_time.mp3
<Cugel> Bijna goed.
<misnix2> een bijna goede torrent?
<PH-MJS> Goedeavond allen, is er een mogelijkheid om items aan het dash menu van Ubuntu 11.10 toe te voegen?
<OerHeks> PH-MJS, goeie vraag, je bedoelt die unity balk rechts ?
<OerHeks> of links
<OerHeks> dit kan je doen als je het progje gestart hebt, dan kan je die icon met rechter muis> toevoegen *dacht ik uit mijn hoofd
<Snicksie> je kan inderdaad rechtermuisknop -> keep in launcher (maar dan vertaald in het nederlands) gebruiken om een item in de unity-bar te behouden als het afsluit of geen venster meer heeft
<PH-MJS> Oke, bedankt voor de antwoorden. Is het icoon dan ook nog in een categorie te zetten zoals webtoepassingen?
<OerHeks> zover heb ik unity niet getest.
<PH-MJS> oke
<Dykam> Heb verschrikkelijk lage framerate bij o.a. minecraft sinds 11.10. En wat totaal nieuw is is dat ik nu tearing heb, normaal was lage fps gewoon... lage fps, nu zie ik het in de vorm van tearing
<Dykam> net al de nieuwste drivers erop gegooid van x-updates
<Dykam> 2xx
<Dykam> geen verschil
<OerHeks> :(
<Dykam> Enig idee waar het aan kan liggen?
<OerHeks> en als je in unity-2D opstart
<Dykam> Ik moet sowieso al via unity-2d, aangezien compiz al sinds versie 9 oid niet meer voor me werkt
<Dykam> heb het daar al eerder over gehad hier, maar da's een ander verhaal
<Dykam> iig werk ik al lang zonder compiz
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee wat er mogenlijk aan de hand is, Dykam
<Dykam> schijnt bekend te zijn dat compiz tearing bij videos veroorzaakt, maar heb geen opengl-compiz aan staan
<Dykam> compiz zelf wel voor unity, maar gewoon 2D
<trijntje> Dykam: hebben ze niet drivers voor ouwe videokaarten uit de kernel gegooid?
<Dykam> Dat zou idioot zijn
<trijntje> ik weet niet precies hoe het zit, heb het alweer een tijd terug gelezen
<trijntje> had iets met n rewrite van de kernel te maken
<Dykam> ik ken ubuntu van dat het overal op draaiut
<Dykam> en ik draai nu iig een nieuwere driver
<OerHeks> welke GPU heb je ?
<Dykam> GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
<Dykam> screenshot van wat ik zie met de normale unty/compiz: http://i.imgur.com/x9HqE.png
<Dykam> is ook zo zonder unity en gewoon compiz
<Dykam> het is iig beter dan eerst, toen renderde alles snel en kwam er daarna heel traag een zwarte overlay overheen, en liep heel gnome vast
<Dykam> maar in beide gevallen valt het alleen te herstellen via een andere tty en metacity --replace
<hansw> re
<Dykam> OerHeks, geen idee zeker :]
<Dykam> hmm, fps is nu vrij constant
<Dykam> tearing is iig weg
<Dykam> hmm, lijkt wel helemaal weg
<Dykam> na alle syncs aanvinken
<Dykam> OerHeks, maar @ screen, enig idee?
<OerHeks> die 6200 zou prima mogen werken, AFAIK
<Dykam> ja, daarom
<Dykam> heeft ook prima met compiz gewerkt
<Dykam> kon bijna blur enzo aanmikken
<Dykam> toen opeens die rare issues met de zwarte zooi, die na een tijd veranderde in witte vensters
<OerHeks> Vsunc uitschakelen kan performance schelen
<OerHeks> *Vsync
<Dykam> inschakelen heeft de tearing en fps drop gefixed
<OerHeks> ow, curieus ..
<Dykam> zowel opengl vsync als binter en nog iets
<Dykam> ja
<Dykam> vsync zou niet effectief moeten zijn voor mij aangezien niks sneller draait dan mijn refreshrate :P
<JanC> logisch dat vsync tearing oplost, lijkt me?
<Dykam> mja, maar kan me niet herinneren dat het aanstond voorheen
<JanC> dan krijg je geen buffers die halverwege hun berekening naar je scherm gaan
<Dykam> true
<JanC> dat je hogere FPS zou krijgen is minder logisch, maar misschien toch verklaarbaar, geen idee
<Dykam> http://wiki.compiz.org/Troubleshooting#White_Screen
<Dykam> :/
<Dykam> lekker
<Dykam> zit op de laatste driver
<Dykam> *nieuwste
<Dykam> "A quick way to temporary solve the white screen problem, is to remove compiz."
<Dykam> '¬¬
<Dykam> OerHeks, een mankement van deze kaart is het extreem lage onboad ram
<OerHeks> ik heb hier ook een 6200 liggen, 256 mb als ik het goedheb
<Dykam> mja
<Dykam> kan me herinneren dat ooit iemand zei dat het 32+256RAM was, maar dat zal het wel niet zijn
<Dykam> 6200 schijt een probleemkindje te zijn met compiz
<Dykam> toch raar dat het ooit vloeiend werkte
<OerHeks> nee, 256 ddr2 tvout dvi agp8x
<Dykam> oh
<OerHeks> geschikt veur vista
<OerHeks> netjes in doos .. hebben ?
<Dykam> heb er al 1 :P
<OerHeks> NX6200AX
<OerHeks> msi ding
<OerHeks> ow oke
<Dykam> heb gewoon de geforce versie
<Dykam> idd 256MB
<OerHeks> of een ATI x1550 ?
<Dykam> en de turbocache editie ~
<Dykam> wat dus stelen van RAM is
<Dykam> wilde xgl proberen, kan het niet vinden in de repos?
<OerHeks> fglx ?
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> da's glx
<Dykam> niet xgl
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> schijt niets in de bios fixbaar te zijn
<Dykam> effe erin snuffen
<JanC> XGL is al 5 jaar dood of zo  ;)
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> mijn pc ook qua compiz
<Sjimmie> vraagje. Gezien in unity 3D de desktop cube flikkert en ik niet mijn windows mee kan nemen naar de andere desktop met shift gebruik ik nu unity 2D
<Sjimmie> skype is gestart maar ik zie nergens zijn icoontje in de panel dus ik kan er niet bij komen, iemand enige suggesites?
<OerHeks> is er geen skype plugin voor die notificatie ?
<OerHeks> als je cube een beetje flikkert, schakel Vsync uit in CCSM ?
<Sjimmie> OerHeks: geen plugin gevonden, waar moet ik zoeken?
<Sjimmie> ik zal eerst even die vsync uitzetten en testen. brb
<OerHeks> misschien heb je hier wat aan ... http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/skype-ubuntu-messaging-menu-notifyosd.html
<Sjimmie> ik kan de vsync niet vinden, heb advanced gezocht
<Sjimmie> sync to vblank wel
<OerHeks> ccsm, bovenaan 'algemeen'> openGL
<OerHeks> ja dat is hem
<Sjimmie> oke helpt niet :I
<Sjimmie> :(
<OerHeks> jammer :(
<Sjimmie> shit intel
<Sjimmie> oke even kijken naar die link
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat dat werkt, en niet alleen voor 11.04
<Sjimmie> yes werkt!
<Sjimmie> vieze workaround maar daar hou ik van, thanks.
<OerHeks> nice
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-19
<Fujio> hoi waar kan ik edubuntu in het Nederlands vinden ?
<szal> waarom?  is er geen Nederlands op de CD?
<Fujio> Geen idee eigenlijk, szal.
<_Ian> Zou je dat niet eerst eens bekijken?
<addk> heeft er iemand ervaring om nieuw freenode IRC kanaal te maken
<addk> ik wil me steenje gaan bijdragen voor occupy beweging
<OerHeks> gewoon aanmaken door de naam te verzinnen en joinen ?
<Viper> addk welke kanaal? Ik kom er bij ^^
<OerHeks> ik zou een dubbel ## gebruiken
<addk> #occupyleeuwarden Viper
<addk> dit kanaal wil ik aanmaken
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat Freenode dit toestaat ...
<OerHeks> politics ..
<Viper> type je /join #occupyleeuwarden
<Viper> je kan het registreren
<addk> #occupygroningen bestaat al
<StefandeVries> Ik heb in #freenode even gevraagd of een #occupy kanaal zou mogen.
<StefandeVries> Geen problemen met #occupy
<OerHeks> netjes
<StefandeVries> Zolang het geen extremistische boel wordt, maar goed, dat lijkt me logisch :-)
<MonkeyDust> in sommige landen 'occupy'en' ze zelfs al naakt (m/v)
<TheLastProject> Ik vraag me af wat ze met zo iets willen bereiken
<TheLastProject> Enig wat je berijkt is een zieke soort entertainment voor de mensen waartegen je "occupy'd" maajra
<Viper> Dan vraag je aan ze
<TheLastProject> *maarja
<MonkeyDust> TheLastProject: aandacht
<TheLastProject> Het naakt occupyen, bedoel ik, niet het occupyen opzicht
<Viper> ah
<TheLastProject> Ach ja, klopt...
<erik1984> Ik wist niet dat Freenode ook voor dat soort onderwerpen was. Naja zit wel in de naam natuurlijk.
<TheLastProject> En punt hebben is niet meer genoeg tegenwoordig
<misnix> je netjes verzetten tegen de extremistiche dievenbende die de geldmarkt controlleert, ja, dat gaat vast wel werken. ;-)
<TheLastProject> *Een
<misnix> maar goed, offtopic
<MonkeyDust> naakt zorgt voor aandacht, meer is het niet
<TheLastProject> Ja, klopt~
<MonkeyDust>  en misschien ook om te tonen hoe kwetsbaar ze zijn, zoiets
<MonkeyDust> tegenover het grote kapitaal
<OerHeks> vervolg dit gesprek in de occupy-channel ?
<MonkeyDust> bestaat het al ? ;)
<misnix> even wachten tot de aivd er klaar voor is
<misnix> ;-p
<erik1984> Ja je kunt #occupy joinen dan kom je op #occupywallst
<erik1984> Maar ja terug naar Ubuntu. Zit iedereen hier al op 11.10?
<Viper> het is occupyTrolls
<Viper> 10.10
<erik1984> Dat is ook een toppertje.
<Viper> uniti/compiz gaat niet samen
<erik1984> zit zelf nog op 11.04, wacht nog wel eventjes
<bertjuh1> 10.04 hier
<bertjuh1> 11.10 vind ik niks
<erik1984> 10.10 heb ik ook twee maanden langer mee gedaan.
<erik1984> De screenshots en filmpjes zien er wel mooi uit, maar lees toch nog wel veel over storende fouten. Enerzijds logisch want wie geen fouten tegenkomt klaagt niet natuurlijk :P
<misnix> al te veel belangstelling lijkt er niet te zijn voor 11.10 als ik afga op de belangstelling voor de torrents ervan
<erik1984> Moet toch nog wat meer gewend raken aan irssi, deed slash exit ipv slash leave /me slaat zichzelf voor het hoofd.
<erik1984> @misnix hoe doen de torrents het bij jou?
<misnix> weinig vraag naar uploads
<misnix> zoals ik al aangaf
<erik1984> Ik heb weinig vergelijkingsmateriaal, seed nu ook een aantal *buntus
<erik1984> Als de tracker klopt dan is het idd wel weinig, 61 seeders 7 leechers momenteel. Maar toen ik eerder keek waren het er echt veel meer
<Fujio> http://translate.google.nl/ MonkeyDust
<Fujio> ik was eerder dan firebeard he MonkeyDust  :)
<Fujio> http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?/topic/32973-browser-girls/
<Fujio> oops sorry verkeerde kanaal
<Fujio> was voor offtopic bedoelde
<OerHeks> wie heeft zin om levels van #Pingus #Halloween 2011 te testen ?-> http://code.google.com/p/pingus/
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-20
<joostvb> добро јутро
<MonkeyDust> kan ik dash eigenlijk aanpassen? het zou moeten openen met More Apps
<trijntje> mag niet ;)
<MonkeyDust> hm, ik dacht aan commando of een vinkje ergens
<MonkeyDust> een*
<szal> KMail2 is being a b*tch -> Claws Mail opgezet, nu nog de andere accounts toevoegen :)
<OerHeks> mag ik uw spamfiltertje testen ?
 * szal heeft geen spamfilter opgezet
<mat4> wie mag ik lastigvallen met een vraag?
<OerHeks> stel gewoon je vraag, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<mat4> ok
<mat4> ik heb een pctje daar draait ubuntu+xbmc op. voornamelijk xbmc. soms wil ik vanaf mijn laptop iets doen op die pc. kan ik dan inloggen op een andere gebruiker zodat ik niet eerst xbmc hoef uit te zetten?
<MonkeyDust> mat4: met ssh
<MonkeyDust> ssh user@ip-adress
<mat4> ik ben alleen niet zo handig met de terminal dus graag zou ik echt de desktop zien
<MonkeyDust> vnc dan, nee?
<mat4> ik heb een vnc client
<MonkeyDust> en heb je het ip adres van de remote pc?
<mat4> maar dan kom ik op het account waar xbmc op draait
<mat4> ik kan een 2e gebruiker aanmaken op het pctje
<mat4> maar heeft dat zin?
<mat4> want dat zou top zijn
<MonkeyDust> ik ken vnc niet goed, maar kun je niet naar een andere user vnc'en?
<mat4> ga ik proberen
<mat4> brb
<mat4> ik kan bij mijn vnc client nergens een user kiezen
<OerHeks> start gewoon vanuit terminal ?
<mat4> hoe bedoel je?
<OerHeks> zoals MonkeyDust aangeeft, ssh user@ip-adress
<mat4> maar dan zit ik in de terminal en daar ben ik niet zo bedreven in
<MonkeyDust> zo leer je het :)
<mat4> dat is ook weer zo
<mat4> toch wil ik nog steeds weten of het op een andere manier ook kan :P
<MonkeyDust> terminal is vaak de snelste en eenvoudigste manier
<MonkeyDust> mat4: met r
<mat4> typo
<MonkeyDust> mat4: met RDP kun je een user ingeven
<MonkeyDust> ah, maar dit is voor win
<MonkeyDust> nee, met vnc kan het kennlijk niet
<MonkeyDust> welk OS staat er op de remote machine?
<mat4> ubuntu
<Schmiel> via je terminal; vncviewer -user mat4
<Schmiel> kun je een username opgeven
<Schmiel> en dan ipv mat4 je username dan :)
<mat4> ik ga t proberebn
<mat4> ik krijg in de terminal van de remote pc
<mat4> het programma vncviewer kan gevonden worden in de volgende pakketten
<mat4> blabla
<MonkeyDust> vinagre, wsch
<mat4> ik heb de remote toegang trouwens ingesteld via voorkeuren
<MonkeyDust> zo hebben wij het ook geleerd :)
<mat4> wat is vinagre?
<mat4> oh nvm
<mat4> ik zie t een vnc client
<mat4> maar ik heb dus al een client op mijn windows laptop
<mat4> moment
<mat4> weer wat proberen ;)
<Schmiel> :)
<hansw> oi
<warddr> Weet iemand toevallig hoeveel dell terugbetaalt als je de gebruikersvoorwaarden van windows niet accepteerd?
<MonkeyDust> als dell dat al doet
<hansw> gewoon bij aankoop al afdwingen, en laten verwijderen.
<warddr> die zijn dat verplicht normaal gezien denk ik hé
<OerHeks> dat moet je van te voren regelen.
<MonkeyDust> 2007, Vista:
<warddr> op de chat zijden ze mij dat het niet ging
<MonkeyDust> http://ask.metafilter.com/73031/Windows-Refund-Bought-Laptop-from-Dell-Outlet-Dell-Refusing-to-Give-me-a-Refund-for-Windows-Vista
<warddr> maar ik dacht dat ze dat moesten doen
<OerHeks> bel ze ?
<MonkeyDust> jaja, wat ga je doen, ze voor het gerecht dagen?
<OerHeks> je zal hooguit 50 euro krijgen ofzo..
<OerHeks> maar niet achteraf
<warddr> OerHeks: op een laptop van 500 euro is 50 euro korting toch 10% hé
<MonkeyDust> en wie ga je er voor aanspreken?
<OerHeks> sony zegt iig dat een OEM niet geretourneerd kan worden
<OerHeks> vraag anders in ##windows ?
<trijntje> volgens mij krijg je maar iets van 10-20 euro terug, want die OEMs krijgen korting
<mat4> he! volgens mij is het gelukt
<OerHeks> ach, zo blijft je laptop nog lekker verkoopbaar
<MonkeyDust> mat4: hoe heb je het gedaan?
<trijntje> die link is trouwens voor n 2e hands systeem, ik kan me voorstellen dat dell daar geen zin meer in heeft
<mat4> ik heb op ubuntu xrdp geinstalleerd
<MonkeyDust> rdp, zei ik al
<mat4> en dan kan ik inderdaad via rdp een andere gebruiker inloggen
<MonkeyDust> woehoe!
<MonkeyDust> en allemaal met een terminal?
<mat4> met een volledige desktop
<mat4> hmmm
<mat4> nu wil ie niet meer
<joostvb> groeten vanaf NLUUG conferentie @ Ede
<OerHeks> \o/
<OerHeks> is er een live-stream ?
<mat4> zo
<warddr> Nog een vraagje, heeft iemand ervaring met mingos laptops?
<mat4> ik niet sorry
<mat4> iemand ervaring met xrdp?
<MonkeyDust> warddr:  http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/pc.html
<TheLastProject> Weet iemand hoe ik een virtueel bureablad aan een activiteit kan koppelen in Kubuntu 11.10? Ik weet van beide hoe ik ze moet maken, alleen niet hoe ik ze moet koppelen
<OerHeks> ik vind nergens dat zoiets mogenlijk is.
<TheLastProject> Hmmm, ik dacht dat ik iemand daar iets over hoorde zeggen maar ik vond het ook nergens =/ Lastig, was de enige reden dat Activities interessant leek. Maarja, toch bedankt.
<bertjuh1> hoe kan ik mijn proccessor verbruik bekijken ?
<OerHeks> top, of beter htop installeren
<bertjuh1> hij geeft 2 users aan ?
<bertjuh1> top - 16:25:53 up  4:18,  2 users,
<OerHeks> ja, jij als gebruiker, en je terminal is weer een instance
<OerHeks> open nog eens een terminal ?
<OerHeks> en dan weer top, dan zou je 3 users zien
<OerHeks> of uptime
<bertjuh1> ah kijk
<bertjuh1> dank je
<OerHeks> :-)
<JanC> "2 users" betekent eigenlijk "2 login-sessies"
<tantewillem> halo
<tantewillem> ik heb een vraagje
<tantewillem> ik ben nieuw met ubuntu en linux
<tantewillem> en het bevalt me allemaal wel maar men pc is verouderd
<tantewillem> dus ik ga een nieuwe samenstellen
<tantewillem> met deze componenten
<tantewillem> Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ, 1TB € 44,95 € 89,90 del
<tantewillem> Lite-On IHAS124 Zwart € 15,45 € 15,45 del
<tantewillem> Antec Three Hundred € 46,95 € 46,95 del
<tantewillem> Intel Core i5 2500K Boxed € 175,- € 175,- del
<tantewillem> Corsair Builder CX500 V2 € 48,79 € 48,79 del
<tantewillem> Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9 Low Profile € 46,70 € 46,70 del
<tantewillem> Club3D HD6870 € 152,18 € 152,18 del
<tantewillem> Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3
<tantewillem> zijn deze componenten compatibel met linux ?
<tantewillem> is er iemand ?
<StefandeVries> die componenten lijken me prima, tantewillem :)
<StefandeVries> Al zou ik wel nog even opzoeken hoe het zit met de grafische kaart
<tantewillem> ja dat is een zorg van mij
<tantewillem> ik weet dat daar niet een goede ondersteuning is bij linux
<tantewillem> maar wil niet meer moeten overschakelen op windows (:
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu 11.10 heeft, als ik het goed lees, drivers beschikbaar ter installatie.
<tantewillem> ah handig aleen ga ik die niet instaleren
<tantewillem> ik kan niet werken met de unity interface
<tantewillem> heb liever gnome 2
<tantewillem> dus zal 11.04 blijven voor mij
<StefandeVries> Hmm, die drivers zijn installeerbaar vanaf 10.10, dus dat zou goed moeten komen
<StefandeVries> en als dat niet zo is, zijn we hier altijd ;)
<tantewillem> ah dat is goed om te horen (:
<StefandeVries> http://mimor.be/2011/ubuntu-10-10-and-ati-radeon-hd-6870/ Kijk maar
<tantewillem> want nu heb ik een hele tijd in windows moeten werken voor school ): omdat ik perse office 2010 nodig had  en pc was niet krachtig genoeg voor een virtueel machien
<tantewillem> ah goed (:
<StefandeVries> de drivers waarover deze persoon spreekt, zitten al standaard in 11.04, installeerbaar met een muisklik :)
<StefandeVries> (en het wachtwoord :p)
<tantewillem> (:
<TheLastProject> Gigabyte moederbord?
<TheLastProject> Durf niet met zekerheid te zeggen, maar las daar laatst iets over op Phoronix: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAwMjg
<StefandeVries> Tante Willem is al weg.
<joris> Toch dank voor de link StefandeVries, blij dat ik toch niet een Gigabyte bord gekocht heb...
<Idroy_> Wat is er met die mobo's dan? (ik heb er ook geen 1 btw)
<joris> Het gaat over een bug in de bios, waar linux gebruikers last van hebben
<Idroy_> Heb je de link toevallig nog? Ben wel benieuwd eigenlijk.
<joris> Het heeft te maken met stroomgebruik, dus als ik het goed begrijp alleen voor laptop gebruikers echt van belang
<joris> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAwMjg
<Idroy_> dankje
<joris> Het is meer de houding van Gigabyte die een reden is om het niet te kopen
<OerHeks> gewoon je spullen kopen in een zaak die er verstand van heeft :-)
<joris> Asus had  onlangs een vergelijkbaar incident
<OerHeks> heb jij dat bordje ?
<joris> Tja OerHeks, daarin hebt natuurlijk gelijk, maar het is wel verleidelijk om gewoon bij de goedkoopste webshop te bestellen
<joris> Nee, maar ik heb vandaag wel een i5 bord besteld...
<OerHeks> oei 'goedkoopste webshop'... die leuke prijzen hebben, enb niet kunnen leveren ? of weken later, zodat je weer teveel betaald ?
<OerHeks> grinnikj
<joris> Tja ja ja ...ik weet het...
<OerHeks> er is trouwens een ubuntu certified databaseje
<joris> Ja maar daar staan geen losse moederborden in...
<OerHeks> de chipset is belangrijker, denk ik
<joris> Ja maar dan moet je gaan uitzoeken welke moederborden in welke complete box zitten of niet?
<OerHeks> ja, kleine moeite meestal
<OerHeks> zeker met een laptop zou ik even googlen, moederbord GPU geluidskaart/chip,
<joris> + ik ben al eens de fout ingegaan met een computer die ubuntu ondersteunde van Dell, maar waar ze kennelijk een gepatchte versie van ubuntu op installeren. Het model dat ik in Nederland kocht had in elk geval een vervelende bios bug voor linux
<OerHeks> mja, te nieuwe videokaarten kunnen een probleem zijn, meestal
<joris> Tja ik heb nu uiteindelijk na lang wikken en wegen, toch maar intel moederbord gekocht... Intel zorgt uiteindelijk wel voor linux ondersteuning
<OerHeks> ik AMD + gigabyte en Nvidia, geen probleem
<joris> Tja die bug bij Dell was echt een bios bug, het had met de hardeschijf te maken. Heel irritant...
<joris> Ik heb voor mijn pa ook een gigabyte en AMD computer gebouwd waar ubuntu prima op draait. Maar daar kon ook niet zoveel mis gaan.
<OerHeks> bij apple en windows en linux komen ook problemen voor, die opgelost worden. ik denk dat dit voorbeeld van gigabyte heus wel gefixed word.
<OerHeks> als er maar genoeg gebruikers zijn
<joris> Dat is het probleem met linux soms natuurlijk een beetje
<joris> Veel zelfbouwers zijn gamers en die zijn nogal windows georienteerd
<OerHeks> het kost meer tijd, maar soms ook niet ..
<joris> Nou ja als je soms al ziet hoe ingewikkeld het is om een bios upgrade te doen in linux, dan weet je wel al dat het voor de meeste hardware fabrikanten geen hoge prioriteit heeft...
<OerHeks> hmm ja, er is wel een projectje dat dat moet fixen, maar meeste biossen hebben nu een live-update
<OerHeks> freedos anders
<joris> tja de freedos manier heb ik ook wel een paar keer gedaan...
<joris> Ben wel benieuwd naar de performance van een i5 processor, ik heb nog niet eerder lang met een quad core gewerkt
<OerHeks> nou, in 64 bit heb je redenlijk trekkracht
<OerHeks> ik heb niet zo n super processor, een simpele athlon II x2 3.0 ghrz
<OerHeks> maar toch ruim voldoende
<joris> Ik heb nu een oudere intel dual core en werkt meestal perfect, maar ik ben het dual booten een beetje zat. Ik hoop windows gewoon virtueel te kunnen draaien vanuit linux
<OerHeks> 32 bit xp in een 64 bit omgeving ..
<OerHeks> hoeveel keer ?
<joris> Hoe bedoel je...?
<OerHeks> nou, kloonen en draaien die hap
<joris> na ja eerst nog een nieuwe computer bouwen... :)
<joris> Nou ja moet je dit zien: MS support website System Tip: This article applies to a different operating system than the one you are using. Article content that may not be relevant to you is disabled.
<StefandeVries> LOL
<OerHeks> gelijk hebben ze.
<joris> Ja ik kan er ook wel om lachen, maar het is wel debiel...
<OerHeks> kan je ook niks openklappen ?
<joris> Nou datgene wat ik zoek staat gewoon op de pagina, dus er is geen probleem
<joris> Is ook wel erg oud, gaat over office 2000
<OerHeks> owja, db herstellen
<CasW> :( M'n muis doet het niet meer...
<OerHeks> wat doet je muis niet meer ?
<CasW> Het; niets
<CasW> Maar ik denk dat het aan de muis ligt, helaas...
<OerHeks> batterij op ?
<OerHeks> usb ?
<CasW> (Nouja, had ik maar geen goedkope Aldi-muis moeten kopen)
<OerHeks> nou ja,...
<CasW> Batterijen getest, USB-poort(en) getest
<CasW> :P
<OerHeks> fiets maar even langs, ik heb nog wel een muisje voor je ..
<OerHeks> heel gezin
<CasW> Nee, ik heb zelf ook nog wel een muisje hier, ik zal deze muis binnenkort nog 's testen in een andere omgeving (ik heb hem al op meerdere pc's getest ;)) en zo niet, dan zal ik hem terugsturen
<viezerd> msmuis
<OerHeks> liegitech ?
<StefandeVries> CasW: welk merk is die muis? ik heb laatst ook een muis van Aldi wg moeten gooien wegens defect, volgens mij ahdden we dezelfde
<CasW> AGK
<OerHeks> hebben ze jouw muis aan CasW verkocht ?
<StefandeVries> Precies
<OerHeks> aj
<StefandeVries> Draadloze laser, twe knoppen aan de zijkant, DPI-switch bovenop?
<OerHeks> prijs ?
<StefandeVries> 19,95
<CasW> :P Ach, ik zal hem terugsturen, en anders blijf ik eerst deze muis hier maar gebruiken, misschien kan ik de logitech van m'n vader overnemen (prachtmuis heeft hij! Alleen hij gebruikt nu een trackbal...)
<CasW> Die van mij was €15,-, twee scrollwielen, DPI switch ter hoogte van het kootje van je duim aan de linkerbovenkant, ongeveer een halve tot een hele centimeter rechts van je duim
<CasW> (Al heb ik ook die die jij omschreef :P Da's ook een fijn muisje)
<CasW> (Een voor mijn laptop en een voor mijn desktop)
<OerHeks> als jij heb terugstuurd, koopt de volgende hem voor 9,95 ?
<CasW> Ik heb het garantiebewijs, dus ik krijg (hopelijk) een nieuwe teruggestuurd, maar dat zal ik allemaal nog even doorzoeken
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een draadloze logitech gekocht, superfijn, draadloos met batter 14,95 :D
<StefandeVries> En er zit een opbergvakje bovenin vor de ontvanger, good thing, want die raak ik altijd kwijt :P
<CasW> Ja, die ken ik ook wel (denk ik), maar die zijn vaak zo klein :P
<OerHeks> ik een bedraad, logitech, 7,95 800dpi
<CasW> Bedraad kan ik niet tegen :P
<yanneman> Ha die luitjes, ben vijtig plussers en op zoek naar engelstalige courses (net ééntje gedownload van Blendercouse ; zeer tevreden)
<OerHeks> cursus engels op ubuntu ?
<Idroy_> Ik den tutorial voor Blender
<yanneman> ehhe zoals je ziet ben een rookie ( nee blender dus geen ubuntu) oops verkeerde kanaal vrees ik
<Idroy_> Hier heb je er een paar: http://www.blender.org/education-help/tutorials/ Denk ik...
<yanneman> dank  je ga zo even kijken
<Idroy_> Geen probleem :)
<Idroy_> En anders bij google Blender Tutorial intypen, dan krijg je ook best veel resultaten :)
<OerHeks> http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/NL/Main_Page
<OerHeks> nederlands loopt wel achter bij engels > http://wiki.blender.org/#Tutorials
<yanneman> in google (door het grote aanbod) ben ik geniegd een beetje de weg kwijt te raken, blijf jet toch proberen
<yanneman> Ga snel even kijken dank >Oerheks< en >IDroy< voor jullie snelle reactie
<Idroy_> Ja klopt, soms is het lastig om dan goeie tutorials te vinden. Youtube heeft ook wel goeie dingen, alleen moet je dus het filmpje kijken wil je verder gaan (en dat vind ik persoonlijk niet zo fijn)
<Idroy_> geen probleem :)
<hansw> via youtube dingen leren?
<Idroy_> Ja, dat kan
<hansw> alleen als het door mensen is gemaakt die er verstand van hebben
<hansw> zag ooit een flash filmpje over hoe je flash op ubuntu moet installeren, erg grappig
<Idroy_> Ja, maar dat is met alles zo... Ook offline
<Idroy_> Maar ook met alle soorten tutorials online
<hansw> hoe moeten mensen dat filmpje bekijken als ze geen flash hebben :-)
<Idroy_> Met een laptop/netbook op de schoot :D
<Idroy_> Of een andere pc ergens
<hansw> dat wil je niet :-)
<hansw> niet iedereen heeft een tweede pc
<Idroy_> Tjah, het is een mogelijkheid
<hansw> en met een ipod ernaast lukt het ook niet
<Idroy_> Sommige mensen hebben wel een tweede pc en die kunnen het doen, sommige niet en die kunnen het niet doen...
<CasW> Niet iedereen hebben een pc ;)
<Idroy_> Ja, dan heb je sowieso niets aan flash en youtube
<Idroy_> aan het internet in het algemeen
<hansw> ach, je pakt lynx en een internet verbinding, internet in het algemeen is dan wel nuttig
<OerHeks> een 2e systeem is idd handigjes
<OerHeks> ik krijg me 2e systeem niet aan de gang :(
<hansw> 5 hier, dat is eigenlijk te veel
<hansw> ipod, laptop met dual boot, eee, pc van zoon
<hansw> dus 4,5 eigenlijk
<OerHeks> ow laptop met xp in de kast..
<CasW> :P Meer dan 10 hier, als ik de pc's van huisgenoten mee moet rekenen
<OerHeks> nas, netwerkschijf, mediaspeler
<hansw> hehe :-)
<CasW> Moeten die er óók nog bij? ;P
<hansw> lol
<CasW> Ik zelf heb er al 4; een oude laptop, gratis gekregen (:D), een netbookje, heel goedkoop met subsidie van school, een gewone desktop en een "testsysteem" (van OerHeks gekregen :D)
<OerHeks> ik wil een servertje prutsen, iets proberen met dat cloudgedoe
<hansw> dan wil je een flink servertje
<OerHeks> 64 bit, 4gb is zat
<hansw> voor een paar systeempjes ja
<OerHeks> en dan koppelen idd
<OerHeks> eventueel nog een mirror erbij :P
<hansw> OerHeks, wel synchroon syncen he? :-)
<OerHeks> en dan prutsen, en met een werkend systeem kan je de boer op
<OerHeks> ja, elke server 3 netwerkkaarten, zodat ze onderling tokkelen
<OerHeks> :P
<hansw> OerHeks, vmware pakken
<hansw> en nee, met synchroon syncen bedoel ik eigenlijk dat je live synced over 50 km ofzo, dat is leuk
<hansw> asynchroon mag ook maar kan problemen geven
<OerHeks> hmm 9 km naar mama
<OerHeks> die heeft sinds vandaag ook 20/2 mb
<hansw> OerHeks, dat is wel een leuke uitdaging, iscsi met drbd?
<OerHeks> drbd ?
<hansw> ga zoeken
<OerHeks> google, here i cum
 * hansw raad google cumshot glases aan
<OerHeks> zo safe ? https://www.google.com/
<hansw> Drbd is a block device which is designed to build high availability clusters.
<OerHeks> dan mag ik wel wat knappe systemen bij elkaar rapen
<hansw> het ligt eraan wat je wil bereiken natuurlijk
<OerHeks> wijzer worden
<hansw> Bah, google denkt weer dat ik Duits ben, dat ik in .de woon wil niet zeggen dat mijn interface Duits moet zijn
<OerHeks> dat ben je ook :-D
<hansw> #mep OerHeks
<OerHeks> merkelwaardige kerel
<hansw> nou, dan ga ik wel naar de borsteldeuren van de hema, sorry maar daar kan ik echt op afknappen
<OerHeks> ze staat haar mannetje :-D
<hansw> op dat gebied hou ik niet van manvrouwen :-)
<OerHeks> alleen jammer dat beslissingen steeds uitgesteld worden, want dan worden we plots allemaal wakker
<hansw> ik word er niet wakker van hoor, naaien doen ze je allemaal
<OerHeks> daarom ook liever een private cloud
<OerHeks> geen vendorlockin
<hansw> met een private cloud heb je eigenlijk maar 1 probleem
<hansw> genoeg opslagruimte in case of a fire :-)
<hansw> owja, en reserve onderdelen
<OerHeks> uhm ja, als je dat prof. doet, zou je een backupsysteem mogen hebben
<hansw> OerHeks, als je die backup tapes vervolgens in het zelfde gebouw laat liggen of nooit test dan is het nog waardeloos
<OerHeks> ja dat soort toevalligheden, net als een copy toegangscodes systeembeheer in de kluis
<OerHeks> personeel dat zich onmisbaar opstelt :P
<hansw> neu, dat dek je af met de kluis leverancier, meestal een bank buiten het gebouw
<hansw> drie of meer mensen die het open mogen maken, desnoods na telefonisch overleg met de eigenaar van de data
<OerHeks> hmm ja, die juridische details
<hansw> nee, niet eens juridisch
<hansw> ik ga volgend jaar met het bedrijf naar madrid, ik weet al dat ik niet met bepaalde collega's in 1 vliegtuig mag zitten
<hansw> gewoon om zeker te stellen dan in het geval van een crash er mensen beschikbaar zijn
<OerHeks> ah, spanje is de moeilijkste in de EU op gebied van ICT
<hansw> ow, dat is gewoon een weekend stappen :-)
<hansw> 25 jarig jubileum vieren
<OerHeks> mag de hond ook mee ?
<hansw> nee, mijn vrouw wel
<OerHeks> Jet is dik joh ..
<hansw> dus moet mijn zoon op de hond passen
<OerHeks> volgende week echootje maken ..
<hansw> owjee, alweer zwanger?
<OerHeks> nee, jet 1e keer, en toen we haar gingen halen bij de 'donor' zat pien ook plots vast :-D
<hansw> lol
<OerHeks> dus die komt er ook aan, 2e nestje
<OerHeks> in november moet het gebeuren ..
<hansw> je webcam gaat nog overuren draaien :-)
<OerHeks> gelukkig meer upload ja
<hansw> magoe, totaal offtopic hier natuurlijk :-)
<hansw> straks komen de evil ubuntu beheerders die ons een ban geven
<OerHeks> we storen enorm ja.
<hansw> aan de andere kant, als we die webcams via ubuntu laten lopen is het weer totaal ontopic :-)
<OerHeks> nou, dat ding heeft een eigen webservice in zich
<OerHeks> router loopt misschien op linux .. er zit geen sourcecode bij
<hansw> route het over linux, dan is het alsnog ontopic :-)
<OerHeks> IE5,6,7,8,9 blokken
<hansw> dus ook ff die zich als ie voordoet?
<OerHeks> hmm dat is naar ja
<hansw> damn, morgen nog rare dingen doen
<hansw> hpux meuk met live replicatie
<hansw> en overleggen met klanten
<OerHeks> vorkje prikken
<hansw> dat pas morgenavond
<Dykam> Lijkt wel alsof ubuntu 11.10 een (lagere) limiet heeft gemikt op java's geheugengebruik
<OerHeks> 6 of 7 ?
<Dykam> hmm?
<Dykam> schijnbaar is het opeens openjdk
<Dykam> net java 6 erop geknikkert vanuid een ppa
<Dykam> cpu-wise gaat hij iig helemaal gek met minecraft
<OerHeks> java6 ppa voor oneiric ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-21
<CasW> Goed; "Ook moet de desktop-versie van Ubuntu 12.04 betere ondersteuning krijgen voor multimonitor-omgevingen"
<CasW> :D
<trijntje> hopelijk gaan ze ook ccsm fixen, nu kan je daarmee je unity desktop aardig om zeep helpen
<CasW> Hopelijk, ja, maar ja; Unity is nog geen jaar oud, ik geef ze nog wel wat credit.
<trijntje> ja, maar je kan in een conflict komen waarbij de unity plug-in uitgeschakeld is. Je hele desktop is dan weg, dus je kan nieteens ccsm starten om unity weer aan te zetten
<trijntje> normale gebruikers hebben dan hun desktop om zeep geholpen
<CasW> Ook in de recovery wil hij dan niet meer opstarten?
<trijntje> unity2d bedoel je? Dat werkt wel, maar die heeft een eigen compiz profiel, dus daarin kan je niet unity aanzetten voor de normale modus ;)
<CasW> Wat heeft iedereen hier in zijn /usr/share/dict staan? Ik wil een programmaatje maken wat uit zo'n dictionary woorden gebruikt, maar ik wil niet per ongeluk ook allerlei README's en zo gebruiken...
<trijntje> hm raar, fdisk -l geeft FAT16 aan, terwijl het een NTFS is
<Snicksie> @ CasW : american-english  README.select-wordlist  words.pre-dictionaries-common british-english   words
<Snicksie> is mijn /usr/share/dict/
<CasW> Ah, fijn, dank je :D
<erkan^> dag heren en dames, waar kan ik een touchpad uitschakelen? ik heb lubuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> erkan^: is lubuntu in het engels of nederlands?
<erkan^> nederlands
<MonkeyDust> ik open lubuntu in virtual box
<erkan^> kee
<erkan^> en MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> je kunt met synaptic pakket beheer: gpointing device settings installeren
<MonkeyDust> ah, dat is al
<MonkeyDust> probeer toch eens
<erkan^> kan ook gsynaptic, MonkeyDust ?
<MonkeyDust> dat ken ik niet, probeer anders in een terminal
<MonkeyDust> sudo apt-get install gpointing-device-settings
<erkan^> het is nu problem opgelost, very much thank you, MonkeyDust (-:
<MonkeyDust> super :)
<erkan^> de touchpad is nu uitgeschakeld :-D
<MonkeyDust> op de manier die ik zei?
<erkan^> yep MonkeyDust
<erkan^> gpointing... heb ik geïnstalleerd
<Ubunewbe> Ik gebruik Firefox 7.0.1 in Ubuntu 11.10. Bij het afsluiten van Firefox, als er meerder tabs openstaan, wordt wel de mogelijkheid geboden om "opslaan en afsluiten"  te kiezen. Maar bij het  opnieuw opstarten worden de opgeslagen tabs niet getoond. Iemand een oplossing of idee hoe correct in te stellen?
<tantewillem> halllo
<oCean> gelukt :)
<tantewillem> ik heb vraagje weet iemand waarom de hardeschijve ineens zo duur zijn ?
<MonkeyDust> om brood goedkoper te kunnen maken
<MonkeyDust> (grapje)
<tantewillem> nee mar vorige week was 1 tera net geen 50 euro nu is het bijna 90 euro$
<MonkeyDust> mss was het vorige week een tijdelijk aanbod, promotie
<tantewillem> nope
<tantewillem> is in veele shops bv bij alternate
<trijntje> 1 terra moet wel ongeveer 50 euri zijn toch? Ik zou daar geen 90 voor betalen
<trijntje> trouwens, weet iemand waar je in kan stellen dat de focus naar het scherm moet gaan waar de muis boven is? Dus niet pas als je op dat venster klikt
<CasW> Dat is hoogstwaarschijnlijk vanwege de overstromingen in Thailand
<tantewillem> ah en waneer gaan die prijze weer normaal worden
<CasW> Dat zal denk ik wel even duren...
<CasW> Ze willen eerst de schade terugverdienen, misgelopen inkomsten door het niet kunnen leveren van harde schijven tijdens de decembermaand, dat soort dingen
<trijntje> lol, serieus CasW?
<CasW> Ja, dat is ten minste wat er op alle sites staat, toevallig net weer een bericht op nl.hardware.info
<tantewillem> pff wou n et nieuwe pc kopen
<tantewillem> ):
<tantewillem> maar heb geen extra budget daarvoor
<tantewillem> en wil procesor /grafische kaart niet minder maken
<tantewillem> pfff en heb pc nodig voor schoool ):
<trijntje> ow, ik dacht n externe hd tantewillem, geen idee hoveel n interne kost
<tantewillem> pff weet iemand wa ik kan doen .
<tantewillem> nope heb interne hardrive nodig voor pc samenstellen
<misnix> dan koop je toch een kleinere disk?
<tantewillem> nope heb voor studie /PRIVE
<tantewillem> minemaal 2 tb nodig
<misnix> "nodig", lol
<tantewillem> ja ik doe informatica (:
<tantewillem> +films enz
<misnix> dan leer je zuinig om te gaan met de ruimte
<misnix> films en nodig?
<tantewillem> euh hoe bedoel je
<tantewillem> euh ja  films
<tantewillem> ik kijk vaak met  vrienden films
<tantewillem> is toch al makkelijk 1tb
<tantewillem> aleen al aan films
<misnix> dus die heb je al niet 'nodig'
<tantewillem> jawel (:
<misnix> wat een gezeur
<tantewillem> + windows met photoshop enz
<tantewillem> +ubuntu
<tantewillem> +debian
<misnix> ^--
<tantewillem> +experimenteren met arch linux of gentoo
<tantewillem> heb dus minemaal 2tb nodig
<misnix> windows + photoshop +debian + ubuntu is al bijna 1 tb
<misnix> nou ja, 5 Gb
<tantewillem> nene (:
<misnix> dan nog 1,9 Tb voor je filmpjes
<misnix> maar sexueel voorlichtings boekje uit de bibliotheek is veel goedkoper
<tantewillem> wat heeft dat er mee te maken ????
<misnix> die filmpjes 'voor je vrienden'?
<tantewillem> euhm en aleen software was op vorige pc al mer dan 500 gb
<tantewillem> ah neih jong normale films
<misnix> en alles nodig natuurlijk
<misnix> en die hd uit je vorige pc is zeker weg?
<tantewillem> gechrasht  (beschadigt na dat pc in brand vloog)
<misnix> tip: 2e hands disken kopen
<tantewillem> 2de hands ?????? neih
<misnix> oh, was allemaal gezeur dat op #ubuntu-nl-offtopic hoort
<mat4> goeden avond
<mat4> iemand ervaring met xrdp ?
<hansw> re
<erkan^> hansw :P
<hansw> ;-)
<OerHeks> :o)
<hansw> Pakistan in de veiligheidsraad?
<hansw> het moet niet gekker worden
<OerHeks> Ebola bij vleermuizen in spanje :-)
<OerHeks> oeps offtopicjes
<hansw> owja, offtopic
<OerHeks> nou ja, elk zot land met kernactiviteiten vallen onder een clupje
<hansw> wat ben ik trouwens blij dat het weekend is, beetje kloten met ubuntu voor een maatje
<hansw> had zijn laptop verneukt onderweg
<hansw> kon hij nog niet skypen met zijn lief
<OerHeks> typisch is dat, vroeger had je samen een 'band' en nu gaat dat digitaal
<hansw> is wat lastig voor ze, hij is meestal 1 a 2 weken onderweg in europa
<hansw> dan een weekend thuis en weer onderweg
<hansw> dus als ubuntu daar aan kan bijdragen om die relatie een beetje spannend te houden, dan is dat wel leuk :-)
<hansw> hij wil geen geld besteden aan windows
<hansw> voornamelijk omdat ik dat ook niet doe
<OerHeks> zo omslachtig ja
<OerHeks> allerlei installatie cdś
<OerHeks> serial nummers
<OerHeks> registreren
<OerHeks> spam voorkomen daarbij
<OerHeks> Linux is voor luie systeembeheerders*
<misnix> lui is goed©
<OerHeks> helemaal zen
<hansw> mwah, goed linux beheer vergt ook wel wat hoor
<hansw> er zijn veel lekke linux machine's te vinden op het internet
<OerHeks> och, de mijne zal ook heus wel ergens lek zijn
<hansw> ik ken wel klanten die graag een oude wordpress blijven gebruiken enzo
<hansw> en als je geen selinux ofzo gebruikt heb je alleen maar een lokale gebruiker nodig, de rest is niet zo moeilijk
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-22
 * OerHeks gaat eens een supportvraag doen
<OerHeks> kan ik ubuntu op een ipaq HP rz1715 draaien ?
<MonkeyDust> vraag eens aan OerHeks , die weet nogal alles :p
<OerHeks> windows mobile 6 .. dat was nog voor 7 en 8 toch ?
<OerHeks> hmmm Android dan ?
<Gotiniens> ik gok dat er wel een linux variant op kan draaien
<Gotiniens> maar of je daar enig nut aan hebt...
<OerHeks> 200 mhz, 32 mb ram, 32 mb flash
<OerHeks> nou ja, anders gebruik ik hem maar zo, met tomtom en een externe gps ontvangertje
<Gotiniens> vanwege drivers voor dat ding, zou je moeten kijken of er specifieke ipaq linux projecten/distro's zijn
<OerHeks> er zit wel bluetooth in het menu, maar niet erin :(
<Guest5630> hey
<OerHeks> :-)
<Snicksie> hoi :)
<Guest5630> hoe Is het hier
<OerHeks> heel erg drukjes, heb je een ubuntu support vraag ?
<Ciara> okee wat is dat
<MonkeyDust> wat is wat?
<OerHeks> zie topic ?
<Snicksie> een support vraag is een vraag over iets in ubuntu wat je niet begrijpt of wat je niet voor elkaar krijgt, waar je onze hulp voor wil hebben ;) We hebben een ander irc-kanaal om daar gezellig te praten :) dit kanaal is bedoeld voor vragen :)
<Ciara> Watte
 * OerHeks gaat verder met prutsen
<MonkeyDust> Ciara: hier moet je zijn voor technische vragen
<MonkeyDust> om wat te kletsen moet je op #ubuntu-nl-offtopic zijn
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> o/
<Gotiniens> als je bij unity een programma maximaliseerd, dan verhuisden max min en sluit knoppen naar de balk boven,
<Gotiniens> weten jullie hoe je dat gedrag kan aanpassen?
<OerHeks> ja, ik heb dat gelezen ergens, moment
<OerHeks> Gotiniens, om helemaal weg te halen, sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt
<OerHeks> uitloggen en weer in
<OerHeks> maar dan zitten ook je menuś weer in je venster
<Gotiniens> ja maar dat wil ik ook
<Gotiniens> dat had ik al
<OerHeks> ow, X-+ knoppen gaan niet mee dus
<Gotiniens> ik test het even
<Gotiniens> ja deze deden voor mij niets
<Gotiniens> OerHeks, wat was die site met die aanpassingen voor 11.04 die je postte vlak na de release?
<OerHeks> oww die hele lange ?
<Gotiniens> yep
<Gotiniens> 11.10 bedoelde ik natuurlijk
<OerHeks> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<OerHeks> dit was hem dacht ik
<Gotiniens> die ja
<MonkeyDust> het tooltje dat de knoppen naar boven brengt, heet globalmenu, mss moet je dat verwijderen
<Guest3556> hey
<OerHeks> .
<Guest0018> hello
<OerHeks> ...
<OerHeks> nou ja, is het een draaideur ?
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-23
<Guest7658> ewa
<imkes60> hoi StefandeVries
<imkes60> hoi Cugel
<StefandeVries> :)
<imkes60> oeps verkeerde kanaal
<ubuntu_> Goedenmiddag, ik heb een aantal foto's (7) die wil ik verkleinen qua aantal MB. Ze zijn nu 27 MB. Ik heb van elke foto een printscreen gemaakt, en die printscreens opgeslagen, maar dit neemt nog steeds 8,3 MB in beslag. Is er een manier om het nog kleiner te maken? Ik wil ze namelijk per mail versturen, en dan is 1 MB totaal gewenst.
<CasW> Je kunt ze comprimeren, d.w.z. inpakken in een .zip-bestand; rechtsklikken -> comprimeren en achter "bestandsnaam" de .tar.gz veranderen in .zip (zo is hij vaker ook bruikbaar onder Windows), of er een kleinere afbeelding van maken. Ik doe dat zelf altijd met de GIMP, maar er zijn vast ook wel betere programmaatjes voor.
<CasW> *Rechts klikken op het bestand, uiteraard
<ubuntu_> Hoeveel kleiner wordt hij dan?
<CasW> Dat hangt ervan af, je kan hem op verschillende manieren kleiner maken
<ubuntu_> Krijg er tot nu toe nog geen keuze tot
<CasW> Maar het is het simpelste om gewoon de afbeelding fysiek kleiner te maken
<ubuntu_> Fysiek kleiner?
<CasW> Je opent de GIMP, opent het bestand, afbeelding -> afbeelding schalen -> gewenste grootte kiezen en opslaan, dat gewoon vaak proberen totdat je de juiste bestandsgrootte hebt
<ubuntu_> Ah de resolutie instellen
<CasW> Ja, van 920*460 pixels naar 460*230 pixels, bijvoorbeeld (4* kleiner)
<OerHeks> in Gimp > image > scale image , dat kan in punten of %
<OerHeks> en bij opslaan, kan je nog de JPG compressie ratio instellen.
<ubuntu_> Gelukt met nautilus plugin
<ubuntu_> Heb momenteel geen gimp geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> mooi :-)
<ubuntu_> Verkleind tot 3 MB
<ubuntu_> Vanaf 30 MB naar 3,4 MB
<ubuntu_> afk
<Guest5884> halooo
<Guest5884> hallo
<Guest5884> iemand hier ?
<OerHeks> ,,,
<OerHeks> nee sorry, de wachttijd is 2 seconden :(
<misnix> steeds dezelfde ;-)
<hansw> OerHeks, nog een leuke als je gaat migreren naar 11.10. Ik had ubuntuone gesloopt (apt-get remove) en hij stond er nu weer op. Ook loopt de poller nog steeds 100 procent cpu van 1 core te gebruiken
<OerHeks> oei, dat is vreemd ..
<OerHeks> ik kreeg laatst de 2.0 update, en die 'werkt wel' op Kubuntu
<OerHeks> ze pushen het richting den cloud
<hansw> ik heb het weer gesloopt
<OerHeks> heel goed, wuala is ook niet denderend, dropbox is prima
<Cees> hansw, had je iets anders verwacht? Met migratie naar 11.10 bedoel je een upgrade neem ik aan.
<hansw> upgrade ja
<Cees> @one, niet @100%CPU :)
<hansw> Cees, log eens uit bij one en ga dan eens kijken?
 * Cees is nog niet aangemeld @one
<Cees> wat is je boodschap?
<hansw> ik heb geen boodschap, we hebben in 11.04 een bug gevonden en die is nog niet opgelost
<hansw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/774295
<Cees> dacht dat je bug is dat one er weer op stond ondanks dat je apt-get remove had gedaan
<hansw> ow, dat is het probleem niet, die 100 procent cpu is het probleem
<hansw> op 1 core dus
<hansw> was overigens ook waarom een dvd op een andere ubuntu machine happerde bij het gaan naar het volgende chapter
<hansw> ubuntuone poller gedelete en hij kon normaal video kijken
<CasW> (hd(0,0)) == /dev/sda1, toch? In Grub?
<OerHeks> ja
<CasW> Oké...
<OerHeks> je start met 0 te tellen
<CasW> Ja, dat wist ik, maar hij wil niet opstarten (Fedora heeft geen update-grub)
<OerHeks> hmm F16 krijgt grub2 pas dacht ik
<OerHeks> 8 novemver
<OerHeks> c/november
<CasW> Wat betekent "ro" in de Grub-regel
<CasW> "kernel [pad-naar-kernel] ro root=[pad-naar-root]"?
<hansw> read only denk ik
<CasW> Dacht ik ook...
<CasW> Nouja, ik zal hem wel herschrijven, die grub.conf (eerst een backup, uiteraard)
<hansw> net zoals je op de command line een init=/bin/sh kunt doen als parameter aan een kernel, daar kun je ook rw meegeven zodat je ook kunt schrijven na het booten
<hansw> ro is default geloof ik, na bepaalde stappen in het boot proces gaat hij zich omzetten naar een rw status
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-15
<burn> is het mogelijk om een ubuntu desktop installatie te herconfigureren naar een minimal server installatie?
<OerHeks> Het lijkt me slimmer om server vers te installeren.
<OerHeks> Andersom is makkelijk
<lordievader> Andersom is flauw
<OerHeks> je kan " sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop" doen, maar dan heb je nog niet een kale server, dacht ik.
<OerHeks> of ubuntu-desktop
<lordievader> Is gnome-desktop niet een meta package?
<OerHeks> jups
<lordievader> Ubuntu-desktop in iedergeval wel.
<OerHeks> je zou dan ook nog de server-image moeten installeren, geoptimaliseerde kernel
<OerHeks> Ik zou er een katamaran van maken, dual bootje
<lordievader> Ik had ergens gehoord dat er geen verschil meer zit tussen de server kernel en de 'normale'kernel.
<burn> goh, zit met het probleem dat een klant desktop heeft aangeleverd
<OerHeks> Kan ik niet bevestigen, ik dacht dat er wel verschil in zit.
<burn> opnieuw installeren gaat een tijdje duren
<burn> :-)
<OerHeks> och, half uurtje
<lordievader> Met Windows duurt het meestal langer...
<burn> ik heb het over de snelheid van de klant en inplanning
<trijntje> burn: je zou ubuntu-server kunnen installeren, en dan handmatig alle pakketten die bij de desktop horen kunnen verwijderen
<trijntje> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu
<burn> request is al onderweg om de goede ISO te installeren :D
<burn> thx for feedback!
<trijntje> graag gedaan, vers installeren is waarschijnlijk het makkelijkste idd ;)
<Jamuell> haie
<trijntje> hey Jamuell
<Jamuell> alsgoed?
<Jamuell> ik had eig vraag.. :P ik probeer ubuntu op mn oude laptop te zetten, die dus al n tijdje niet gebruikt is.. en t lukt niet! :P
<Jamuell> kan t komen omdat de laptop niet goed genoeg is?
<trijntje> dat zou kunnen, wat zijn de specificaties van die laptop?
<trijntje> en bij welke stap gaat de installatie mis?
<Jamuell> uhmm
<Jamuell> hij kan vista draaien :P zal zo ff bij de bios kijken wat er precies in zit
<Jamuell> t herstarten.. beeld blijft zwart
<Jamuell> livecd deed t wel
<trijntje> als je vista kan draaien kan je ook ubuntu draaien, dus dat is het probleem niet
<Jamuell> maar is n vrij oud beestje wel
<Jamuell> dan weet ik niet waarom ie zo zeurt
<Jamuell> ik heb ook heeeeeel lang moeten prutsen om windows eraf te krijgen.. dat wilde ook niet :P
<Jamuell> normaal doe ik n herinstallatie in n paar minuten :P
<Jamuell> hmm opstarten lukt nu wel :D dus hij doet t nu.. denk ik
<trijntje> je kan altijd een lichtere omgeving er op installeren als de standaard ubuntu te zwaar is
<Jamuell> naja hij is nu opgestart.. na n uur ofzo
<Jamuell> bij mn andere laptop, die n stuk beter is.. heb ik dualboot.. dat werkt ook prima
<Jamuell> kan ook best zijn dat mn laptop gewoon kapot ofoz is..
<Jamuell> ding heeft bijna n jaar niks gedaan
<trijntje> zou niet moeten kunnen
<dennis_> hallo
<trijntje> hoi dennis_
<dennis_> ik heb een vraagje
<dennis_> ik heb een computer i3 dual core 3.1 ghz met 6 gb ram erin moederbord en videokaart beiden van msi
<dennis_> maar ubuntu wil der niet op instaleren en hij is 64 bit
<dennis_> hoe komt dat ?
<dennis_> en ik wil zo graag van dat g**** windows af
<trijntje> dennis_: geen idee, waar gaat de installatie mis?
<dennis_> opstart van de cdrom al gelijk
<dennis_> in een clean boot
<henk_> hallo allemaal
<dennis_> zowel de 32 bit versie als de 64 bit versie doen het beide niet
<dennis_> hallo
<henk_> vraagje ik heb een website draaien onder een url en een lokale database draaien is het dan nodig om de lokale database een dns te geven?
<dennis_> ik zou het niet weten ik zit hier ook met een vraag
<henk_> en opgelost
<dennis_> nope ik kan me ubuntu niet instaleren hij blijft hangen op de clean boot
<henk_> server station?
<dennis_> t\de cd wil niet verder laden of ik heb een heel vaag gekleurd scherm
<dennis_> nee desktop
<dennis_> maar ben nu een usb stick aan het maken met de desktop 64 bit
<dennis_> kijken of dat wil gaan lukken
<henk_> zou het niet weten ik heb het wel eens gedraaid maar nu een server gekocht :)
<dennis_> oke ik bouw me systemen zelf
<dennis_> en ik heb deze ook gebouwd
<dennis_> best wel een beest voor mijn doen
<dennis_> dual core 13 processor 3.1 ghz 6gb intern
<dennis_> 500 gb
<dennis_> video kaart nvidia (msi)
<dennis_> alles eigenlijk msi op de intel prossecor na
<dennis_> de 13 moest I3 zijn lol
<dennis_> maar ben even weg in iedergeval bedankt gaan proberen te instaleren
<henk_> ok
<henk_> gelukt
<dennis_> helpppppp
<henk_> ?
<dennis_> nee
<dennis_> ik krijg een zwart scherm met alle kleuren van de regenboog
<dennis_> en ik wil de 64 bit draaien
<henk_> vreemd
<dennis_> kan het zijn omdat ik 2 videokaarten in me computer heb zitten een pciE en een onboard
<henk_> heb je geen ander besturingssyteem erop staan
<dennis_> ja windhoos 7
<dennis_> daar chat ik nu mee
<henk_> vanuit windows moet je 'm toch installeren
<dennis_> kan ook clean boot gebruiken
<henk_> maar dan is je schijf fat 32
<dennis_> dat heb ik liever ik wil helemaal van dat windhoos af
<dennis_> hoe bedoel je
<henk_> je moet gewoon de windows installer gebruiken
<dennis_> oke sinds wanneer is dat
<dennis_> ik ben gewend een clean boot te doen met linux lol
<dennis_> das de nortmale gang van zaken voor mij
<dennis_> maar als ik de windows installer gebruik is windows dan foetsie
<Jamuell> mij is t net, met veel knoeiwerk
<Jamuell> gelukt om m over win 7 heen te zetten
<Jamuell> dus geen dual.. maar gewoon windows er af en ubuntu erop
<Jamuell> alleen de laptop wilde niet zo graag.. maar t werkt nu
<dennis_> hoe is dat jou gelukt
<henk_> nee wanneer je je systeem opstart dan krijg je de keuze
<henk_> ik heb een server vast op mijn schijf
<dennis_> dat wil ik dus niet dat dual boot
<henk_> wacht effe ga de gebruiksaanwijzing leveren
<Jamuell> boot van CD.. dan kiezen over Windows heen zetten.. dan gooit ie Windows eraf.. en dan gewoon laten gaan.. tot ie herstart
<henk_> lezen
<henk_> :)
<Jamuell> windows is er bij mij af.. dus dat is gelukt
<dennis_> ja oke dat is de basis maar nu moet de schijf nog starten en dat doet ie bij mij dus niet
<Jamuell> heb je boot van cd aanstaan of van harde schijf?
<dennis_> krijg een zwart scherm met alle kleuren van de regenboog erin
<dennis_> hij laad niet door
<Jamuell> dan is t n gekleurd scherm
<Jamuell> :P
<dennis_> ja dat staat allenmaal goed
<dennis_> ik heb deze pc zelf gebouwd namelijk
<Jamuell> mijn herstart duurde n half uur ofzo.. daarom zit ik hier :P maar toen t eenmaal gelukt was..
<dennis_> 30 min
<Jamuell> de pc waar ik nu op zit is gewoon windows :P hier game ik wel eens op.. dan heb ik toch liever windows
<dennis_> wat had jij voor scherm dan
<Jamuell> gewoon zwart, zonder kleuren
<dennis_> dat hoort toch niet zo lang te duren
<Jamuell> maar ik dacht miss is mn laptop niet goed genoeg voor ubuntu hahahaha
<Jamuell> naja toen ie eenmaal opgestart was werkte t gewoon normaal
<dennis_> ik heb een dikke i3 prossecor er in zitten dus dat moet wel vliegen
<Jamuell> zoals t hoort
<Jamuell> weer herstart was in n minuut gedaan
<dennis_> ja maar de insteller loopt vast lol
<Jamuell> i3 is niet dik hoor..
<Jamuell> :P
<dennis_> 3de gen wel lol
<Jamuell> i3 is n verkooppraatje voor mensen die geen i5 of i7 willen of kunnen kopen
<dennis_> goed genoeg voor mij lol 3.10 ghz dualcore
<dennis_> geen geld genoeg nog voor i7 lol
<Jamuell> ik heb in mn zelf gemaakte pc gewoon amd zitten :P maar laptops alle 2 intel
<dennis_> dis een intel
<Jamuell> amd is goedkoper, makkelijker aan te passen.. en als je kijkt in prijs qualiteit verhouding beter.. want of ik nu 400 eur betaal voor iets van intel of van amd.. is toch n heel verschillend processortje dan
<dennis_> maar kan het fout gaan op een dubbelle video kaart intern en een pci e
<Jamuell> dat weet ik niet.. als je crossfire hebt moet dat gwn goed gaan lijkt mij
<dennis_> nee heb gewoon een interne video kaart aansluiting en een pcie voolgepropt en daar draai ik nu ook op
<Jamuell> maybe kan ie de driver niet vinden?
<dennis_> het is een 2 weken oud moederbord msi lol
<dennis_> heb je wel eens kans van maar nvidia moet toch ondersteund worden al is ie van msi
<Jamuell> ik heb ook onboard videokaart.. en n gewone.. dat werlt gwm
<dennis_> ik heb nu de alternate versie van ubuntu gedownload en ben ik op me pen drive aan het insteleren
<Jamuell> naja maar ff proberen dan
<Jamuell> ik ga ff boodschappen doen, ik heb honger
<dennis_> daarom
<dennis_> oke mzzl
<dennis___> zo ben ik weer
<dennis___> hey
<dennis___> wie kan mij helpen met het instaleren van ubunto
<dennis___> ik kom der niet meer uit
<lg188> ik probeer op een server iets upteloaden over sftp
<lg188> ik kan inloggen maar iets uploaden lukt niet
<lg188> dan kirjg ik een auth-error
<lg188> nvm, het programma gebruikt verkeerd passwoord
<viezerd> geef het programma maar de schuld
<dennis___> hallo is dar iemand
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<dennis___> lol
<dennis___> maar ondersteund ubuntu de videokaart van msi eigenlijk wel is een msi kaart van nvidia
<Daveeez> hallo ik heb een vraagje.
<Daveeez> Ik heb thuis nu geen usb en geen lege dvd maar is het ook mogelijk om ubuntu te installeren via een hard disk?
<lg188> een lege cd?
<marc> jpjacobs: nou ik ben weer een stap verder
<marc> onkyo reciever lijkt niet compatible met Linux
<trijntje> Daveeez: misschien als je een externe usb schijf hebt kan ej daar de iso op zetten
<marc> ik heb nu hdmi direct aangesloten op tv en geluid viaversterker met optische kabel
<marc> thnx voor je hulp
<Daveeez> ja ik heb een externe usb schijf
<Dykam> Apart hoe de livecd een ander startscherm heeft in UEFI modus dan in de normale
<Dykam> ik kan het startten in beiden
<Dykam> de UEFI modus is gewoon grub
<dennis___> wie heb er even tijd voor mij
<dennis___> om me te helpen
<dennis___> ik heb net slackware geinstaleerd op mijn komputer maar isniet wat ik wil ik wil graag ubuntu instaleren maar dat lukt niet maar waarom niet hij freesed bij mij al voor ik wat kan kiezen
<OerHeks> dennis___, ik zie een bugreoort met een oplossing, x-swat ppa, maar dan moet je ubuntu wel geinstalleerd zijn >>> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates/+question/207199
<OerHeks> als je start met de cd, kies tijdens kiezen live of installeren F6 > nomodeset ( en zie of dat helpt, eest live mode)
<dennis___> oke gaan ik dat eens proberen
<Jamuell> hoe kan ik t wachtwoord uitzetten?
<lordievader> Jamuell: Voor zover ik weet, niet. En dat wil je ook niet.
<Jamuell> ja ik wel :P
<Luckiboy> Je kan automatisch aanmelden, Jamuell
<Luckiboy> Via gebruikersaccount
<Jamuell> de pc waarop ik er vanaf is aan tv.. is voornamelijk voor films afspelen :P
<Jamuell> dus n ww vind ik overdreven
<Jamuell> maar volgens mij ist me gelukt om m uit te zetten
<OerHeks> dan ben je nu onveilig als je aan het internet hangt :-D
<dennis___> oke ben ik weer
<Luckiboy> he dennis___
<spekje> ff stomme vraag maar weet ff niet meer :( ik ben upgrade aan doen en kreeg de melding dat ik een file anders had dan standaard ik file vergelijken.. en nu ben ik uit het upgrade process.. maar deze staat wel ergens vast.. hoe kan ik deze verder oppakken?
<OerHeks> welke file ? je zou apt-get install -f proberen
<spekje> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<spekje> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<spekje> dat krijg ik
<spekje> ook met wat jij zegt
<spekje> ging om sudoers file en ik heb toen blijkaar ook me screen gesloten
<spekje> ahh oplossing gevonden
<OerHeks> spekje deze? sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<spekje> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<spekje>     sudo killall apt-get apt aptitude adept synaptic
<spekje> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<spekje> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<spekje> zo dat  :P
<OerHeks> gooi alsjeblieft aptitude weg, als je op 64 bit werkt.
<OerHeks> ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768
<spekje> OerHeks: dit was een kopie paste
<spekje> van een web pagina
<OerHeks> :-)
<spekje> maar ik ga nu eens kijken of die het nog doet :/
 * spekje hides
<OerHeks> Met aptitude kan je wel searchen, maar liever niet installeren.
<OerHeks> mja, tenzij hetinstall je hobby is
<OerHeks> her*
<spekje> jeeej doet het nog
<OerHeks> jeeej
<OerHeks> En nu?
<spekje> nog meer update en upgrade
<spekje> moet vanaf 10.4 omhoog werken :P
<spekje> dus nog genoeg kansen dat het fout gaat :P
<OerHeks> klinkt als een windows zonder servicepack ..
 * OerHeks hides
<spekje> ow
<spekje> eh
<spekje> sinds wanneer ga je in 1x na 12.4?
<spekje> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-30-server x86_64)
<lg188> eh ik begrijp de screen parameters niet... heb de man nochtans gelezen
<OerHeks> distro-upgrade ?
<spekje> ja
<spekje> OerHeks: ik ben beetje gewend aan dat het altijd kut ging :P
<spekje> lang duurde etc
<lg188> ik heb het over r, R, d en D en de combinaties
<OerHeks> release upgrade > http://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-from-10-04-or-11-10-to-12-04
<OerHeks> mogenlijk moet je even in je softwaresources >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Upgrade_from_11.10_to_12.04_LTS_and_10.04_LTS_to_12.04_LTS
<spekje> ik moet eerst weer ff lading mensen blocken op msn :/
<lg188> wat bedoelen ze met "if necessary. detach"?
<lg188> waneer is het nodig om te detachen?
<OerHeks> "indien nodig, ontkoppelen
<lg188> stel dat ik mijn sreen wil delen op meerdee computers (gewoon een kopie)
<lordievader> lg188: Ohh dat heb ik vandaag geleerd, screen -x
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-16
<Knightwise> morge
<lg188> is het mogelijk om in screen een activity indicator te tonen?
<Gordo> morguh
<Gordo> nou middag nu
<rozebig> hallo
<rozebig> is er iemand die mij zou willen helpen
<lg188> er is altijd wel iemand die je wilt helpen
<lg188> < rozebig> ik ben over gestapt van windows nu moet ik mijn email over zetten
<lg188> met welke provider werk je?
<lg188> men htop geeft heel veel geel bij de memory indicator, wat betekent dat?
<lg188> is dat het gecachte geheugen?
<lordievader> lg188: Run het commando free, die vertelt het je wel
<warddr> "free -h" is interessanter
<warddr> (gemakkelijker te interpreteren)
<lordievader> Dat is waar.
<warddr> lg188, maar het groene deel is inderdaad wat absoluut nodig is, het gele deel is een buffer, om dingen die je misschien snel terug nodig hebt bij te houden, om programma's sneller op te starten en zo
<lg188> ik heb denk veel geheugen gecached met bestanden over te zetten, kan dat?
<lg188> lordievader: eh free -h werkt niet wel -b -k -m -g
<lordievader> lg188: Hey ja nu je het zegt, free heeft geen h switch. Ach ja.
<lordievader> lg188: Het m flaggetje lijkt mij het handigst.
<lg188> heb ik ook gebruikt
<lg188> zal even output pastebinnen
<lg188> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1868400
<lordievader> lg188: pastebininit is daar trouwens handig voor, free -m | pastebinit
<lg188> eh nooit van gehoord
<lordievader> lg188: pastebinit*
<lordievader> lg188: Maargoed lijkt niet echt veel cache te zijn...
<lordievader> lg188: Htop heeft mouse support, je kan kijken welk progje veel geheugen slurpt.
<lg188> Whalla! mysql neemt 3% in, en dat is het hoogste
<OerHeks> Je swap word niet gebruikt, wat is het probleem ?
<lg188> ik weet niet ls men swap tegoei is geinstaleerd
<lg188> want ik kan ook geen rtcwake met memory gebruiken
<lordievader> lg188: Dat iets veel ram gebruikt is niet erg, zolang er niet wordt geswaped...
<lg188> eh wat is de functie van swap eigenlijk?
<OerHeks> ...
<lordievader> lg188: Swap is ruimte op je hdd voor als je geen ram meer over hebt.
<lg188> oh, zo noemt dat dus in linux
<lg188> in win ben ik het al een paar keer tegen gekomen
<lg188> Thanks lordievader
<lordievader> lg188: Windows noemt het de pagefile geloof ik.
<lg188> ja
<lg188> en ik heb er een hekel aan dat dat ding beschermed van defragmentatie
<lg188> beschermtis van*
<OerHeks> swap defragmenteerd niet
<OerHeks> en je systeem moet het op een vaste plaats vinden.
<lg188> ext4 heeft geen fragmentatie
<lordievader> lg188: Jawel.
<lg188> minder dan ntfs dan toch
<lordievader> lg188: Ext4 is er alleen op gemaakt en gaat er iets inteligenter mee om dan NTFS.
<lordievader> lg188: http://www.howtogeek.com/115229/htg-explains-why-linux-doesnt-need-defragmenting/
<lg188> leesvoer!
<lg188> okay, dat hebben we dan ook geleerd
<sarawara> ik weet niet hoe ik wireless moet verbinden, met de computer van mijn dochter ging dat allemaal automatisch maar met de mijne blijkbaar niet, wat zou ik dan moeten doen?
<sarawara> ik heb 12.04, net ge-upgrade, ook een ethernet-internet verbinding (wireless wil ik graag op univ gebruiken)
<OerHeks> sarawara, is wireless beschikbaar in je networkmanager ?
<OerHeks> verbinden gaat niet automatisch, wel bij bedraad netwerk
<sarawara> maar bij mijn dochter wel, daar staat zo'n icoontje (kwart van een cirkel), dat heb ik ook maar wireless staat bij mij grijs
<sarawara> ik begrijp die networkmanager helemaal niet
<sarawara> ha! nee staat af (vorige keer stond die pagina er niet, hopelijk blijft dat als ik nu op 'on' duw voor als ik op univ ben
<sarawara> ow, ik kan dat niet op 'on' zetten :(
<OerHeks> oke, dan gaan we even kijken welke wireless je hebt
<OerHeks> open terminal, en tiep:  lspci
<OerHeks> zoek de zin met je wireless en plak die hier.
<sarawara> ik lees vanalles maar niks over wireless
<OerHeks> plak die hele tekst in paste.ubuntu.com
<sarawara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283232/
<OerHeks> mooi, je hebt 26 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<OerHeks> kijk eens bij additional drivers of er een firmware beschikbaar is ? dat is het zelfde menu als drivers voor je videokaart.
 * OerHeks leest op https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sarawara> ok, het zegt dat ik opnieuw moet opstarten, dat doe ik dan nu
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<sara_wara> en nu? want mijn networkmanager wil nog altijd niet dat knopje van wireless op 'on' zetten
<OerHeks> is het een laptop ?
<sara_wara> ja
<OerHeks> ah, heb je bovenaan in blauw ook functies ? FN toets + wireless toets?
<OerHeks> wireless ziet er meestal uit als een schotel
<OerHeks> dat is een hardware lock, om wireless snel aan/uit te zetten
<sara_wara> op het toetsenbord bedoel je?
<OerHeks> jups
<sara_wara> zoiets zie ik niet
<OerHeks> meestal gaat er dan ook een lampje direct branden
<jdb> of aan de zijkant een schakelaartje voor wifi
<OerHeks> kan ook idd, jdb
<lordievader> sara_wara: Draai eens "rfkill list wifi" zie je gelijk of er ergens je wifi word geblokt.
<lordievader> sara_wara: Softwarematig of hardwarematig.
<sara_wara> draaien?
<OerHeks> in terminal, bedoelt lordie
<lordievader> Jups
<sara_wara> oh, ok
<sara_wara> er staat 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<sara_wara> 	Soft blocked: noHard blocked: no2: brcmwl-0: Wireless LANSoft blocked: noHard blocked: yes
<lordievader> sara_wara: Je hebt dus ergens een switch uitstaan van je wifi.
<OerHeks> rfkill unblock all
<sara_wara> ik zie hier precies zoiets, maar 't is stroef en het doet geen lichtje branden (het lijkt wel of er een lichtje zou kunnen branden)
<lordievader> OerHeks: Werkt niet op hardblocked, ook moet je sudo hebben.
<sara_wara> ja, lukt precies wel, ik krijg nu in elk geval geen grijs meer, ik probeer effe de ethernet stekker eruit te halen
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> samen komen we er wel
<lordievader> Leuke bios opties ook altijd...
<OerHeks> ubuntu!
<lordievader> Kubuntu!
<OerHeks> persoonlijk vind ik kubuntu ook beter, mis wel soms wat dingen zoals ctrl + alt + T
<Luckiboy> OerHeks, kan je dat niet instellen?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Kan je allemaal aanpassen hoor, heb het persoonlijk op ctrl + alt + k staan.
<OerHeks> Ja, ik had dat ooit, maar ik heb hier nog niet aan geprutst. ik wacht tot 12.10
<lordievader> sara_wara: Heb je al een netwerk verbinding?
<lordievader> Heheh, guess not.
<OerHeks> !koffie
<sara_wara> ben ik er nog?
<jdb> ja :-)
<OerHeks> u is er weer
<sara_wara> ah maar daarnet dus niet?
<OerHeks> logisch, als je de kabel er uit trekt.
<OerHeks> zit je nu via Wifi ?
<sara_wara> :) die had ik er al terug in gestoken en mijn tekst kwam wel in dit venster
<OerHeks> ja, irc is nogal soepel, pas na 250 seconden vlieg je er uit
<sara_wara> daarjuist even wel (maar nu terug de kabel gebruikt), het werkt in elk geval want ik kon mijn browser gebruiken
<sara_wara> ik had nog een vraagje ... (hopelijk zijn jullie nog niet overwerkt?)
<sara_wara>  voor mijn lessen (ik studeer germaanse talen) leer ik swi-prolog, gebruik daarvoor computer van mijn dochter want die heeft windows (dat is bij mij gesneuveld eens), nu wou prolog ook graag op mijn computer leren. Is er hier misschien ook zo'n chat van mensen die alles over prolog weten?
<OerHeks> ja
<erkan^> proloog bedoel je?
<OerHeks> er is een ##prolog channel hier op #freenode
<OerHeks> en #friendly-coders
<sara_wara> ok, met twee cardinaal tekentjes?
<OerHeks> jups
<lg188> en parted duurt 200h eer die dan kan continuen
<lg188> 200h eer die klaar is met een partie schrijven*
<sara_wara> kweeniet of proloog en prolog hetzelfde zijn
<OerHeks> in xchat kan je keurig alle kanalen opvragen, handig
<OerHeks> met topic
<sara_wara> is dat zo? ik ben echt de slechtste zoeker op de hele wereld !
<FOAD> Ook een prestatie.
<erkan^> sorry prolog is een programmeertaal terwijl proloog is een voorafgaande tekst van de verhaalboek
<sara_wara> ah, gevonden
<sara_wara> ok erkan^ , het was verwarrend zoals ik het vroeg, want we gebruiken die programmeertaal om zinnen en zo mee te bewerken
<lg188> iemand een idee waarom 1TB formateren 200h duurt?
<sara_wara> dan kan je fijn koken ondertussen ? :) (sorry ik kon het niet laten)
<OerHeks> lg188, dat lijkt me erg lang, hoe doe je dat ?
<lg188> lol, ik koken?
<OerHeks> in een actieve server ?
<erkan^> heb je voor NTFS gekozen?
<lg188> met parted en en in ext2
<lordievader> lg188: Waarom ext2?
<lg188> omdat ext4 niet gessuport is in parted?
<lg188> meh fdisk werkt niet naar men goesting
<lordievader> lg188: Lijkt me sterk, maargoed ken parted niet goed...
<lg188> wat is de fs-id voor ext4?
<OerHeks> man parted
<lg188> 83?
<OerHeks> jups
<lg188> en gparted does le job. heb wel x11 moeten installen dervoor
<lordievader> lg188: Gparted is inderdaad heel wat makkelijker.
<OerHeks> ikw as ook even verbaard, dat parted geen ext4 kent ...
<OerHeks> verbaast*
<CasW> Ext4, is dat niet gewoon Ext3+een journal?
<OerHeks> ja, maar ook ext3 staat er niet bij > man parted
<lg188> idd
<CasW> Ah, oké
<lg188> was op OerHeks
<lg188> wel, ik ben alle data erop kwijt
<lg188> dat even opnieuw doen
<lg188> ehm ik heb een probleempje
<lg188> ik heb een gemounte sda
<lg188> waar kan ik die unmounten?
<lg188> want ik weet niet waar die vandaan komt
<trijntje> met 'mount' kan je zien waar die vandaan komt
<lg188> volgens mount is er nik gemount op sda1
<lg188> sda*
<trijntje> dan weet ik het ook niet
<lg188> meh dan maar sda1 leegmaken in de hoop dat het met scsi drives zijn
<sara_wara> dankje oerheks, ook prolog is gelukt, nog een prettige avond!
<OerHeks> have fun sara_wara
<sara_wara> thanks you too
<exalt> hoe kan het dat mijn muis in elk programma lekker scrolt behalve in firefox, dan scroll ik bijna een halve pagina per beweging ?
<lg188> meh men gegevens zijn nu weeral naar de himalaya
<lordievader> lg188: Je hebt een backup neem ik aan?
<lg188> lordievader: ja ik heb de data nog
<lordievader> lg188: Dat is het belangrijkste.
<lg188> maar ik wil niet de hele tijd zitten wachten eer die data erop staat
<lg188> brb
<lg188> ik ga de manier doen die ik wilde vermijden
<lg188> hardeschijf splitsen in ext4 en fat
<lg188> eh nu wilt de hardschijf niet ontkoppelen =.=
<lg188> oops, had nog een shell derin
<erkan^> kan iemand me helpen: http://picpaste.com/pics/Schermafdruk_van_2012-10-16_21_45_30-MEmtxSxZ.1350416984.png?
<dennis_> ik heb ook een vraag waarom crashed de helft op mijn pc terwijl het op de laptop soepel loopt allebei de installaties 10 min vers
<OerHeks> teveel mail verstuurd, erkan^
<dennis_> lol
<dennis_> kom der niet eens in hij crashed als ik het openen wil
<erkan^> hoe los ik een probleem op. OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> moeilijk te zeggen dennis_ kan van alles zijn, slecht ram, slechte videokaart, kapotte hdd ..
<OerHeks> niet teveel spam versturen erkan^, zoek in google hoeveel mailtjes je mag verzenden per dag
<dennis_> lol alles is nieuw deze pc draait nu 14 dagen
<erkan^> nee joh, ik stuur nooit spam, OerHeks
<erkan^> help me aub, OerHeks ?
<erkan^> :/
<OerHeks> heb je al gezocht op die error ?
<dennis_> nee weet niet waar te zoeken
<OerHeks> erkan^, zie antwoord dingus > http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/7PIvC0N8Ku8
<OerHeks> morgen mag je weer spammen :-)
<erkan^> OerHeks, : http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=nl&answer=1071518
<OerHeks> ja heel goed
<erkan^> huh? IK HEB SPAM NAAR NIEMAND GESTUURD :/
<OerHeks> als je teveel synct, dan ga je zo over je 300/500/1200 mb heen
<dennis_> maar goed ik kam mozilla thunderbird niet eens open krijgen op een verse instalatie lol die crashed gelijk
<OerHeks> dennis_, 12.04 of 12.10 ?
<dennis_> 12.10
<dennis_> 12.04 wil niet eens goed geinstaleerd worden op mijn systeem
<OerHeks> erkan^ heeft ook last van TB
<erkan^> ga je avond kammen, dennis_ ?
<erkan^> TB werkt uitstekend, alleen GMAIL synchroniseert niet
<dennis_> maar ik snap het niet want ik heb 12.10 op 2 systemen geinstaleerd
<dennis_> zowel op me pc als op een laptop
<dennis_> laptop werkt het wel
<dennis_> kammen ?
<erkan^> het was een grapje, dennis_ :P
<dennis_> oke
<erkan^> TB 16.0.1 dennis_ ?
<dennis_> wat is TB
<nikis> Thunderbird
<nikis> Waarschijnlijk.
<erkan^> yep
<dennis_> gaan ik even kijken waar ik dat kan  vinden ben nieuw met linux he
<erkan^> ow
<erkan^> werkte je eerder met slackware toch, dennis_ ?
<OerHeks> in /var/log staan logs met fouten en gebeurtenissen
<dennis_> ja 16.0.1
<dennis_> ja vroeger wel mee gewerkt maar dan praat ik over 10 jaar geleden
<dennis_> heb wel met linux gespeeld maar niet veel van opgeslagen lol
<dennis_> TB 16.0.1 heb ik
<erkan^> wat kreeg je een foutmelding?
<dennis_> uhm hij klapte me desktop uit kwam in text mode en daarna inlog scherm
<dennis_> wil het wel weer even testen maar dan kom ik zo terug op de chat denk dat hij dat ook uitgooid dan
<erkan^> in text mode? hoe kan dat?
<dennis___> net wat ik dacht
<dennis___> lol
<dennis___> maar kon zo snel niet zien wat er stond
<erkan^> erg hé?
<dennis____> en nu doet hijhet zelfde met me browser als ik die wil verschuiven vage shit is dit
<erkan^> welke chatprogramma gebruik je nu, dennis_ ?
<dennis____> heb even een dag suse getest maar die doet het goed alleen wilde me video kaart drivers er niet in met mijn nog niet zo beste kennis van linux
<dennis____> online irc
<erkan^> chat je via firefox?
<dennis____> ja
<dennis____> hoe moet ikanders chatten
<erkan^> het zou handig zijn als je chat via xChat (kosteloos), terwijl xChat onder Windows kost ong. 20 euro geloof ik (-:
<dennis____> oke die kan ik vinden in het programma instalatie dinges
<dennis____> gevonden
<dennis____> maar hij is eerst met updates bezig
<erkan^> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade (-:
<erkan^> pfffff kan aniet zonder tb
<erkan^> dan moet ik elke keer via www.gmailcom openen
<erkan^> bah
<dennis____> das voor de updates
<dennis_> jeej hij heb nu gezecht waar het probleem zit in de signon ui
<erkan^> signon ui?
<dennis_> hoe voeg ik deze chat toe aan xchat
<rp2> ik heb het idee opgevat om mijn PC remote te booten vanaf het Internet via een KPN-ASDL-verbinding ... iemand hier zoiets geprobeerd?
<rp2> hallo ward
<rp2> het is hier akelig stil
<warddr> hallo rp2
<OerHeks> remote te booten .. WOL ?
<warddr> toch goed, dat betekend dat mensen geen problemen hebben met ubuntu en alles perfect werkt :D
<rp2> ja maar ik wou toch weten hoe iets moest
<rp2> ja, WOL
<rp2> ik weet niet hoe ik dat door mijn Experia-doos heenkrijg
<warddr> rp2, gewoon in je bios instellen, het mac adres opschrijven en dan als parameter van wakeonlanclient of zoiets ingeven
<warddr> het programma dat je nodig hebt is blijkbaar gewoon wol, dus gewoon 'wol macadres' en de computer zou moeten booten als dit in de bios staat ingesteld
<OerHeks> als je poortje 7 (standaard) forward, ja
<rp2> maar ik hem maar 1 computer
<rp2> ik heb maar 1 computer in mijn lan
<rp2> zie dus niet hoe ik dat WOL-signaal moet geven
<rp2> ik kan wel eens een laptop lenen of zo
<OerHeks> lijkt me nuttig ja, hoe had je het anders gedacht te doen ?
<rp2> over het internet dus
<OerHeks> het lijkt me handig om dit eerst lokaal te testen.
<rp2> misschien een /etc/init.d/helloworld maken die ergens vertelt: heel hallo ik ben geboot en dit ismijn IP-adres
<rp2> ja, dat klopt.
<rp2> nu is mijn conceptuele probleem dat een PC die uit is en met DHCP een adres krijgt, geen IP-adres heeft, dus waar stuur je die wol dan heen?
<OerHeks> je kan in je experia vast wel een vast ip geven aan je mac adres. of DHCP uitschakelen en een vast adres nemen, of een vast adres buiten je DHCP range nemen, zodat dhcp voor andere ps's blijft werken.
<OerHeks> pc's *
<rp2> jadesnoods probeer ik dat
<rp2> dank
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-17
<Guest34776> 1 goeden morgen
<Guest34776> hier is bassie zoekend naar adriaan :-)
<Guest34776> hello are there also people from the netherlands ?
<trijntje> Guest34776: ja
<Guest34776> hallo trijntje
<Guest34776> ik dacht te lezen dat je uit estland kwam
<Guest34776> of litouwen
<Guest34776> goedenmorgen
<Guest34776> ik ben een nieuwe linux gebruiker
<Guest34776> alleen ik snap er nog weinig van
<Guest34776> vooral het installeren van programma,s lukt me niet zo
<Guest34776> jij een link waar in het een beetje simpel uitgelegd aan me word ?
<trijntje> Guest34776: je kan beginnen met de handleiding van ubuntu zelf
<Guest34776> ja die heb ik gelezen
<trijntje> zoek naar 'hulp' in het menu (bovenste knop op de linker balk)
<Guest34776> maar ik kom er niet echt uit
<trijntje> heb je bij "Extra software installeren" gekeken? En wat lukt er precies niet?
<Guest34776> ja het uitpakken en installeren
<Guest34776> bij windows was altijd zo exe en klikte ik 2 keer en hoppa
<trijntje> Guest34776: in linux installeer je geen software zo vanaf het internet
<Guest34776> aha
<Guest34776> ja want ik kreeg al die flashplayer niet geinstalled
<trijntje> in ubuntu installeer je software via het softwarecentrum, dan weet je altijd zeker dat de programma's die je installeert veilig zijn en goed met ubuntu werken
<Guest34776> ok
<Guest34776> ja het software centrum heb ik wel gevonden
<Guest34776> maar ik kon flashplayer van adobe en ccleaner en zo niet vinden
<Guest34776> of een anti virus
<trijntje> voor flash en een aantal andere veelgebruikte programma's kan je het volgende pakket installeren:ubuntu-restricted-extra
<Guest34776> firewall etc etc
<Guest34776> ok
<trijntje> ccleaner of antivirus zijn niet beschikbaar voor ubuntu, en ook niet nodig
<Guest34776> en die installes zich zelf ?
<Guest34776> dat extra ?
<trijntje> als firewall kan je gufw gebruiken
<trijntje> ja
<Guest34776> ok
<Guest34776> tnx
<Guest34776> en flashplayer is dat er ook ?
<Guest34776> en zo soort clean programma als ccleaner ?
<trijntje> flashplayer zit in ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest34776> ok supers
<trijntje> een cleanprogramma is niet echt nodig, ubuntu wordt niet trager over tijd zoals windows
<Guest34776> ja ik las wel zoiets dat java er in zit
<Guest34776> is dat echt nodig ?
<Guest34776> jre ?
<Guest34776> ok
<Guest34776> beters
<Guest34776> ja ik heb wel iets gelezen
<Guest34776> dus alleen software van download centrum pakken
<trijntje> zelf verwijder ik java altijd omdat er zoveel lekken in zitten
<Guest34776> ok
<Guest34776> ja klopt ik op windows heb hem ook verwijderd
<Guest34776> dus dat kan gewoon bij ubuntu ook
<Guest34776> ok
<trijntje> ja, volgens mij zijn er dan alleen bepaalde functies in office die dan niet meer werken, maar daar heb ik nog niks van gemerkt
<Guest34776> ok ja is meer voor me om een beetje te leren kennen ubuntu ivm dat xp wat ik heb over jaar niet word ondersteund
<Guest34776> en nog meer tips wat ik op schone ubuntu wel zou moeten installen ?
<Guest34776> is anti virus ook gewoon in dat software download centrum
<trijntje> ik geloof het wel, maar die scant alleen op windows virussen, want er zijn geen virussen voor linux
<Guest34776> woei
<Guest34776> beters
<trijntje> dus dat is vooral handig als je bang bent geinfecteerde bestanden aan windows gebruikers te sturen, bijv als je een server hebt
<trijntje> http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<trijntje> daar kan je de engelstalige handleiding voor ubuntu 12.04 downloaden, helaas is de nederlandse vertaling nog niet voltooid
<Guest34776> ok tnx staat wel 10.04 op is dat niet erg
<Guest34776> komt beetje op zelfde neer
<Guest34776> ok superts
<trijntje> Guest34776: 10.04 is heel anders, daar heb je niks aan
<trijntje> in twee jaar is de desktopomgeving van ubuntu volledig omgegooit
<Guest34776> ok ja die handleiding stond er op die link
<trijntje> ja, je moet de taal eerst op engels zetten, dan kan je de handleiding voor 12.04 kiezen
<Guest34776> ok
<Guest34776> weer wat geleerd
<Guest34776> en me toetsenbord kan ik ook weer gewoon omzetten
<Guest34776> ik heb zo windows toetsen bord maar alles zit verkeerd
<Guest34776> had hem nederlands nederlands standaard gezet
<Guest34776> is wel ff wennen zeg ubuntu maar goed Ik kom er wel
<Guest34776> mag ik je vast danken trijntje ik ga ff proberen en wie weet tot spreeks het 1e aanzetje heb je me gegeven
<Guest34776> supers
<Guest34776> doeg
<trijntje> doei Guest34776
<trijntje> graag gedaan
<lordievader> Even leuk op back-log reageren ookal is de persoon er niet meer: rp2: Het gaat niet werken, isp
<lordievader> s blokkeren WOL packets. Dit om attacks tegen te gaan.
<lg188> errr
<lg188> als ik /media/usb0 wil lezen, komt er alleen maar binary stuff uit
<lg188> like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284546/
<lg188> lezen met ls
<ruluss> wat is 'file /media/usb0' ?
<lg188> file?
<lg188> is een mountpoint
<ruluss> output van commando file
<lg188> ik heb gwn ls /media/usb0 -lra | pastebinint gedaan
<lg188> en de link doorgestuurd
<lg188> lRa*
<ruluss> en het is zeker gemount?
<lg188> jups
<ruluss> misschien een beetje meer info geven, want het is wel heel vreemd :P
<lg188> als mount -a zijn werk heeft gedaan toch
<ruluss> zoals dus output van "file /media/usb0" en "cat /proc/mounts"
<lg188> ik vermoed dat de hdd beshadigt is, maar ben niet zeker
<lg188> okay
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284558/
<ruluss> da's al goed :P
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284559/
<ruluss> je hebt geen partities op /dev/sda?
<ruluss> anders is het wellicht /dev/sda1 of sdaX dat je moet mounten
<lg188> eh normaal moet er 1 ext4 en 1 fat32 op staan
<ruluss> dan moet je even checken met "fdisk -l /dev/sda" welke je fat32 is en die mounten
<lg188> daar komt niks uit
<ruluss> met sudo, wellicht
<lg188> oh sudo
<lg188> sda2 blijkbaar
<ruluss> dan moet je dat even aanpassen in /etc/fstab
<lg188> en wat moet ik daarin aanpassen?
<ruluss> het lijntje dat begint met /dev/sda veranderen zodat het begint met /dev/sda2
<lg188> dat is er niet
<ruluss> ah, dan moet je die ook nog even pastbinnen
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284568/
<ruluss> ah, je hebt hem zelf gemount?
<lg188> eh het kan
<ruluss> iig, je moet dan een lijntje toevoegen in de stijl van: "/dev/sda2 /media/usb0 vfat defaults,rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0"
<ruluss> of met de opties die je zelf ook in je mount commando hebt opgegeven
<lg188> ik heb geen extra commandos gebruikt
<ruluss> dan zal dit wel goed zijn denk ik
<lg188> alla sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<ruluss> dat kan natuurlijk ook
<lg188> already mounted of busy zegt die dan
<ruluss> even eerst "umount /dev/sda" doen
<lg188> dat gaf geen errors
<lg188> en de directories maken sense nu
<lg188> Bedankt :)
<ruluss> geen probleem :)
<lg188> komt erop neer dat de hele disk was gemount ipv de partities?
<ruluss> ja, je kan een filesystem ook rechtstreeks op je disk hebben, maar dat is nogal zeldzaam
<ruluss> meestal heb je een (of meer) partities met een filesystem op elk daarvan
<ruluss> en je moet het ding met het filesystem mounten, anders werkt het niet
<ruluss> maar ik had verwacht dat mount wel een foutmelding zou geven als hij geen filesystem vind, maar blijkbaar niet
<lg188> dat hebben we vandaag weer geleerd
<lg188> eeh welke overschrijft ? >> of >?
<ruluss> de laatste
<lg188> hoe kan ik een file list maken met recursive
<lg188> en voledige locatie
<lg188> ls -l /media/sda2/ogg/* is het niet
<ruluss> find /media/sda2/ogg
<lg188> oh okay
<lg188> meh die stream sterft
<lg188> icecast en ices2
<lg188> en ices neemt ineens heel veel geheugen in
<lg188> 86%
<lg188> ik heb ergens een fout, maar ik weet niet waar
<lg188> en als ik ices run
<lg188> quit hij niet
<lg188> quit hij direct*
<lg188> is het mogelijk dat men playlist, omdat die spaties heeft, niet tegoei wordt gelezen?
<lg188> meh
<Jamuell> haie!
<Jamuell> Vraagje he.. Is er ne versie van Spotify voor Ubuntu?
<Luckiboy> Jamuell, ja, wel een betà volgens mij, maar toch
<Luckiboy> ik zoek even een linkje
<Luckiboy> preview, sorry: http://www.spotify.com/nl/download/previews/
<Jamuell> ik heb zegmaar Ubuntu geinstalleerd op de PC die ik als mediaPC wil gebruiken.. :P maar ontdekte net op school op mn laptop dat er Spotify op stond en vind dat toch best wel heel handig werken haha
<Jamuell> link opgeslagen :D ga t thuis straks direct proberen
<Luckiboy> Je kan alleen geen locale bestanden afspelen vanuit die preview, daar moet je even op letten
<Jamuell> ik heb n Windows pc naast die pc staan.. dus als ik heel ingewikkeld wil is dat nog wel te doen
<Jamuell> gaat om t afspelen haha
<Jamuell> mijn goede pc met Windows staat er naast.. die staat altijd wel aan ook
<Jamuell> Maar ik probeer het zo wel uit als ik thuis ben.. Ik heb hier geen ubuntu pc bij de hand omdat ik op school zit :P
<Jamuell> wat is de server van dit chatje? :P
<Jamuell> hoe noemt deze server in mirc? :P
<Maikel>  freenode
<Maikel> staat op ubuntu nl of zo
<rene> hallo
<rene> hi trijntje
<rene> ik heb al wat geinstalled
<Guest70804> maar vraagje
<Guest70804> ik kan niet echt me flashplayer aan de gang krijgen
<Guest70804> enig idee hoe te handelen te doen =
<Guest70804> hij staat wel als plugin in FF
<Maikel> je heb zeker dat lelijke gnash ding
<Guest70804> hi maikel
<Guest70804> ja ben net nieuw in linux
<Guest70804> dus weet niet nog van de hoed en de rand af
<Guest70804> kreeg tip over ubuntu ristricd extra te doen
<Guest70804> heb ik gedaan
<Guest70804> en nee gnash is het volgens mij niet
<Guest70804> is er nog iemand in huis hier =
<Guest70804> denk iedereen aan tafel zit te smikkelen kom laterz wel nog ff terug
<Jamuell> wat is freenode? :P
<Jamuell> irc.freenode.com ofzo?
<Maikel> ja zoeits
<Jamuell> ff beren :P
<lordievader> Jamuell_: Het is irc.freenode.net als ik mij niet vergis, in iedergeval niet .com
<Jamuell_> ff proberern
<Jamuell> ja werkt
<Jamuell> :P
<Dykam> Hmm, heb hier een kapotte laptop van iemand... vermoed een kapot scherm, enig idee hoe ik dat, ehm, beeld kan bevestigen?
<Dykam> Welke feedback kan ik betrouwbaar krijgen
<lordievader> Dykam: Extern scherm erop aansluiten (of iets dergelijks) en kijken wat xrandr zegt?
<Dykam> Oh, vergat te zeggen dat er standaard windows op staat
<Dykam> Hoeveelste optie op de livecd was testen?
<lordievader> Dykam: Dat was geloof ik geen systeem test, alleen van de schrijf (misschien nog een memtest).
<lordievader> Dykam: Met schijf bedoel ik de live-cd
<Dykam> bovenste was of installen of uitproberen
<lordievader> Dykam: Sluit een extern display aan.
<Dykam> ...
<Dykam> heh
<Dykam> ik kan er pas beeld op krijgen zodra ubuntu gestart is vanaf de cd
<Dykam> maar dat eerste gedeelte meot blind
<Dykam> :/
<lordievader> Dykam: Je zegt zelf wat de optie is om de live cd uit te proberen...
<Dykam> 1e of de 2e
<Dykam> welke van de 2?
<Dykam> Feedbacksnelheid of ik de goede heb is 10 minuten
<lordievader> Dykam: Installeren en uitproberen is 1 optie.
<Dykam> huh, dat zijn 2 aparte opties
<Dykam> bij 12.04 iig
<lordievader> Dykam: Ik pak er even een live-cd van 12.10 bij.. in Kubuntu was het in iedergeval 1 optie, je krijgt later de keuze of je hem wilt uitproberen dan wel installeren.
<Dykam> 12.10? hmm
<Dykam> ik heb nog .04
<lordievader> Dykam: 12.10 is de enige waar ik nog een image van heb staan...
<Dykam> ah
<Dykam> naja
<lordievader> Dykam: Hehe, in een vm krijg ik geen eens een keuze. Ga even kijken of ik nog ergens een cd van 12.04 heb liggen.
<Dykam> hehe
<Dykam> merkte dat er ook verschil was of de cd in uefi of de oude manier startte
<Dykam> uefi mode is met grub
<lordievader> Dykam: Die heb ik hier niet liggen.
<Dykam> hmm
<Dykam> is xrandr standaard?
<lordievader> Dykam: Ja.
<Dykam> hmm, dit is praktisch onmogelijk :/
<Dykam> weet niet eens of ie wel naar de cd boot
<Dykam> betwijfel dat eigenlijk
<Dykam> consumentenpc met standaard isntellingen
<lordievader> Dykam: Je ziet het scherm nooit aangaan? Geen backlight of iets?
<Dykam> nup
<Dykam> maar de cd begint wel te spinnen
<Dykam> en fans etc gaan aan
<Dykam> ben aan het onderzoeken wat er kapot is
<lordievader> Dykam: Lijkt inderdaad te wijzen naar een kapot scherm.
<JasperCoenraats> iemand bekend met Libre Office Calculator (Excel)? Ik wil cellen verenigen, tot 1 cel maken boven meerdere anderen
<lg188> eh tegenovergestelde van splisen?
<lg188> is dat uberhaupt mogelijk?
<FOAD> In Excel wel.
<CasW> Meerdere cellen selecteren, format->merge cells
<JasperCoenraats> ja, is nu gelukt
<JasperCoenraats> ware het dat opslaan nu niet meer kan
<JasperCoenraats> dan maar ods-formaat
<gast> hallo
<Guest87602> is er iemand aanwezig ?
<Guest87602> vraagje hoe
<Guest87602> krijg ik mijn flashplayer aan
<Guest87602> kan geen filmpjes kijken op you tube
<Guest87602> ben nieuw linux gebruiker
<Guest87602> iemand idee ?
<JanC> Guest87602: er is een pakket 'adobe-flashplugin' in de Canonical Partner repositories
<Guest87602> have fun
<lg188> hoe kan ik zien hoe groot de huidige map heeft van bestanden?
<lordievader> lg188: Wil je weten hoe groot de map is, hoeveel bestanden er in de map staan, of hoe groot de bestanden zijn in de map?
<lg188> hoe groot de map is uiteindelijk
<lordievader> lg188: du -h <target>, voor meer man du
<lg188> did the trick
<lordievader> I know :P
<lg188> thank :)
<lg188> thanks*
<lordievader> lg188: No problem.
<lordievader> lg188: Btw ik ben bezig met een todo cli progje..
<lg188> kent iemand een oplossing voor dir2ogg om een destenation folder aan te wijzen?
<lg188> ah, interesant
<lg188> heb je al source online staan?
<lordievader> lg188: Kan het wel pastebinit-ten, ben maar net begonnen... maargoed.. Fijn in bash :)
<lordievader> lg188: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285746/
<lordievader> Efficient zal wel weer wat anders zijn XD
<lg188> eh geen idee, zal het morgen eens testen
<lg188> als je een betere versie hebt, laat maar iets weten
<lordievader> lg188: Die heb ik nu al :P
<lg188> lol dat had ik verwacht
<lg188> hoe kan ik men gegevens in irssi veranderen?
<StefandeVries> probeer /help
<StefandeVries> http://irssi.org/documentation/manual  En dit is ook zeer handig.
<lg188> yay StefandeVries
<lg188>  /SET default_nick = lg188 zou men default nick moeten veranderen
<lg188> but it doesnt
<StefandeVries> /set nick
<StefandeVries> 22:12 nick = StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Zo ziet het er bij mij uit.
<lg188> manual is outdate of ik kan ze niet lezen
<lg188> en dat heeft gewerkt
<StefandeVries> Met /set krijg je een hele lijst met mogelijke parameters.
<StefandeVries> En dan /set <parameter> <waarde>
<StefandeVries> Maar dat wist je nu dus al.
<lg188> dat zijn er veel
<lordievader> lg188: Voor als je geintreseerd bent in een todo list met support voor multiple lists: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285789/
<lordievader> lg188: Moet er nog iets van een handleiding/comments bij zetten, maar dat komt later.
<lg188> okay ik moet die regex zien te begrijpen en die parameters
<lg188> variabelen*
<lordievader> lg188:  Hehe, vraag gerust hoor. Het mist namelijk comments.
<lg188> er ik moet dadelijk al die ogg files verplaatsen naar een andere disk =.=
<lg188> hoe onlogisch is dat?
<lordievader> lg188: Waarom is dat onlogisch? Data management noem ik dat...
<lg188> ipv van een parameter te geven destenation folder
<lg188> nu maakt die ogg files in dezelfde folder
<OerHeks> de manual is al klaar, in het engels van 12.10 >>>> http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/12.10/en_US/screen/Getting%20Started%20with%20Ubuntu%2012.10.pdf
<Jeeves_> Is morgen de release?
<OerHeks> jups, ik verwacht rond 1800 uur
<OerHeks> neej, vandaag (00:45)
<OerHeks> Dus dat word smullen, nieuwe bugs, nieuwe kansen.
 * OerHeks verwacht vragen over indicators, schermbeveiliging/energiebeheer en 32/64 bit issues
<Jeeves_> Weinig dingen gefixt, alleen nieuwe dingen stuk gemaakt dus?
<Jeeves_> Oh, ze zijn er al. De iso's
<Jeeves_> Grappig, iso's voor de mac?
<OerHeks> ? waar ?
<OerHeks> Beta 2 ja
<Jeeves_> Geheim. Inside info.
<OerHeks> tssss
<Jeeves_> Niet beta-2
<OerHeks> welke uni ?
<Jeeves_> welke uni?
<OerHeks> universiteit ?
<OerHeks> meesteal zijn die als 1e
<OerHeks> -e
<Jeeves_> Tuurlijk niet.
<Jeeves_> De machines die door Canonical gepushed worden hebben ze als eerste
<Jeeves_> Tenzij iemand anders toevallig eerder pulled
<Jeeves_> Naja, ik ga ff pitten
<OerHeks> :-)
 * OerHeks wacht af in  #ubuntu-release-party
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-18
<OerHeks> omg
<OerHeks> Raring Ringtail >  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<Timo> dag resetknopje
<resetknopje> hallo allemaal
<Jeeves_> Is it out yet!? :)
<Timo> nog niet jeeves
<Timo> rond elf uur vanavond waarschijnlijk
<Jeeves_> Timo: 00:51 < Jeeves_> Oh, ze zijn er al. De iso's
<Timo> echt?
<Timo> hm
<Jeeves_> Timo: Je vergeet nog 'iedere keer dat je het vraagt stellen ze het een half uur uit!'
<Timo> snel
<Timo> :P
 * Jeeves_ gaat even trollen in #ubuntu-release-partyu :)
<Timo> #ubuntu-release-party
<Timo> oke
<Jeeves_> Vroeger, toen Ubuntu nog geen Unity gebruikte, zaten daar nog wel eens 1000 mensen.
<Timo> :)
<Timo> maar helaas :(
<Timo> ik ben al over op KDE. niettemin wel met een unity layou xD
<resetknopje> welke tijd greenwich time of nog een latere tijdzone?
<Timo> 11 uur 's avonds onze tijd. maar het blijft gissen
<Jeeves_> Eerder hoor.
<Jeeves_> Meestal is het ergens een uur of 10 in de vs, volgens mij.
<Jeeves_> Dan pakken ze daar de press-aandacht, en dan heeft de rest van de wereld het ook nog een beetje op tijd
<trijntje> meestal is het in de middag toch? Ik heb iig nog wel even tijd nodig voordat ik de nederlandse iso's kan maken, dus van mij mag het nog wel even duren ;)
<Jeeves_> trijntje: Jij wacht op de officiele announcement voor je dat gaat doen?
<trijntje> ja, dan weet ik zeker dat ik alle laatste wijzigingen heb
<trijntje> plus dat ik nog moet checken of de update van precise naar quantal goed gaat
<lg188> eh, men server toont twee motd
<StefandeVries> Voorraad voor twee dagen.
<lg188> en nu heb ik niks meer
<lordievader> lg188: Heb je /etc/motd verwijderd?
<lg188> er, ja ik dacht dat het autogenerate
<lordievader> lg188: Het is een link ergens naartoe, zal even kijken.
<lordievader> lg188: Hij wijst naar /var/run/motd
<lg188> thanks
<lg188> mhm hij is nog steeds dubbel
<lordievader> lg188: Hoe roep je motd aan? Ik heb het gevoel dat je hem 2x aanroept.
<lg188> ik denk het, maar ik kan me niet herrineren dat ik er ooit aan geprutst heb buiten nu
<lg188> het is me niet opgevallen omdat ik automatisch screen starte
<lg188> herinneren*
<lordievader> lg188: Ik had geloof ik een keer hetzelfde probleem, ssh roepte hem aan maar ook pam (of iets dergelijks, details herriner ik me niet meer)
<lg188> yups ik herinner me het weer
<lg188> met x11 support toetevoegen heb ik dat veranderd
<resetknopje> weet iemand welke versie dit is ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/dvd/current
<lordievader> resetknopje: Dialy build, is hoogstwaarscijnlijk final, maargoed. Daily build dus.
<resetknopje> ik was al bang dat het niks is
<resetknopje> gezien de datum dacht ik aan een alpha versie
<lordievader> resetknopje: Ik ga er even vanuit dat die daily ook daadwerkelijk daily is...
<resetknopje> inderdaad een daily, alleen een beetje raar dat die link tussen de mirror lijst zit van de gewone downloads
<resetknopje> 12.10 pm???
<DonBurro> hoi allen,  bij de installatie van daulboot en een aanwezige partitie, is het dan nodig om een swap te maken of doet ubuntu ditzelf
<trijntje> DonBurro: wat voor aanwezige partitie?
<DonBurro> Hoi Trijntje   c :voor windows en e: om ubuntu te installeren
<trijntje> DonBurro: het makkelijkste is om in de live omgeving 'gparted' te starten, e: partitie te wissen, en dan installatie te starten
<trijntje> ubuntu ziet dan zelf de vrije ruimte en installeert daar op, inclusief swap
<DonBurro> ok, en  is het dan nog mogelijk om te hoeveelheid op e: te bepalen of wordt de gehele partitie gewist?
<trijntje> wat bedoel je? Ik dacht dat je al twee partities had
<trijntje> als je maar 1 partitie hebt kan je door te schuiven de grootte van de partities aanpassen
<inktvis75> hi all
<DonBurro> juist, maar wil niet de hele e: partitie voor ubuntu vrijgeven
<trijntje> hey inktvis75
<trijntje> ah, dan kan je 'iets anders' kiezen tijdens de installatie, en dan kan je zelf de partities indelen
<DonBurro> ok, dankje
<inktvis75> :)
<inktvis75> vraagje: voor de remote-login van 12.10 is nu een ubuntu sso account nodig, zou het ook zonder kunnen ?
<inktvis75> achtergrond info: ik werk voor een trainingscenter, en de opdracht is voor half volgend jaar alle klaslokalen ubuntu-based te hebben. Deze remote-logon functionaliteit is zeker een handige toevoeging voor ons
<inktvis75> maar de gebruikers wisselen per week, maar ook de desktops waarop ze mogelijk moeten aanloggen ..
<Guest11033> ok nick
<Guest11033> hallo allemaal
<Guest11033> ik heb nu even linux munt geinstalled
<Guest11033> is toch wat easyer als ubuntu
<Guest11033> ik had er toch flash problemen mee met ubuntu :(
<Guest11033> kon nix zien
<Guest11033> en geen 1 van jullie wist hoe te doen voor mij
<Guest11033> maar goed
<Guest11033> nu ff mint testen
<Guest11033> ben nu al 2 daagjes linux user
<Guest11033> en ja toch wel lekkers werkend hoor
<Guest11033> is ff uitzoeken
<Guest11033> maar top
<inktvis75> Guest11033:  flash wordt onder elke distributie langzaam maar zeker een probleem, alleen gebruik van chrome levert een wat langdurigere oplossing
<Guest11033> hi inktvis
<Guest11033> ja had ook google chrome geprobeerd
<inktvis75> Guest11033: overigens was je probleem wel degelijk goede op te lossen onder Ubuntu maar dat ter zijde
<Guest11033> maar ook daar werkte niet :(
<Guest11033> ok
<Guest11033> ja had paar keer gevraagd maar geen respons
<Guest11033> en ja ben beginner linux
<Guest11033> en nu heb ik mint en het werkt wel ?
<inktvis75> Guest11033: kan soms ff duren he, forum is soms ook een goed idee (note to me: vaker op forum zitten)
<Guest11033> ok
<inktvis75> Guest11033: mint heeft standaard flash geinstalleerd, ubuntu niet
<Guest11033> ja trijntje had me gister wel een goed zetje in de rug gegeven hoor
<Guest11033> maar goed zij  kan ook niet hele tijd mij bijstaan
<inktvis75> overigens vraag ik me af of mint daar goed aan doet: er is zelfs geen license agreement waar je op moet klikken
<Guest11033> ok ja had wel flash plugin gedaan
<inktvis75> vraag me af of ze daar vroeg of laat geen problemen mee krijgen
<Guest11033> en zo restricted extra pakket
<Guest11033> klopt bij mint deed die alles zelf
<Guest11033> maar goed is even wennen
<Guest11033> bevalt me wel hoor linux
<inktvis75> ja de restricted-extras
<Guest11033> ik zelf heb xp maar ja dat is nog 1 jaar ondersteund en pc is wel oudje maar werkt nog top
<Guest11033> maar jij nog tips wat ik zekers moet installen ?
<inktvis75> hangt er vanaf wat je allemaal er mee wil doen he, maar dingen als goede mediaplayer (vlc) zijn natuurlijk belangrijk ;)
<Guest11033> ja dat zekers belangrijk
<Guest11033> is dat een aparte instal voor mint ?
<inktvis75> maar zou gewoon een paar dagen er mee werken, en dan bijv. als 12.10 uit is daar ook ff mee spelen
<Guest11033> ok
<inktvis75> en wellicht nog ff met opensuse ofzo
<inktvis75> gewoon om te zoeken naar wat bij je past
<Guest11033> ja heb gister hele dag me rot gezocht voor de oplossing van die flashplayer
<Guest11033> las dat er meer last van hadden
<inktvis75> virtualbox is ook een handige
<inktvis75> met flash, zag je niks of werd het blauw ?
<trijntje> niet als het een pc is waar xp op stond :P
<Guest11033> ik zag helemaal nix
<Guest11033> kon geen filmpje kijken ook
<Guest11033> op you tube niet
<Guest11033> en andere sites ook niet
<Guest11033> maar vreemd was als je soms test deed zag die wel d eversie
<Guest11033> maar alleen het afspelen nada
<Guest11033> lol trijntje
<Guest11033> hallo by the way :)
<inktvis75> btw had je gekozen voor adobe-flash of de flash-installer ?
<Guest11033> kreeg tip van trijntje om de ubuntu restricted extra te installen
<inktvis75> ja dat moet sowieso anders heb je geen sound
<Guest11033> en hij stond wel als plugin ook aangesloten
<Guest11033> maar meerdere hadden dat problem
<inktvis75> Heb je perongeluk ati video card >
<Guest11033> las ik op google
<inktvis75> ?
<Guest11033> dt zou kunnen
<Guest11033> is een vaio sony pc
<Guest11033> staat wel nvidea gforce fx5200 op
<inktvis75> ok, dan geen ati :)
<Guest11033> 128mb ddrsdram
<Guest11033> ok
<Guest11033> is amd athlon2800+
<Guest11033> dusn jij adviseert gewoon opnieuw ubuntu te installen ?
<Guest11033> en dan ...?
<inktvis75> ik zou ff dag wachten tot 12.10 uit is
<Guest11033> ok
<inktvis75> aan de andere kant: als mint je bevalt is dat ook prima he
<Guest11033> en daar zouden die problemenverleden tijd zijn ?
<Guest11033> ja mint werkt wel lekkers
<Guest11033> als ik eerlijk bent
<inktvis75> bedoel je moet datgene nemen wat je qua interface aan staat
<Guest11033> ja dit is ook desktop
<OerHeks> over +-2 uurtjes komt 12.10 los
<Guest11033> ok heks
<inktvis75> het is echt een kwestie van smaak, ik vind de grafische interface van ubuntu (unity) veel mooier en logischer, maar mijn logica is niet noodzakelijkerwijs de jouwe :)
<Guest11033> en is die ook op cd tje te branden ?
<inktvis75> Guest11033: de kans is groot dat het ook opgelost is, en anders helpen we je er door heen
<Guest11033> ja dat is waar grafisch vond ik hem ook wat mooier
<OerHeks> nee
<Guest11033> ja heb niet de maya versie hoor
<inktvis75> Guest11033: cdrom (mits extra size cdrom), dvd of usb
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat de iso onder de 800 blijft, maar dat zal wel niet
<Guest11033> ok
<inktvis75> OerHeks: ik hoorde dat ie zou passen op 800mb cdrom
<Guest11033> ja dvd deed die eerst vreemd bij me stopte met inlezen
<OerHeks> Kubuntu iig niet
<OerHeks> 900-950
<inktvis75> OerHeks: maar aan de andere kant als ie op zo'n cdrom past krijg je natuurlijk forums vol over laptops enzo die 800mb cdrom niet aankunnen :-D
<Guest11033> lol
<Guest11033> ja krijg je dat weer
<OerHeks> gekken huis in #ubuntu en  #ubuntu-release-party
<Guest11033> :-)
<inktvis75> beta is 799mb zo te zien
<Guest11033> zal wel druk worden als xp niet meer ondersteund word en al die machines nog goed zijn komt er nog meer vragen
<inktvis75> ik installeer meestal vanaf usb stick
<OerHeks> de manual is al klaar, in het engels van 12.10 >>>> http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/12.10/en_US/screen/Getting%20Started%20with%20Ubuntu%2012.10.pdf
<Guest11033> zal ook eens stick proberen dan
<inktvis75> Guest11033: ik heb me voorgenomen vaker op irc en forum te komen om hier en daar te helpen
<Guest11033> top inktvi
<Guest11033> s
<Guest11033> supers
<Guest11033> ik zal ook 12.10 weer proberen te installen
<OerHeks> tweakers ziet er niet uit
<Guest11033> maar als de flash maar goed werkt anders ben en blijf ik bezig :-S\
<inktvis75> OerHeks: heb het ook zojuist geconstateerd
<inktvis75> OerHeks: geoptimaleerd voor tablet denk ik, maar ziet er niet uit en ogen doen pijn vanwege vele whitespace op grotere monitoren
<OerHeks> ik mocht hun cookies-beleid toch al niet ..
<inktvis75> OerHeks: tijd voor alternatieven, maar ja ... webwereld is ook flut
<JasperCoenraats> ok. Ik zoek al twee dagen naar een formule voor LibreOffice Calc. Is er iemand die daarin thuis is?
<JasperCoenraats> zie trouwens dat er ook een LO-kanaal is
<JasperCoenraats> zal eerst eens daar vragen
<inktvis75> denk dat dat het handigste is :)
<inktvis75> OerHeks: is er / komt er een NL vertaling denk je van die getting-started ? mijn pa zou dat geloof ik wel waarderen ;)
<OerHeks> Thuis in office, leuke vraag.
<inktvis75> JasperCoenraats: en anders ff op libreoffice forum
<Guest11033> ik ga ff hoppen inktvis en die progjes installen die je me adviseerde en zal laters nog even kijken van de week of ubuntu 12.10 de top is
<OerHeks> inktvis75, ja, vraag trijntje over vertalen. ik heb geen idee wanneer
<Guest11033> laterz oerheks en inktvis Cu
<JasperCoenraats> inktvis75: daar zit ik al 2 dagen
<OerHeks> have fun Guest11033
<Guest11033> trijntje ook Cu laterz
<Guest11033> tnx oerheks
<inktvis75> Ik probeer office pakketten altijd te mijden, die schijnen nl een hekel aan mij te hebben :-D
<OerHeks> nom nom nom
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<inktvis75> kubuntu eerder dan ubuntu
<OerHeks> dan zijn alle servers gesynct
<OerHeks> de source is al wel uit > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.10/release/
<OerHeks> Lubuntu is uit > http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<inktvis75> ik denk dat de sync acties langer duren dan wij willen
<OerHeks> Xubuntu is uit > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<OerHeks> hij komt er aan ..
<OerHeks> ja dat syncen kan totaal wel 3 uuren duuren ..
<inktvis75> wow
<trijntje> haha, zo zie je maar dat unity de traagste van het stel is ;)
<inktvis75> grin
<inktvis75> komt er overigens iets van een release party in NL
<OerHeks> Geen idee, misschien dat er iets op het forum staat
<inktvis75> kan er niets over vinden
<OerHeks> ik ook niet ..
<OerHeks> kubuntu i386/amd64 binnen, lekker aan het seeden
<inktvis75_> back
<OerHeks> :-)
<inktvis75_> zou kunnen overwegen mijn werkgever te vragen ruimte en pc's beschikbaar te stellen
<OerHeks> pc's niet zozeer, interneppen is belangrijk :-)
<inktvis75_> ja dat is er ook :)
<OerHeks> waar zit jij ergens, inktvis75 ?
<inktvis75> werkgever zit in gouda
<inktvis75> presentatie verzorgen lukt ook wel, das mijn vak :)
<inktvis75> zit zelf in wassenaar
<OerHeks> netjes, gunstig.
<inktvis75> ja is wel lekker centraal
<inktvis75> morgen maar eens polsen bij m'n chef
<OerHeks> Ik zou daar best bij willen helpen
<inktvis75> paar leuke onderwerpen verzinnen, iets met juju, iets met zentyal, iets met pxe+preseed bijv
<OerHeks> humble games
<inktvis75> virtualisatie
<inktvis75> genoeg te bedenken
<OerHeks> Gouda, wereldstad. Goeie kaas.
<OerHeks> de eerste pagina's verschijnen al > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-10
<inktvis75> en als er ruimte is in de agenda heb ik zo'n idee dat m'n baas het wel een goed idee vind, momenteel zijn we toch nogal bezig om wat bekendheid te krijgen in t linux wereldje
<OerHeks> Dat is perfect.
<inktvis75> over die page: ben benieuwd of in dat accounts verhaal google drive ook werkt, of dat t alleen docs is
<OerHeks> oei, goeie vraag, maar het schijnt wel een goede integratie te zijn. vraag me alleen af, hoe je je eigen progjes in die indicator krijgt ...
<inktvis75> zal da nie iets van javascript zijn ?
<OerHeks> leuk filmpje, wel erg snel > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbrOrR3wctc&feature=youtu.be
<OerHeks> via @omgubuntu
<OerHeks> zulke dingen moeten wij ook doen, omgubuntu timmert goed aan de weg
<inktvis75> omg heeft altijd van die snelle dingen met wat irritante muziek, maar omg is wel goe bezig
<inktvis75> denk da we iemand moeten hebben als nixie does linux
<inktvis75> ken je da ?
<OerHeks> ja. leuk mens
<OerHeks> zuigen mensen, zuig de torrentjes maar binnen > http://picpaste.com/pics/torrent-Nc0AkQ6z.1350570277.png
<inktvis75> denk dat dat voor beginners wat meer aanspreekt nog
<trijntje> OerHeks: geinig filmpje, toch veel nieuwe dingen in 12.10
<inktvis75> jep
<inktvis75> remote login is voor mij een hele interessante
<inktvis75> maar grote vraag is of dat ook gaat werken zonder single-sign-on
<OerHeks> ja, remote login is nieuw
<inktvis75> in de beta niet nl
<trijntje> ah, kubuntu etc zijn al uit
<inktvis75> jeps
<OerHeks> krijg net op me kop, torrents zijn uit, update servers niet :(
<OerHeks> trijntje, ubuntu als laatste ..
<inktvis75> iets anders wat ik jammer vind, amazon kun je uit of aan zetten, prima voor mij, maar wat als ik het niet aan wil zetten, maar af en toe wat bij amazon koop en dan ubuntu best iets gun ?
<trijntje> als het goed is krijg ik een mailtje als ubuntu uit is, via ubuntu announce mailinglijst
<OerHeks> inktvis75, zet dan het knopske even aan, niet die lens de-installeren
<trijntje> inktvis75: je kan een bladwijzer van de link maken
<inktvis75> ah daar moet ik zo dan eens naar zoeken trijntje
<trijntje> als het goed is staat er iets van ubuntu_affiliate oid in de url als je via de dash naar amazon gaat
<OerHeks> grinn geen unity 2D
<inktvis75> snapte dat sowieso niet van unity 2d, zag er niet uit, en als je zulke oude hw hebt, kies je toch voor x of lbuntu ?
<OerHeks> ik verwacht tussen nu en 30 minuten de release, ga even naar den winkel
<inktvis75> ttyl OerHeks
<trijntje> pff, ik was vergeten hoe het meelezen in #ubuntu-release-party je ogen smelt
<inktvis75> trijntje: maakt me nieuwsgierig, ff zien
<inktvis75> gereleased
<inktvis75> 12.10 server versie staat er
<trijntje> Nope, it's not out. -
<trijntje> zegt de bot
<inktvis75> ah alleen server versie voor arm
<inktvis75> heb geen arm
<inktvis75> :(
<inktvis75> powerpc versie nu ook
<inktvis75> desktop nu ook
<inktvis75> downloading now :)
<resetknopje> geen arm??? wel benen :p
<inktvis75> hi resetknopje :)
 * trijntje start ook maar eens n torrent
<inktvis75> torrent loopt nog niet hard, komt zo wel
<trijntje> mn ratio voor 12.04.1 is 104, niet slecht
<inktvis75> idd
<inktvis75> grappenmakers: 800.1 mb
<inktvis75> past dus net niet op 800 mb cdrom
 * trijntje heeft al 132kb binnen :P
<inktvis75> ik nu 200
<inktvis75> hehe
<inktvis75> 40kbps
<inktvis75> langzaam oplopend
<trijntje> ha, de torrents doen het nu
<inktvis75> 200 kbps
<inktvis75> 300
<inktvis75> denk in een half uurtje wel binnen
<trijntje> ja, als het eenmaal begint gaat het snel met torrents
<inktvis75> bijna 50 peers nu
<resetknopje> over 15 minuten binnen
<inktvis75> 10 min hier
<resetknopje> usb stick maar opzoeken
<OerHeks> nom nom nom
<inktvis75> wb OerHeks: download al binnen ?
<OerHeks> nee, net binnen, torrents gestart
<inktvis75> grin
<OerHeks> zoals verwacht, 17:00 +-
<resetknopje> ik krijg torren niet gestard
<resetknopje> dus ik download hem zo wel
<inktvis75> zometeen eerst maar een extra backup maken :)
<OerHeks> Heb ik al gedaan, bookmarks, folderkes met troep, documenten en mooie foto's van mij.
<OerHeks> owja, als de iso's binnen zijn ook even backuppen, dat was ik de laatste keer vergeten :-D
<inktvis75> lol
<OerHeks> nu lekker seeden, ik denk dat ik morgen pas installeer.
<inktvis75> dan morgen op t werk de pxe server updaten
<inktvis75> hopen dat de huidige preseed blijft werken
<inktvis75> waarschijnlijk niet :(
<OerHeks> ligt eraan, wat je er in hebt zitten
<inktvis75> tot nu toe is de ervaring dat het gedeelte met partitioning elke keer weer roet in het eten gooit
<inktvis75> dat je toch weer een of andere confirmatie moet geven
<inktvis75> home encryption etc.
<OerHeks> home encrypt preseeding ..
<inktvis75> ja dat je dat wel/niet wilt
<OerHeks> ow ja, dan wel
<OerHeks> echo  dan mag je nu koffiedrinken
<inktvis75> 5min nog
<OerHeks> half uurke > http://picpaste.com/pics/torrent-uDAbkjXR.1350572637.png
<OerHeks> past op ene 800 mb cd gelukkig
 * OerHeks heeft geen 700 mb cd+r meer
<inktvis75> dacht eerst 801mb te zien, maar blijkt mee te vallen idd
<OerHeks> Mark, remove wubi please!
<inktvis75> idd
<inktvis75> 1min nog
<OerHeks> hier 3 en 14
<inktvis75> binnen
<inktvis75> dan zal ik maar eens in gang gaan schieten :)
<inktvis75> tot later
<OerHeks> ze staan nu ook op cdimage, maar je word gekikt als je dat zegt in #ubuntu-release-party >> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<OerHeks> laters
<resetknopje> crash
<OerHeks> grinn lordievader
<resetknopje> usb stick bijna klaar en dan uitproberen
 * lordievader wacht op de upgrade...
<OerHeks> ik upgrade morgen pas
<lordievader> Ik doe de upgrade ook eers op een machine die niet echt nodig is... om te kijken of 12.10 een beetje werkt.
<OerHeks> Ik ben benieuwd, maar verwacht toch dat ik weer keer naar Kubuntu
<Resetknopje> Upgrade begonen
<DonBurro> Hello,  na installatie ubuntu dualboot start ubuntu niet en als via gparted kijk lijkt het alsof ubuntu zich buiten het swap gedeelte 2 keer heeft geinstaleerd
<Resetknopje> goeden avond
<lordievader> Hey Resetknopje, hoe gaat het ermee?
<Resetknopje> goed druk bezig met installeren.
<Resetknopje> hoe gaat het hier?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, wacht nog tot de do-release-upgrade door heeft dat 12.04 niet meer de nieuwste is.
<Resetknopje> eventjes een update reboot gehad
<HollandCraft> Hallo
<HollandCraft> is er iemand met een beetje verstand over chmodden ?
<HollandCraft> Is er iemand met een beetje versatnd over chmodde n?
<HollandCraft> verstand over chmodden
<HollandCraft> ?
<FOAD> Wat wil je weten?
<HollandCraft> Ik moet een mapje
<HollandCraft> Recursive
<HollandCraft> Chmodden
<HollandCraft> naar 775
<HollandCraft> Hoe /
<HollandCraft> ?
<HollandCraft> Dat mapje: "/home/minecraft/multicraft/servers/server1"
<FOAD> Met chmod -R?
<HollandCraft> Wat moet ik precies invoeren?
<HollandCraft> chmod -R 775 /home/minecraft/multicraft/servers/server1
<HollandCraft> ?
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Graag niet zo flooden...
<HollandCraft> Sorry, zal in hele zinnen praten :P
<FOAD> Ja.
<Cugel> Maar: ja. -R is je optie.
<Cugel> In het vervolg kan iets als 'man chmod' je redelijk op weg helpen.
<OerHeks> waarom draai je een service vanuit je /home ? gooi zoiets in /var/www/ of desnoods netjes in /opt/
<HollandCraft> Het staat er standaard in
<HollandCraft> Kan ik niets aan doen.
<OerHeks> Ow oke, dat wist ik niet.
<HollandCraft> in de /var/www/ staat het controle paneel
<lordievader> HollandCraft: Wat weerhoud je ervan om /home/minecraft te verhuizen naar iets anders?
<HollandCraft> Niets
<HollandCraft> maar waarom zou ik?
<lordievader> Goeie vraag.. OerHeks?
<OerHeks> Ik zou geen service vanuit me home draaien ( afgezien van dit java-gedoe)
<lordievader> OerHeks: Maar waarom niet?
<OerHeks> Geleerd dat je dit vanuit die makkelijke map moet doen, en opt is soms ook netjes omdat dit ook een vrije map is voor applicaties
<OerHeks> iets met rechten , en chownen naar je user account zit ik ook over na te denken...
<HollandCraft> Toch bedankt :)
<HollandCraft> Ik ben weer weg
<FOAD> Minecraft ze.
<DonBurro> help, Hello,  na installatie ubuntu dualboot start ubuntu niet en als via gparted kijk lijkt het alsof ubuntu zich buiten het swap gedeelte 2 keer heeft geinstaleerd
<OerHeks> dual boot is toch 2x installeren ? of heb je er windows naast ?
<DonBurro> hoi, ja in combi met windows
<OerHeks> dus windows en 2x ubuntu
<OerHeks> dan moet je grub aanpassen en updaten
<OerHeks> os-prober en update-grub
<DonBurro> ja windows en tijdens installatie is er 2 maal ubuntu opgekomen
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2 of deze uitgebreidere https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> tijd geleden dat ik dat met live-cd gedaan heb
<OerHeks> lang stukje maar is te doen >>> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2/Grub2Herstel#Herstel_Grub_2_met_een_LiveCD
<DonBurro> ok, thanks zal me eerst hiermee vermaken
<OerHeks> wat was je eigenlijke doel ? 1x ubuntu en 1x windows ?
<OerHeks> Leuk om te zien wie er download > http://picpaste.com/pics/leechfromme.1350595773.png
<trijntje> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/vertalingen/nederlandstalige-images-voor-12-10-beschikbaar!/
<OerHeks> wauw
<OerHeks> oke dan trijntje
<OerHeks> 12.04 houden?
<trijntje> nog net dezelfde dag ;)
<trijntje> ja, ik geloof dat ze beide nog op de site blijven staan
<trijntje> OerHeks: leuk plaatje trouwens, zoveel verschillende landen
<trijntje> OerHeks: volgens mij zie ik je downloaden, bedankt!
<OerHeks> jups, ik hou de lts ook
<trijntje> cool, bedankt
<trijntje> ik ben er alweer vandoor, trusten alvast OerHeks
<OerHeks> doeg trijntje :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-19
<xatr0z> wow wat is 12.10 vetjes zeg
<inktvis75> hi all :)
<inktvis75> OerHeks: ergens aanwezig ?
<lordievader> inktvis75: Volgens mij is Oerheks lekker aan het idlen.
<inktvis75> lijkt er op he
<inktvis75> iemand anders aanwezig van ubuntu-nl ?
<lordievader> inktvis75: Heb je een probleem?
<lordievader> inktvis75: Anders verwijs ik je door naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, voor de offtopic gesprekken.
<inktvis75> nee gaat over het organiseren vaan een release party
<inktvis75> is dat offtopic, of hoort dat hier thuis ?
<lordievader> inktvis75: Ik neig naar offtopic, maargoed ben geen staff hier, dus het is maar een mening.
<inktvis75> :)
<inktvis75> heeej khildin !
<khildin> hey inky... ;)
<khildin> alles goed?
<inktvis75> jeps :)
<inktvis75> ff private khildin ?
<khildin> heb je na de summit nog wat van zentyal gehoord?
<khildin> cool
<OerHeks> Hoi inktvis75
<inktvis75> Hej OerHeks jou zocht ik :)
<OerHeks> mooi, je zit ook al in mwanzo, de juiste plek denk ik om verder te praaten
<Wobbo> Hoe kan ik zien of een Ubuntu (een van 8.10, 10.10 en een van 11.04) de hardware ethernet 1000 aanbied?
<inktvis75> Wobbo:  alle distros bieden gegarandeerd e1000 aan
<inktvis75> dat is zo ongeveer de meest standaard netwerkkaart die je kunt bedenken
<OerHeks> installeer ethtool >> ethtool eth0 | grep -i speed
<inktvis75> ah je bedoeld de snelheid, niet het type ?
<Wobbo> Cannot get wake-on-lan settings: Operation not permitted
<Wobbo> Cannot get link status: Operation not permitted
<Wobbo> 	Speed: Unknown!
<Wobbo> Ik heb nu geen router of switch. Ik wil weten of het voor het bedrijf wel nuttig is om een switch te komen die 1000 aanbied.
<OerHeks> ja zeler
<OerHeks> zeker*
<Wobbo> Als de server/computer/laptop toch maar 100 aanbied hoef ik niet zo een switch.
<OerHeks> Er zijn steeds meer pc's met gigabit, en een switch kan 100 en 1000 aan elkaar knopen zonder het hele netwerk te vertragen.
<OerHeks> het eindstation ( server) zal dan wel 1000 moeten zijn, anders heb je geen profijt
<Wobbo> Het is niet een echte server.
<Wobbo> hij kan wel 64b
<inktvis75> cat /sys/class/net/eth0/speed
<inktvis75> geeft in ieder geval de current state aan
<OerHeks> :-)
<Wobbo> cool
<Wobbo> 4294967295
<Wobbo> delen door 8
<Wobbo> lol?
<OerHeks> ik krijg gewoon 1000 te zien
<inktvis75> i k ook
<Wobbo> dan is die van mij veeeeeel sneller! =D
<Wobbo> maar dit werkt niet op 10.04 en 8.10?
<OerHeks> .. waarom vraag je je af op 8.10 ?
<inktvis75> denk niet op 8.04 -> sysfs was er toen nog niet
<inktvis75> maar je speed weergave is wel heel gek
<Wobbo> maar "cat /sys/class/net/eth0/speed" is de snelheid mits er verbonden is.
<Wobbo> 4294967295 = 0
<Wobbo> nu ik verbonden ben zegt ie 100
<OerHeks> ah zonder kabel geeft hij dat grote getal
<Wobbo> een met 11.04 werkt "cat /sys/class/net/eth0/speed" niet
<inktvis75> ja het gaat sowieso om current speed
<inktvis75> die 11.04 was sowieso wat merkwaardige release
<inktvis75> clonezilla wil niet meewerken met imagen van quantal
<OerHeks> wat voor image ? ik lees nogal wat lvm probleempjes
<inktvis75> ja ik vrees ook voor een lvm probleem
<inktvis75> resizefs gaat bij restore ook de mist in
<OerHeks> met welke error, 141 ?https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/partman-lvm/+bugs?advanced=1
<inktvis75> nee error -1
<inktvis75> lijkt er op dat ik clonezilla werkend heb
<inktvis75> nog ff duimen
<inktvis75> -k1 meegeven als parameter bij de restore
<inktvis75> clonezilla + oem install quantal werkt :)
<inktvis75> ikke naar huis
<OerHeks> hmm Tualatrix Chou stopt met Ubuntu-Tweak
<exalt> Hey, wanneer ik een programma met root rechten draai ziet de interface er anders uit, kan dit aangepast worden ?
<charlvn> exalt: in principe wel, maar welke programma heb jij het over?
<Maikel> wellicht is dat beter he
<Maikel> houd je scherp
<Maikel> zeker voor de sudo'ers onder ons
<charlvn> dat ook :P
<exalt> charlvn, mijn eigen programma die bedoelt is voor het forensisch imagen van block devices!
<charlvn> hoe ziet 'ie er dan anders uit?
<charlvn> iets met je gui library?
<Maikel> nogal abstract
<exalt> charlvn, het ziet eruit dat het net een ander thema heeft ( alsin wanneer het als niet root gedraaid wordt ) ik maak wel ff een paar screenies
<charlvn> oh ja dat komt wel vaker voor
<Maikel> dat doen ze opzetteljik
<Maikel> en met gui's is dat nogal handig
<Maikel> want je ziet niet met welke user perm's je bezig bent
<Maikel> mijn ps1 in de cli is de $ met root ook rood
<Maikel> en groen voor de default user
<exalt> root: http://i.snag.gy/dn8sO.jpg NON-root: http://i.snag.gy/dd7fc.jpg
<exalt> Maikel, root gui lijkt echt nog van uit het jaar 0
<charlvn> ja het is zeker je thema
<charlvn> misschien moet je wel de thema van de root user aanpassen
<exalt> charlvn, kan ik inloggen als root ? :P
<charlvn> hoe je precies dat moet doen weet ik ook niet, heb ik nooit probeerd, zonder om als de root user gewoon in te loggen in je desktop
<exalt> grafisch dat is
<Maikel> niet zo moeilijk
<charlvn> hmmmm, heb ik nog nooit onder ubuntu probeerd, je kan het wel gewoonweg doen maar het hangt af van je desktop manager
<Maikel> nou ja met die nieuwe gdm wel
<Maikel> /etc/gdm/conf nog iets
<Maikel> en dan moet je ff in de manpages opzoeken: allow root login
<charlvn> ah ja dat was het
<OerHeks> zoiets toch ? http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/18/theme-applications-running-as-root-in-ubuntu/
<Maikel> en dat voor iemand die geen gnome gebruikt :)
<exalt> /etc/gdm/ ? dat heb ik nieteens
<charlvn> http://kav.in/root-login-with-kdm-gdm-login-managers-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Maikel> cd /etc/gdm3
<Maikel> we zitten op versie drie op debian iig
<exalt> Maikel, /etc/gdmX bestaat niet /etc/gdb wel
<charlvn> ik denk OerHeks heeft misschien wel de oplossing, dat is veel netter/makkelijker
<Maikel> uhuh
<Maikel> je kan ook gdm killen en dan een xinit doen op de cli in een tty?
<charlvn> oh ja, goeie
<Maikel> sorry als die zin nogal cryptisch klnkt :)
 * Maikel wilt niet arrogant overkmen
<charlvn> :D
<Maikel> wat een zin
<charlvn> skewling the noobs ;)
<Maikel> het is gewoon hoe noem je dat?
<Maikel> vakblindheid?
<charlvn> ja zo iets
<Maikel> als iemand het doet zeg je maar: ff normaal
<Maikel> incl. ik
<Guest91> Why is Ubuntu upgrade 12.04 to 12.1 so very slow.
<OerHeks> upgrade kan uren duren, afhankelijk van de software die erop staat
<CasW> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-12-04-to-ubuntu-12-10
<CasW> Gewoon, in het algemeen, wel even handig ;) Wel in het Engels
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-20
<Willem> goede morgen mensen.
<Willem> ik zit met een probleempje........
<Willem> Ik heb een afstandsbediening gekocht (logitech harmony one) maar krijg deze op geen mogelijkheid aan de praat in ubuntu!
<Willem> iemand misschien een tip?
<Jeeves_> Willem: Ja, via Windows configureren
<Whoopsie> goededag
<Willem> Jeeves.... Dat is het probleem nou juist!
<Jeeves_> Willem: I know :)
<Willem> ik heb 3 laptops en 2 pc's.... maar geen windows;)
<Willem> er zijn wel mogelijkheden via een website met ezhex etc.
<Willem> dat werkt prima voor veel mensen echter niet met de harmony one!
<Willem> maar niemand een andere tip?
<Willem> viel even uit! Maar niemand die me hier kan helpen?
<Jeeves_> Willem: D'r was toch wel wat voor die Harmony's op ubuntu?
<Jeeves_> een of andere cli-tooltje
<Willem> Nou ik heb veel geprobeerd en dat ondersteund veel types van de harmony zoals de 600 700 etc etc, Maar de one herkent hij gewoon simpelweg niet!
<Jeeves_> Dan kan ik alleen maar zeggen 'Use the source, Luke'
<Willem> Haha tja daar gaan we niet veel verder mee komen.... En ik weiger om met te beroepen op windows!
<Willem> juist... Nieman dus?
<Whoopsie> is het handig om ubuntu 12.04 te upgrade naar 12.10 op dit moment
<StefandeVries> Whoopsie: nee, ik zou een maandje wachten.
<StefandeVries> Dat zijn de grootste resterende bugs eruit.
<Whoopsie> heb net gekeken
<Whoopsie> het lukt niet eens om te upgrade dus
<Whoopsie> idd ik w8 even
<trijntje> Whoopsie: als je 12.04 geinstalleerd hebt krijg je geen melding om naar 12.10 te upgraden, want 12.04 is een LTS
<trijntje> je moet dan naar updatebeheer -> instellingen, en dan 'upgrades naar elke nieuwe versie' oid instellen
<Whoopsie> ik krijg wel een melding omdat ik het op alle nieuwe versie heb gezet
<Whoopsie> inplaats van lts
<sn7> hoi
<sn7> saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sn7> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!
<sn7> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!11111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111
<sn7> 11111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!!!11.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<sn7> .........................................................11223344556677889900...........................................................................................................................................................................................................
<Luckiboy> sn7, wat moet dit voorstellen
<Luckiboy> ?
<Luckiboy> Ik kan je verzekeren dat als je zo blijft doorgaan je een kick krijgt, dus je bent gewaarschuwd
<sarawara> Het is niet gelukt, mijn wifi op univ, merkwaardig want hier doet ie het nog altijd prima (en ook de laptop van mijn dochter (ook met 12.04)heeft geen wifi problemen op univ)
<OerHeks> sarawara, welke encryptie heb je thuis?  WEP ?
<sarawara> niemand?
<OerHeks> .. ik stelde een uur gelee een vraagje ..
<sarawara> dat heb ik niet gezien
<sarawara> sorry, is er een manier om je vraag te zien? (of is dat met die 265 seconden dat het dan wegvalt?)
<OerHeks> sarawara, welke encryptie heb je thuis?  WEP ?
<sarawara> ik weet niet wat een encryptie is
<OerHeks> = netwerk beveiliging
<sarawara> kan ik dat ergens vinden?
<sarawara> ah, ik heb iets denk ik
<OerHeks> Dat word gedaan in je router, zal vast wel staan bij je wifi setup
<sarawara> ik heb bij network connections iets gevonden, dat heet WPA en WPA2 personal
<OerHeks> oke, dat zijn ook 2 verschillende encrypties. wpa is ouder dan wpa2.
<OerHeks> als je thuis wpa gebruikt, en op universiteit wpa2, dan zulje wpa-supplicant moeten installeren, denk ik.
<sarawara> volgens mij staat dat er automatisch, want ik heb zoiets zelf nooit ingevoerd
<sarawara> maar dat staat expliciet bij een vlimmetje connectie van deze verbinding, als je wil maak ik een printscreentje
<sarawara> is er dan ook zoiets als paste voor prenten? want ik zie kan bij die paste.ubuntu precies alleen maar tekst kwijt
<OerHeks> picpaste.com
<OerHeks> of  http://imagebin.org/?page=add is handiger
<sarawara> http://picpaste.com/vnHajiCd.png
<sarawara> tja, 't is gebeurd
<sarawara> geplakt bedoel ik
<sarawara> ow, je bent er niet meer
<sarawara> ik begrijp dat met die 265 seconden niet zo goed, laatst zei iemand me, je moet je x-chat open laten en niet weggaan, je kan dan nog altijd verder werken, want het is frustrerend als iemand een vraag stelt en dan zomaar weggaat, maar met die 265 sec val je toch automatisch weg?
<sarawara> hoe kan je dan intussen verder werken? er moet iets zijn dat ik niet begrepen heb?
<erkan^> een computer van oerheks is aan het upgraden, sarawara
<sarawara> nee, ik bedoelde dat niet, ik dacht wel dat oerheks iets aan het doen was, maar daarstraks stelde ze me een vraag en die had ik niet gezien, ik kan er ook niet naar terugscrollen, maar wel naar mijn eigen eerste zin
<sarawara> ik heb nu in elk geval het icoontje ook laten bewegen
<sarawara> maar dat helpt nog niet om zelf met iets anders bezig te zijn, hoe kan ik nu niet gedeconnecteerd worden als ik met een ander programma bezig ben?
<commandoline> sarawara: IRC clients verbreken de verbinding niet uit zichzelf, in principe.
<sarawara> hoe komt het dan dat ik tussen mijn vraag en die van Oerheks ergens een 'timeout' met die seconden of zo zie staan, en dat ik haar vraag niet heb kunnen lezen?
<sarawara> (ik kan niet meer terug want blijkbaar kan ik niet meer terugscrollen, maar daarnet kon ik, nog vanaf mijn begin lezen (ik vind niet goed waar ik dat kan veranderen, ik zoek nog verder, die scroll op 2000 lijnen zetten heeft niet geholpen, ik ben een kluns!!)
<sarawara> ok ik probeer nog eens 265 seconden niets en dan zie ik of dat weer zo is en dan kan ik het beter beschrijven
<commandoline> OerHeks ging offline omdat zijn computer aan het herstarten was. Dan heeft de irc-client geen tijd om netjes af te sluiten en wordt de verbinding direct gesloten. Dat detecteert de server na zo'n 200 seconden: een timeout
<commandoline> sarawara: ^
<OerHeks> upgrade was bezig, en gelukt
<OerHeks> sjorrie
<OerHeks> je gebruikt al wpa2, lees ik terug
<sarawara> geen probleem, ik was eigenlijk effe 265 seconden aan 't wachten om te begrijpen wat er dan gebeurt want ik had de indruk dat ik dan ineens 'weg' ben
<sarawara> ik ga dat nu dus nog eens doen, ben er weer om 6:08
<sarawara> ik weet niet of ik nu vragen of zinnen mis tussen 6:03 en 6:08 maar ik krijg niet meer dat bericht van daarstraks
<sarawara> ah ja Oerheks, het is weer oktober voor de echte linuxbeestjes :)
<sarawara> (jullie zijn de echte linuxbeestjes, ik neem gewoon een soort linuxtrein of zo)
<sarawara> sorry commandoline maar ik heb het niet over Oerheks, ik had het over mijn eigen verbinding (en ik had niets afgesloten, toch kreeg ik ook een bericht van een timeoout en iets van +1 maar ik kan het niet meer lezen en vier minuten is blijkbaar niet lang genoeg)
<sarawara> ik ken niet zoveel van irc, en ik kan mij ook niet herinneren dat ik dat eerder zo had, normaal kan men toch op andere programma's werken zonder eraf gegooid te worden dacht ik?
<CoolePascal> lo
<Resetknopje> lo
<commandoline> sarawara: ja, er is geen enkele reden waarom de verbinding verbroken wordt zolang het programma op de achtergrond blijft draaien.
<sarawara> tja, dan weet ik niet wat er gebeurde
<sarawara> ik weet dus niet wat ik met mijn wifi probleem op de univ moet doen, ik heb daar ook geen ethernet kabel die ik er effe kan insteken :)
<sarawara> ik zou wel naast een werkende computer kunnen gaan zitten maar de kans dat er iemand hier tijd en zin heeft juist op het moment dat ik pauze heb is redelijk klein
<OerHeks> vreemd, dat uw dochter wel connectie kan maken .. wat is daar anders?
<sarawara> geen idee, ik ben gewoon met haar computer gegaan en het ging vanzelf
<sarawara> terwijl mijn computer altijd bijna 5 lange minuten doet over het opstarten en terwijl iets over 'netwerk' vernoemt
<sarawara> ze heeft dezelfde versie (wel een andere laptop, mijn is een jaartje of 2 ouder, alletwee dells)
<OerHeks> Ik zie aan je inlog dat je geen IPv6 gebruikt, dus dat zal het ook niet zijn
<sarawara> en hier werkt het vanzelf (sinds laatse keer dat je me hielp want daarvoor ook niet), misschien moet ik wat je toen zei ook daar eens doen? maar ik weet niet meer wat dat was (vandaar dat ik naar die 'history' van deze chat aan het zoeken was, dan kan ik die oplossing bijhouden)
<sarawara> oplossingen (in 't algemeen bedoelde ik)
<OerHeks> oei, welke datum was dat? deze logs staan online
<sarawara> woensdag denk ik
<sarawara> waar staan die dan?, ik wil gerust wel wat zoeken
<OerHeks> ik vind in mijn eigen logs op 16-10-2012 een vraag over wireless
<OerHeks> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/16/%23ubuntu-nl.html
<sarawara> ok, ik probeer dat dan eens , je deed mij 'rfkill unblock all' doen en toen werkte het, misschien lukt dat daar ook
<OerHeks> dit was alleen met installatie van de driver..
<OerHeks> als je wel je netwerk manager in kan gaan, en wireless is niet grijs, dan zou je wel wifi verbinding moeten kunnen maken
<sarawara> maar dat is niet zo, het icoon is weg, wireless lijkt daar net zo dood als het hier was (geen knopje waar ik on/off kan doen) maar ik kan die log ginder nog eens bekijken en alles wat we toen deden overlopen, als het dan nog altijd niet lukt dan kom ik het volgende week nog wel eens vragen
<sarawara> ben je tevreden over je 12.10 ?
<OerHeks> oke :-)
<OerHeks> ja hoor, tot nu toe werkt alles.
<OerHeks> zelfs paketten die ik zelf heb gedaan, dropbox, wuala, skype etc
<sarawara> en ziet het er anders uit of lijkt het erg op 12.04 ?
<OerHeks> Ik draai Kubuntu
<sarawara> ah, ken ik niet, is dat heel anders dan ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Ja, het uiterlijk ziet er meer als windows uit, en de eigen KDE programmaś vind ik vaak beter.
<OerHeks> men zegt, dat Mac users sneller met Ubuntu/gnome/unity overweg kunnen, en windows gebruikers met Kubuntu
<sarawara> ik ben geen van beide, heb met windows nooit overweg gekunnen en mac alleen maar elders gebruikt (zo heb ik eens op een school gewerkt waar macs waren)
<sarawara> ik kan met die 'user friendly'-dingen niet overweg
<sarawara> windows vraagt constant wat je wil, wil je dit ,wil je dat, ik word daar bloednerveus van
<OerHeks> jups, zeker met al die malware tegenwoordig
<sarawara> zozo, ik ga eens wat studeren (ik ga naar univ, zit nu terug op de banken, het zitten vind ik er wel moeilijk aan, begrijp niet hoe al die jonge mensen dan nog de lift willen nemen terwijl ze al de hele dag moeten zitten, ik vlieg die trappen op!)
<OerHeks> Jij rookt niet :-D
<sarawara> niet meer nee, ben ik blij!!
<OerHeks> ren en studeer ze
<sarawara> :D ga ik doen ! en veel octoberKubuntu plezier !
<OerHeks> thnx
<jasper_> hoi
<OerHeks> hallo jasper_
<smileE17> doei! :)
<GNUbuntu> Hallo Allemaal
<OerHeks> hall GNU
<sarawara> toevallig geen die-hard prolog mensen hier vanavond ? (ik kan maar proberen he , de prolog-chats zijn zo stil als een woestijn, ik wist niet dat programmeurs op zaterdagavond gingen dansen :) )
<OerHeks> Ik ook
<sarawara> ga jij ook dansen of ben je ook zo stil als een woestijn (of had je het niet tegen mij?)
<OerHeks> Ik ben een muurbloempje.
<sarawara> mooi ... http://www.op-reis.com/albums/brugge/fotos/brugge-muurbloem.jpg
<sarawara> hm, nu word ik door de computer als 'creep' bestempeld, ai, dit loopt niet goed :D
<sarawara> ok ik geef het op voor vandaag
<OerHeks> Ga je dansen nu ?
<OerHeks> ow tl
<TopGear> Iemand die hier goed is met chmod?
<OerHeks> Wat wil je doen ?
<TopGear> Erhm, kan iemand even helpen? Tijdens het partitioneren crashte Gparted waardoor nu mijn Ubuntu installatie kapot is :( Ik heb bijna alles terug via Testdisk, behalve mijn docs. Ik moet alle files afzonderlijk goed zetten met chmod 775 filename. Kan dat niet sneller?
<TopGear> Ik moet anders een paar honderd files...
<OerHeks> ja, met de -R optie (hoofdletter) betekent recursief, alle mappen onder die map gaan ook mee
<TopGear> Ook losse files?
<OerHeks> ja, ik dacht dat je dan als filename een . moet gebruiken ? ( zeg ik dit goed? )
<TopGear> OER! Je bent een held. Op naar offtopic.
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> gut .. ik draaide 12.04 en nu 12.10 zonder Nvidia binairy blob
 * OerHeks heeft niks gemerkt met 3D en Games
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-21
<dick> hej
<Pmaster> Hallo
<StefandeVries> o/
<Pmaster> Kan iemand me vertellen welke Linux versies er allemaal zijn en welke tot de populairste behoren? Ik zelf heb nu een Ubuntu VM draaien en heb ooit een OpenSuse gedraaid. En als ik het goed herinner ook nog een Fedora versie. Mijn Linux kennis is dan ook erg laag.
<StefandeVries> Andere populaire distributies zijn ook nog Arch en Debian.
<Pmaster> En is dit dit ook gewoon grafisch of meer command line gericht?
<lunarski> Kijk eens op http://distrowatch.com/: daar vind je een ranking en uitleg per distro.
<lunarski> Linux mint (gebaseerd op Ubuntu) is de populairste
<Pmaster> Wow. Zijn er zo veel? als dat in het uitschuiflijstje staan?
<Maikel> mooi he
<Pmaster> Linux Mint de populairste?
<lunarski> Op dit moment blijkbaar wel
<OerHeks> onbetrouwbare cijfers van distrowatch, daar gelden alleen hun klikjes
<Pmaster> Maar wat zijn nou de voordelen/nadelen van Linxu tbv Windows?
<OerHeks> nadeel: je houd geld over.
<lunarski> :)
<Pmaster> (Microsoft ook gratis te downloaden, toch :) )
<Pmaster> Windows*
<Maikel> uhhh ja
<Maikel> maar dan help je niet echt mee met de filosfie
<OerHeks> dat valt onder piracy, stelen
<Pmaster> Ok, maar behalve dat het gratis is..
<Pmaster> ( Ik kan het ook downloaden via mijn school ) Dreamspark, dan heb ik er gewoon recht op en dus geen piracy
<Maikel> prima dat je het steelt hoor
<OerHeks> .. zo kan je alles recht lullen
<OerHeks> succes ermee
<Pmaster> Nee, maar zo is het haha. Ik bedoel er verder niets verkeerds mee. Ik bedoel, ik vraag het me af buiten de kosten wat de voor/nadelen zijn.
<Pmaster> Heeft het prestatie voordelen of compatible?
<lunarski> misschien nog een voordeel: veel hardware wordt out-of-the box ondersteund
<lunarski> wel oppassen met heel nieuwe hardware
<Pmaster> Ok. Kijk dat bedoel ik..
<Pmaster> Dankje
<lunarski> linux draait over het algemeen ook vlotter op oude systemen
<Pmaster> Maar draaien jullie een linux-variant primair of ?
<StefandeVries> Voordeel: de gebruikers zijn aardiger.
<StefandeVries> Ja, ikzelf gebruik Kubuntu, Ubuntu en Debian.
<Pmaster> Ja dat heb ik inderdaad zelf ook gemerkt. Op een oude Dell Latitude D600 ( geloof ik ) draaide hij echt vlot
<lunarski> ik heb Ubuntu 1
<Pmaster> En welke raad je het meest aan? Voor mij als Linux-leek
<lunarski> Ubuntu 12.04
<StefandeVries> Voor oude pc's Xubuntu.
<StefandeVries> 12.04, voorlopig.
<Pmaster> Ik heb nu nl Ubuntu 12.04 draaien, maar ben er erg onbekend mee.
<lunarski> Ik zou de gewone Ubuntu 12.04 installeren of xubuntu inderdaad
<lunarski> je moet je weg er een beetje in zoeken
<lunarski> geef het een tijdje, als je er eenmaal mee wegbent, wil je niks anders meer
<Pmaster> En gebruiken jullie deze Ubuntu om een bepaalde reden? Bepaalde apps bijv?
<lunarski> zo was het bij mij ;)
<Pmaster> Liever dfan bijv. Windows 7?
<StefandeVries> Ik gebruik het omdat ik het fijner vind.
<StefandeVries> Windows 7 heb ik nooit gebruikt voor dagelijks gebruik.
<StefandeVries> Zelfs Windows Vista niet echt meer.
<Pmaster> Ok. Duidelijk. Maar werken jullie toevallig in de ICT? Want daar wordt dan wel weer vooral Windows gebruikt?
<StefandeVries> Ik werk nog niet in de ICT.
<StefandeVries> Het gebruik van Windows is daar niet zo vanzelfsprekend als je zou denken.
<Pmaster> Wat bedoel je
<Pmaster> Ik werk in de ICT, maar ik zie daar niets van Linux
<StefandeVries> Welke richting van ICT?
<StefandeVries> 'De' ICT is nogal breed.
<Pmaster> Ja klopt, sorry. Ik werk als Servicedeskmedewerker/Systeembeheerder.
<StefandeVries> Die richting is inderdaad vooral WIndows-gericht.
<StefandeVries> Hoe meer low-level je komt, hoe meer UNIX om de hoek komt kijken.
<Pmaster> Ok. Misschien meer als applicatiebeheerder wel?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Pmaster> Ok. Heb je wat tips voor me voor het gebruik van 12.04?
<StefandeVries> Verwacht op een andere manier te gaan werken dan je nu doet.
<StefandeVries> En sta er voor open.
<StefandeVries> Voor de rest: click away en heb plezier.
<Pmaster> Ja, thanks. En werk jij ook veel met command-line of is het wel dat je het grafisch gebruikt? Want ik lees zo links en rechts dat als je bijvoorbeeld een app wilt installeren je het op twee manieren kunt doen etc
<StefandeVries> Klopt, ik gebruik voor vaak terugkerende taken alleen de terminal.
<StefandeVries> Updaten, installeren.
<StefandeVries> IRC'en. :P
<Pmaster> Haha. En updaten doe je bijvoorbeeld...?
<StefandeVries> De geïnstalleerde programma's bijvoorbeeld: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pmaster> met sudo apt-get update gaat hij zoeken naar updates bijv? Of zit ik verkeerd
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Pmaster> Is er voor dit bijvoorbeeld ook een website oid waar ik de meest voorkomende commands kan vinden?
<StefandeVries> En met sudo apt-get upgrade werkt-ie ze zowaar bij.
<StefandeVries> Ja, die is er.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga even zoeken.
<Pmaster> Dankje super!
<StefandeVries> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<Pmaster> Tof! De commands zijn op iedere distributie van Linux te gebruiken? Dus bijvoorbeel sudo apt-get update werkt op ubuntu, debian etc?
<Pmaster> (heel even eten)
<StefandeVries> Pmaster: dat specifieke commando komt van origine va Debian, dus ja.
<OerHeks> lees de verse ubuntu-manual, die is er ook al voor 12.10 > http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/12.10/en_US/screen/Getting%20Started%20with%20Ubuntu%2012.10.pdf
<StefandeVries> De meeste commando's werken overal ongeveer hetzelfde.
<Pmaster> Bedankt
<StefandeVries> :)
<Pmaster> Midnight commander is ideaal
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad. :)
<Dirk> avond
<smileE17> bye :)
<lordievader> Goede avond
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-14
<lordzett> lo
<ThisisCath> Hoi, kan ik iets vragen?
<lordievader> ThisisCath: Tuurlijk mag dat ;)
<ThisisCath> Dank
<ThisisCath> Het zit zo: ik wil van een pdf een html bestand maken
<ThisisCath> en  dat lukt wel met pdftohtml
<ThisisCath> Maar die maakt van 1 bestand verschillende pagina's
<ThisisCath> en de plaatjes doet die ook apart
<ThisisCath> Hoe lijm ik dat dan weer in elkaar zodat ik het op website kan zetten??
<ThisisCath> Ik hoop dat ik het goed uitleg..
<lordievader> ThisisCath: Ik ken het hele pdftohtml niet, maar ik zie in de manpage staan dat hij de output ook naar stdout kan gooien, die kun je vervolgens redirecten naar 1 file. Wellicht dat het werkt ;)
<ThisisCath> ik snap dat niet lorddievader - sorry, ben niet heul technisch..
<ThisisCath> ik doe dus nu in de terminal pdftohtml -c input.pdf output.html
<lordievader> ThisisCath: ThisisCath Als je het programma de flag "--stdout" mee geeft zal deze de output niet in verschillende files stoppen maar het naar de terminal sturen.
<ThisisCath> moet ik daar dan stdout achter zetten of zo?
<lordievader> Err "-stdout"*
<ThisisCath> het naar de terminal sturen??
<ThisisCath> my god.. en wat doe ik dan?
<lordievader> Dus iets in de trant van: pdftohtml -stdout "file".pdf > "file".html
<ThisisCath> ja ok en dan maakt hij er 1 bestand van en dat slaat ie dan op in mijn map??
<lordievader> ThisisCath: Zoals het er nu staat slaat hij het in de "current working directory" op.
<ThisisCath> ok, nou ik dat het doen en dan zien we wel
<ThisisCath> dank eerst :)
<lordievader> ThisisCath: Ik betwijfel of het werkt ;)
<ThisisCath> ow
<ThisisCath> maar het kan ook geen kwaad wel?
<lordievader> ThisisCath: Nee.
<ThisisCath> hmm
<ThisisCath> zelfde zooi geloof ik
<ThisisCath> hij heeft wel een aparte index file gemaakt
<ThisisCath> Maar hoe krijg ik dat nu als 1 file zeg maar op mijn website.. ?
<lordievader> ThisisCath: Goeie vraag, zoals ik al zei, ik ken pdtohtml niet.
<ThisisCath> ah, ik heb een idee.. even wat proberen.
<ThisisCath> jammer, lukt nog niet; bedankt in ieder geval @lordievader
<lordievader> ThisisCath: Geen probleem.
<ijss> Goedenavond graag hulpvoor het volgende
<ringo32> hi
<ijss> Ik heb een printer HP Deskjet 3070 die ik niet draadloos kan laten werken tot nu toe.
<ijss> Wie helpt, ik weet niet hoe ik moet beginnen.
<OerHeks> Er is een engelse manual > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<ijss> Goedenavond
<Fermata> Avond.
<ijss> Ik zag dat iemand terugwilde schrijven maar vervolgens gebeurt er niets..................
<Fermata> Waar zag je dat?
<ijss> ik zag een naam verschijnen en nog veel meer voor mij onbekende zaken
<OerHeks> deze link ? >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<ijss> nee die neit
<ringo32> ?
<ijss> nee
<ijss> Ik snap er niet veel van maar mijn probleem is: ik wil graag draadloos printen met de HP Deskjet 3070 maar wil daarvoor graag een soort stappenplan o.i.d. zodat ik het kan instellen
<OerHeks> stap 1, geef je printer een vast ( static) adres, dat scheelt al de helft.
<OerHeks> stap 2, volg de manual hoe je een netwerkprinter toevoegd
<ijss> dat zou ik wel willen maar hoe??
<ijss> welke manual bedoel je
<OerHeks> die ik 2x gegeven heb
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-15
<exalt> Hallo, ik wil ubuntu handmatig partitioneren met LVM voor het installeren, iemand een idee of dit mogelijk is ?
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat LVM nu gewoon via de ubuntu iso geregeld kon worden? geen ervaring mee eigenlijk
<exalt> OerHeks: ik wil dat zelf kunnen instellen :P
<ringo32> normaal nu wel in de nieuwe iso´s
<ringo32> eerst moest dat via de Cli ?
<exalt> ringo32: normaliter moet dat via de CLI
<ringo32> die is vervallen
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<ringo32> dacht ik
<ringo32> na welke desktop die er niet meer is?
<OerHeks> kan gewoon dooe de iso live op te starten
<OerHeks> maar niet klik-klik-met-je-muis
<frithjof> hoi
<lordievader> Hey frithjof
<frithjof> lordievader: ik help even een collega op weg met irc, hij heeft problemen met een NAS
<youdontknow> hoe moet ik ubuntu de-installeren?
<Matiesko> hallo?
<Fermata> Hallo.
<lordievader> Hey Matiesko, Fermata
<Matiesko> ik heb een vraagje
<joostvb> Matiesko: go!
<Matiesko> ik wil 1 plant gaan groeien in mijn tuihuisje, maar ik weet nog niet welke lamp ik zal gebruiken, het moet zo beperkt mogenlijk blijfen in kosten ?
<Fermata> Matiesko: dit is een kanaal voor hulp met het besturingssysteem Ubuntu Linux.
<Fermata> Voor offtopic vragen kan je ebter naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic gaan. :)
<lordievader> Matiesko: Ik vrees dat je hier dan niet bij het juiste kanaal bent.
<Fermata> /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Fermata> Dan kom je er vanzelf. ;)
<OerHeks> gebruik wel LAMP, niet XAMP
<OerHeks> ow, wacht ..
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-16
<Uijlen123> 9/10 keer als ik een filmpje bekijk op groot scherm en ik druk op escape om het grote scherm af te sluiten krijg ik een volledig wit scherm. Weet een van jullie hoe ik dan weer terug kom, zodat ik niet mijn laptop weer aan en uit hoef te zetten?
<jpjacobs> je kan eens proberen op die display selectie toets te duwen (typisch de Fn knop + een van de F toetsen)
<jpjacobs> maar zoiets is gewoonlijk een grafische driver die zich niet helemaal gedraagt. Je kan eens kijken of er extra stuurprogramma's voor zijn (vroeger stak dat ergens in het menu, nu zou ik het niet meer weten)
<Kebabfish> ben ik wel benieuwd wat voor chipset en drivers je hebt geïnstalleerd, en wat voor filmpjes het zijn (flash of wat anders)
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Kebabfish> goedemiddag
<OerHeks> middagjes
<lordzett> lo ppl
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic | Stemmen gemeenschapsraadsverkiezingen: bit.ly/1cVGWez
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic | Stemmen gemeenschapsraadsverkiezingen: http://bit.ly/1cVGWez
<OerHeks> ik wacht met sausje salamander, want ik wil geen WfW kernel
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> hey lordievader
<OerHeks> is it out yet?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Bijna, het is een drukte van jawelste in #kubuntu-devel :)
<willemv> hoi, kan een programma niet afsluiten, dat kan je toch ook met alt controle del instellen? of is daar een betee trucje voor?
<OerHeks> kill <pid>
<OerHeks> en de <pid> zie je met htop of top
<lordievader> kill `pgrep <prog-name>`
<joostvb> pkill <prog-name>
<willemv> moet je dat intypen in het terminal venster?
<OerHeks> heel goed
<willemv> ok, dank ga gelijk proberen
<willemv> kom er nog niet uit, programma qtrctor is geopend, maar reageerd niet, typ in terminal kill qtractor,?
<lordievader> willemv: Nee, kill verwacht een pid niet een naam, voor namen kun je killall gebruiken, bijv killall qtractor, let wel killall zal alle instanties van qtractor een kill signaal sturen.
<willemv> ok, dank weer wat geleerd vandaag, bij een vorige versie had ik een icoontje boven in de balk staan waar dit mee kon?toch benieuwd  wat dan een pid is= dat programma id
<lordievader> willemv: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Process_identifier
<willemv> dank je wel, interant leesvoer, hier kom ik verder mee.
<lordievader> Goed om te horen :)
<exalt> Hello
<OerHeks> hoi exalt
<OerHeks> en, hoe vind je 13.10 ?
<jpjacobs> is er een groot verschil met 13.04?
<OerHeks> nee, unity moet wat fijner werken
<jpjacobs> oh ok (mijn laptop is toch nog steeds KO, dus ik hang wat vast op mijn tablet met Android anyhow)
<exalt> waar kan ik 13.10 dan downloaden OerHeks ?
<exalt> issie al vrij ?
<OerHeks> nope
<snaakie> Hallo
<Kebabfish> hallo
<snaakie> Ik heb lvm volumes aangemaakt (pvcreate, vgcreate, lvcreate) en vervolgens een bestandssysteem op deze partities aangemaakt. dan heb ik de ubuntu installer gestart en deze partities geselecteerd voor installatie
<snaakie> gaat dat goed denk je ?
<wim1948> Wie kan mioj helpen?
<jpjacobs> hangt van je vraag af
<jpjacobs> dus kan je ze beter gewoon stellen
<wim1948> Ik heb eeb probleem met de bureaublad achtergrond in 13.04. Na het opstarten verschijnt in een splitsecond  deachteregrondfoto , maar deze wordt overschreven door een zwart blad.  Verder werkt alles normaal. Het lukt niet om via systeem-uiterlijk iets te wijzigen. Op ask-ubuntu wordt dit probleem wel behandel ,m maar ik kom er niet uit. Mischien hier wel? bvd wim
<jpjacobs> hmm nooit voorgehad. is't een propere nieuwe install, of dubieuze third-party paketten geinstalleerd?
<wim1948> nee hoor, via de opstart cd geïnstalleerd, 4 mnd terug
<lord4163> wim1948: Heb je dit commando al uitgevoerd? gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true
<wim1948> nee, ga ik proberen
<wim1948> moet ik ook herstarten?
<wim1948> opnieuw opgestart maar werkt niet lord4163
<exalt> Hai, ik heb nvidia-319 geinstalleert maar nu werken mijn themes niet goed. hij valt trug op een oud GTK theme iemand een idee ?
<exalt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6251316/
<lord4163> wim1948: Oh sorry was even weg.
<wim1948> npp, de oplossing heeft niet gewerkt
<wim1948> aks ik tterugval op gnome is er geen enkel probleem
<lord4163> wim1948: Alle updates geinstalleerd?
<wim1948> jazeker, dagelijks
<lord4163> wim1948: Heb je iets gedaan met compiz ofzo?
<wim1948> nee, uit ervaring weet ik inmiddels dat ik daar af moet blijven.
<wim1948> dit probleem wordt ook op ask-ub beschreven, maar ikk begrijp de oplossing niet. wil je daar eens kijken?
<wim1948> "desktop background" is de zoekterm
<lord4163> wim1948: Ik weet niet of je veel aan unity heb veranderd? Iconen ofzo?
<JasperCoenraats> weet iemand waar ik icons vinden kan?
<JasperCoenraats> had er een willen installeren voor een lnk op het bureaublad
<JasperCoenraats> btw: hebben die dingen een eigen extensie?
<JasperCoenraats> da's het handigst
<kiko> hoi
<kiko> heb even een vraag
<kiko> een paar toetsen van mijn toetsenbord doen het niet,maar ik wil die toetsenbord niet helemaal uit elkaar halen. Met een usb toetsenbord doen die toetsen het wel naar behoren.
<Gorash_> .calc 45 * 24
<Brutusss> Hoi, als ik update via update-manager -d staat er nog steeds dat het een development release is, klopt dat?
<OerHeks> gebruik geen -d, want vandaag is de development versie 14.04 LTS geworden
<Brutusss> ah
<Brutusss> ja dat werkt beter :)
<Brutusss> dank je wel OerHeks
<OerHeks> Succes Brutusss
<Brutusss> dank je
<exalt> hello
<OerHeks> :-)
<exalt> :(
<exalt> this is the bug i suffer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1227747
<exalt> http://i.imgur.com/NzLajGe.png
<OerHeks> 2559x1900 :-o
<exalt> ?
<exalt> waar zieje dat OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> of is dat alleen het formaat wallpaper, niet je scherm?
<exalt> ja
<exalt> maar zucht ubuntu kan weer eens niet zonder fouten installeren :(
<OerHeks> ik had ook even moeite met de 173 driver, 123x proberen en na cancel werkte het plots
<exalt> huh?
<OerHeks> in je bugreport zie ik ook dat de 325 driver niet werkt ?
<exalt> die report is niet van mij
<exalt> maar die schijnt er ook last van te hebben
<exalt> ik kan natuurlijk ook kde installeren om van het probleem af te komen
<exalt> of gnome 3
<OerHeks> gnome3 ? dat heb je toch al met joenitie?
<exalt> ohh natuurlijk
<exalt> KDE dus :P
<exalt> volgens vele hier is die toch beter :p
<exalt> kan je dan eenvoudig unity weer verwijderen ? :p
<OerHeks> purekde
<OerHeks> ik zou side/by/side doen
<OerHeks> niks mixen
<OerHeks> krijg je weer gezeur met themes enzo
<exalt> pff dus kubuntu
<MaS3t> Goede avond
<OerHeks> hoi MaS3t
<MaS3t> Ik had een probleempje ik moest poort 80 openen via linux , en en die kunnen benaderen via mij client maar helaas wil dat maar niet lukken.
<MaS3t> Het zijn meerde poorten die open moeten maar weinig resultaat
<OerHeks> MaS3t, intern netwerk of van buitenaf?
<MaS3t> intern virtuele machine
<OerHeks> virtuele machine - virtualbox?
<MaS3t> Ik gebruik vmware
<OerHeks> ow daar heb ik geen verstand van, in virtual box zou je de netwerk adapter op bridged moeten zetten.
<MaS3t> Heb alle stappen gevolgd via ubuntu
<MaS3t> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<MaS3t> Ik heb nu mijn netwerk op host staan
<exalt> naar wat ik weet gaat netwerk in vmware automatisch
<exalt> je wil een statisch ip ?
<MaS3t> Alles is goed
<MaS3t> ik kan pingen en al
<MaS3t> network adapter staat ook op host-only
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-18
<jorenl> iemand wakker? Ik zou graag de fix hiervoor installeren. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1228352
<eksta> ik heb een vraag over Ubuntu, sinds de laatste updates weigert mijn Wireless te pakken.
<eksta> Het is een Dell latitude D520
<InnerCode> Check of er restricted drivers beschibaar zijn in het systeemmenu.
<eksta> die blanco helaas
<Cugel> Een vraag: ik wil een goedkope laserprinter kopen die ook normaal ondersteund wordt in Linux. Budget: een euro of 80. Welke raad je me aan?
<bogus-> Cugel: een 2e hands bedrijfsprinter
<bogus-> heb zelf 3 jaar ofzo geleden een hp 2200dn op de kop getikt
<bogus-> duplexer en netwerkondersteuning
<bogus-> kreeg hem met bijna volle toner
<Cugel> Aardig idee, bogus-.
<SWAT> Cugel: check openprinting.org
<SWAT> HP wordt meestal prima ondersteund (ivm hplip)
<YankeeDoodle> Kan iemand mij helpen met installatie dmv Wubi?
<YankeeDoodle> english: can somebody help me with the install, making use of Wubi?
<YankeeDoodle> used wubi
<YankeeDoodle> downloaded Ubuntu through wubi
<YankeeDoodle> restarted
<YankeeDoodle> got menu
<YankeeDoodle> choose Ubunte
<YankeeDoodle> Ubuntu, sorry
<YankeeDoodle> now I get "bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<YankeeDoodle> initramfs)
<Cugel> SWAT: klopt, de HP printer die ik nu heb werd out of the box perfect ondersteund.
<YankeeDoodle> Anybody home?
<joostvb> YankeeDoodle: hiya
<bogus-> Cugel: heb even teruggezocht
<bogus-> heb hem voor 50 euro gekocht
<bogus-> met volle toner (waarde alleen al 40 euro :)
<bogus-> enige nadeel is dat hij redelijk groot is
<lordievader> Goede middag.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-19
<Davy_> is daar iemand</
<Davy_> ik zoek hulp met het installeren van een programma
<exalt> hallo
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<exalt> hoi lord4163
<lord4163> exalt: Hallo
<exalt> grappig die scouting verenigingen
<exalt> het is jota natuurlijk
<OerHeks> Trusty Tahr
<lordievader> OerHeks: Jup draait als een zonnetje ;)
<OerHeks> huh ? ben je al met 14.04 LTS alfa bezig?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Hij is nog geen eens in alfa staat, maar de repo's zijn beschikbaar. En ze hebben de base-files al geupdate, verder is het gewoon Saucy ;)
<OerHeks> Ah zo, en ook xmir standaard?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ik gebruik Kubuntu.
<OerHeks> Owja, die doet niet mee
<OerHeks> Ik ga Kubuntu ook weer eens proberen, over een week, als ik nogsteeds die time bug krijg, grrrr
<lordievader> Gaat nog leuk worden, mir vs wayland.
<OerHeks> Wayland wint, want intel doet niet mee met xmir/mir toch ?
<lordievader> Ach ja, we zullen zien.Ben benieuwd hoe de relatie Kubuntu - Ubuntu zich eronder houdt.
<OerHeks> Per definitie ben ik gelukkiger met de KDE software keuzes. K3B, muon, dolphin
<joris> shit vergeten dat ik nog steeds Nautilus 3.4 gebruikte en dat Ubuntu 13.10 op Nautilus 3.8 zit...
<joris> Dat is toch echt wel een stap terug...
<OerHeks> joris, dat was mij ook opgevallen.
<OerHeks> maar er is een ppa met nautilus actions en een bende scripts > https://launchpad.net/~nae-team/+archive/ppa
<joris> Cool, dank je OerHeks kende die ppa niet
<joris> Krijg het nu zelfs niet voor elkaar om in Nautilus 3.8 een bookmark toe te voegen...
<OerHeks> bookmarks zoals een share?
<joris> Nee, zoals een directe link naar een folder, links onder places in Nautilus
<OerHeks> ctrl + D ?
<OerHeks> ( als je in die folder staat)
<joris> yep dat werkt! dank!
<joris> Had al gezien dat er iets met Ctr + D was, maar begreep nog niet precies hoe het werkte
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<joris> mwah no fun... ik mis nautilus 3.4 nu al :)
<joris> iemand hier die vaak askubuntu gebruikt?
<OerHeks> Ja, askubuntu is fijn zoeken, je krijgt niet alle oude antwoorden
<OerHeks> Als 100 admins door die antwoorden gaan, zou je zelfs een aardige offline database kunnen maken.
<joris> OerHeks: ja ik vind het ook een te gekke site, maar ik vroeg me af of het mogelijk is om email notifications te krijgen als een vraag beantwoord wordt. Als je zelf de vraag gesteld hebt dan gebeurd dat, maar kan je ook subscriben bij vragen van anderen?
<joris> Ik kan er namelijk niks over vinden, dus waarschijnlijk kan het niet...
<OerHeks> ehm, wat zie je als je ingelogd ben ?
<OerHeks> Ow ik zie ook die optie niet
<joris> Nee, ben bang dat het niet kan... jammer, maar helaas
<OerHeks> hmm krijg je niet standaard een notificatie in email?
<lordievader> joris: Je kunt vast wel ergs een feature-request/suggestie/bug-report achter laten.
<lordievader> ergens*
<joris> lordievader, nja misschien dat ik daar wel naar ga kijken, maar dit zal iemand anders ook wel al een keer bedacht hebben...
<joris> Dacht dat het wel zou kunnen, maar dat ik iets over het hoofd zag
<exalt> is de unix timestamp over het algemeen overal in UTC ?
<mat_64> Ik heb een vraag, als ik 13.10 beta heb word die dan automatisch mainstream?
<OerHeks> Ja, je kan geoon 'upgraden' naar 13.10
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-20
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lord4163> lordievader: Mogguh
<lordievader> Hey lord4163, hoe is het ermee?
<lord4163> lordievader: Goed hoor :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<klaas_> hallo
<klaas_> ik heb een vraagje, maar weet niet of ik hier goed zit... ik heb namelijk een laptop met een intel centrino, 4gb ram, 320 gb hdd en officieel windows vista als os. nu zoek ik eigenlijk een erg snelle linux distro, zodat de laptop weer een beetje kan meedraaien met de nieuwe laptops
<klaas_> :)
<Kebabfish> als je een ubuntu-variant zoekt, zit je hier goed
<Kebabfish> of ubuntu zelf
<lordievader> klaas_: Defineer een 'erg snelle linux distro', ik kan iets heel snels bedenken, maar is niet erg user friendly.
<lordievader> Als je gewoon weinig resource use bedoeld: Xubuntu/Lubuntu.
<klaas_> lordievader: erg snel zie ik als handig in gebruik, en dat je niet 5 minuten hoeft te wachten totdat je browser is opgestart bijvoorbeeld :)\
<klaas_> Kebafish: en weet u toevallig ook waar ik kan zijn als ik ook varianten zoek buiten ubuntu?
<lordievader> Kijk dan naar Xubuntu/Lubuntu, of als je avontuurlijk bent Gentoo + Fluxbox/i3 ;)
<Kebabfish> met een dergelijke laptop is xubuntu al best genoeg
<klaas_> draai nu ook ubuntu namelijk, maar die gaat een beetje sloom :P
<Kebabfish> wat is je grafische chipset?
<klaas_> ati radeon hd3430 graphics
<lordievader> Hmm je zou zeggen dat het daar prima op zou draaien.
<Kebabfish> precies
<Kebabfish> welke drivers heb je daarbij?
<klaas_> de laptop is al wel een jaar of 6 oud, weet niet of dat heel erg uitmaakt??
<klaas_> Kebabfish: volgens mij op ubuntu nu geen drivers...
<Kebabfish> en welke versie van ubuntu staat er nu op?
<klaas_> 12.04 lts
<klaas_> maar, als ik bij eigenschappen kijk van het systeem, waar je ook de versie kan zien, staat ook een kopje grafisch, en daar zegt die onbekend
<Kebabfish> en wat als je bij de gesloten drivers kijkt?
<klaas_> dat begrijp ik niet, sorry :P weet nog niet zoveel van ubuntu enzo.... waar kan ik dat vinden?
<Kebabfish> jup, maar ik ben eerst even aan het zoeken op google of dat wel gaat werken met die grafische chipset
<Kebabfish> ok, ik heb geen ervaring met ati-chipsets, dus ik durf niet te zeggen of je de gesloten driver of open driver moet gebruiken :P
<Kebabfish> tenzij je niet bang bent voor een heinstallatie
<Kebabfish> *herinstallatie
<klaas_> mwah, ik gebruik de pc nu erbij, heb nog een laptop die ik echt gebruik...
<klaas_> maar zat een beetje te kijken naar een lichte snelle linux versie :)
<Kebabfish> sja, welke eisen stel je qua gebruik?
<klaas_> gewoon een beetje browsen... misschien een windows programma kunnen draaien, maar ook wel een beetje expirimenteel... het liefst een snelle opstarttijd :P
<Kebabfish> ssd harde schijf erin doen :p
<Kebabfish> gewoon googlen en proberen
<klaas_> haha, zonder te investeren :l :P
<Kebabfish> lubuntu, probeer dat eens
<klaas_> oke, ga ik nog een beetje rond zoeken en installeren :P
<klaas_> oke, zal ik doen! dankjewel
<Kebabfish> dat is het leukste en leerzaamste
<Kebabfish> gewoon proberen :p
<klaas_> o, ik heb trouwens nog een beetje vage vraag...
<klaas_> want ik had van iemand gehoord dat die ubuntu-desktop op zijn telefoon had geinstalleerd, maar hoe werkt dat ongeveer?
<Kebabfish> ubuntu touch of ubuntu met unity 7?
<mlankhorst> ubuntu touch heeft een wiki
<klaas_> volgens mij gewoon met unity 7
<klaas_> net zoals je op je pc ziet
<Kebabfish> dan kan je de vensterknoppen toch niet meer bedienen :p
<trijntje> klaas_: zoek in het menu naar extra stuurprogrammas
<trijntje> klaas_: daar naast is 14.04 sneller dan 12.04
<klaas_> trijntje: ik ga zo ff upgrade denk ik, en ff nog andere distro's op usb installeren :P
<klaas_> ik ga ook ff kijken welke makkelijk draait vanaf usbtje, heb ik op school altijd een eigen os mee :P
<Kebabfish> schone install is sneller dan upgraden
<klaas_> Kebabfish: oke, dan kan ik dat net zo goed doen... heb toch geen programma's erop staan :P
<Kebabfish> precies
<klaas_> heei, ik wil spotify installeren, maar dan moet ik dit doen...
<klaas_> maar hoe?
<klaas_> # 1. Voeg deze regel toe aan je lijst met repositories door   # je /etc/apt/sources.list te bewerken  deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free
<lordievader> klaas_: Ik hou ervan dat soort dingen hun eigen file te geven: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<lordievader> Voeg daar die regel toe.
<klaas_> top thanks
<klaas_> oef, ik haat sloom internet :l
<lordievader> klaas_: Daarna: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install spotify-client
<lordievader> O.i.d.
<pjotter> Hallo mensen! Zijn er hier ook die werken met Xubuntu 14.04?
<Bernard_> Heb hulp nodig bij Thunderbird Email Account Setup. Ik volg de procedure https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/thunderbird. Lukt niet
<trijntje> lukt niet is niet erg specifiek, bij welke stap gaat het fout en wat is de foutmelding?
<lordievader> Bernard_: Err, wat lukt niet?
<Bernard_> Bij het scherm E-mailaccount set-up en invullen van wachtwoord krijg ik in vervolgscherm: Gebruikersnaam of wachtwoord ongeldig.
<lordievader> Bernard_: Double check die gegevens.
<Bernard_> Heb ik meerdere malen gecheckt, Lordievader. In hetzelfde scherm staat ook: Configuratie kan niet worden geverifieerd.
<lordievader> Als je zeker weet dat het klopt kun je gewoon verder gaan.
<Bernard_> Ben een beginnende en dus onervaren gebruiker. Ik neem aan dat ik geen schermafdrukken in deze forum-sessie kan sturen ?
<lordievader> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<lordievader> Van ubottu.
<hans_> goede avond
<hans_> zijn er mensen met sickbeard ervaring
<hans_> en dan vooral op sub title niveau
<lordievader> hans_: Er is een #sickbeard, daar hebben ze vast ervaring met sickbeard ;)
<hans_> ok thx
<hans_> toppie
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-14
<GeistInTheBASH> yout
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mandje_> goedemorgen
<mandje_> als het image van een 500GB schijf nou terug moet naar een schijf die netto 476GB is (dus net te klein), hoe tackle je dat dan weer?
<mandje_> ik voorzie terugzetten naar een 'tussen-medium' dat wel ruim genoeg is en dan van daaraf weer kijken hoe je de zooi in die 476GB geperst krijgt..
<mlankhorst> eerst resizen met e2fsck :P
<mandje_> of een ruimere SSD aanschaffen. maar ja, dat kost weer hoop meer.
<mandje_> mlankhorst: en wat resize je dan?  direct de image?
<lordievader> Daar zou ik heel voorzichtig mee omgaan, het liefst wil je een originele image overhouden.
<mlankhorst> een kopie meestal
<mlankhorst> daarna resize2fs op de kopie om hem kleiner te maken
<mlankhorst> of je kunt hem loopback mounten en gewoon de data overkopieren ipv de image
<mandje_> Wat ik nog mis aan gegevens is de netto GB hoeveelheid van de huidige disk waar de image van gemaakt is. die wordt gespecificeerd als 500GB maar dat is binnen het OS natuurlijk ook minder. met ook bedoel ik dat de gespecificeerde 512GB van de Crucial mx100 SSD in een review binnen het OS op 476GB netto uitkomt.
<mandje_> mlankhorst: ja maar de image terugzetten zoals het hoort levert je een bootende 1 op 1 kopie op vande vorige schijf. dat was het doel van de hele operatie. data overkopieren betekend dat je eerst mag beginnen de OS en die op de originele schijf stonden opnieuw te installeren.
<lordievader> mandje_: "du -h <pad-naar-image>.img" geeft je de groote van de image.
<mandje_> tnx lordievader. helaas ben ik niet op de locatie waar de image zich bevind. ik ben wel op een locatie waar ik nu de vervangende SSD wil bestellen die dan morgen afgeleverd wordt op de locatie waar de image zich ook bevindt. ;)
<mlankhorst> maar dan moet die wel dezelfde grootte hebben :P
<lordievader> Het liefst zelfs groter, meer zekerheid ;)
<mandje_> "du -h <pad-naar-image>.img" <- dat is dan de groote ongeacht de compressie?  lege ruimte van de originele schijf is lucht die ook weer teruggezet wordt he? dus ruimte kost. begrijp ik het goed?
<lordievader> Hoe heb je de image gemaakt?
<mandje_> gepiped door gz
<lordievader> Ah, ja dan wordt het lastig...
<mandje_> kan je niet de compressie er af halen? en dan heb je een reeler beeld van de grootte?
<lordievader> Ja.
<mandje_> en is er een standaard omrekening om een gespecificeerd aantal GB van een schijf terug te brengen naar wat het netto is?
<mandje_> ubuntu boot al niet meer op deze failende schijf. ik kan alleen nog maar in windows werken.
<lordievader> De een rekent met KB's de ander met KiB's.
<mandje_> de fabrikant is optimistisch ja. ;)
<lordievader> Nee, gebruikt een ander stelsel waardoor het meer lijkt...
<lordievader> Marketing...
<mandje_> ff kijken. windows heeft ook wel aaridge tools om je schijf te inspecteren.
<mandje_> als ik in windows schijfbeheer de aangegeven groottes vande partities optel kom ik op 465,66 GB uit. dan is er nog een partitietje van 100MB aan het begin. wordt dat dan totaal 466,66 of zoiets?
<mandje_> als dat klopt is het image zeer waarschijnlijk kleiner dan de 476GB netto van de nieuwe SSD. binnen de marge. :)
<mandje_> http://www.tweakandtrick.com/2013/07/lost-storage-space.html
<michael> hey
<michael> how can i configure a usb device?
<Guest45142> hallo
<Guest45142> hoe kan ik een usb configureren in ubuntu?
<Guest45142> ?
<lordievader> Hoe bedoel je usb configureren?
<perre> oii
<lordievader> o/
<Martin____> hallo ik heb een vraag over een ubuntu server 14.10
<lordievader> Martin____: Shoot ;)
<OerHeks> ( de vraag, niet de server)
<Martin____> Sins kort het ik op een oude xp computer ubuntu server 14.10 geinstalleerd ik probeer nu vanuit ms access een odbc koppeling te maken.
<Martin____> moet ik daarvoor extra software in de server laden?
<lordievader> Martin____: Ik ken odbc niet maar hier heb je vast wat aan: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh568454(v=sql.110).aspx
<Martin____> mijn dank ik laat het weten
<Martin____> Sorry maar ik probeer access te verbinden met Mysql, ik heb de odbc driver in access, maar het lukt me niet om contact te maken met de server, dus vroeg ik mij af of daar ook nog ietd geinstalleerd moest worden
<lordievader> Misschien moet je daarvoor in #ubuntu-server of #mysql rond gaan vragen.
<mcvries> Hallo !
<mcvries> iemand hier die een goede/acceptabele oplossing weet voor het dicteren van tekst in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> speech 2 text ?
<mcvries> yep!
<mcvries> (hai OerHeks)
<OerHeks> nee, alles wat ik heb gezien is waardeloos.
<mcvries> kun je eens wat noemen, of heb je het verdrongen omdat het zulke bagger was? :-D
<OerHeks> wat wel werkt is dragon natural speak, is alleen op windows geloof ik
<mcvries> ja die ken ik en die werkt inderdaad heel behoorlijk
<mcvries> zeker als je het de kans geeft een goed profiel op te bouwen
<mcvries> schijnt trouwens op de mac ook niet heel goed te zijn
<mcvries> maar dan speur ik even verder in ieder geval bedankt
<OerHeks> Ik heb ooit eens geprutst met sphinx, maar dat was het ook niet http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/wiki/
<mcvries> ik kijk even
<mcvries> ik heb wel het volgende gevonden, maar daar heb je chromium voor nodig https://dictation.io/
<mcvries> en als je het als app installeert dan werkt het ook offline
<mcvries> ga ik die eerst maar eens uitproberen
<mcvries> cmusphinx lijkt me voor nen hollander nog niet zinnig
<confluentia> goedenavond allemaal.
<confluentia> Is er misschien iemand die mij kan helpen?
<confluentia> Ik heb problemen bij het branden van cd's en dvd's
<lordievader> confluentia: Wat is je probleem?
<confluentia> Heb zojuist een dvd gebrand met k3b en vervolgens getracht deze af te spelen,maar de pc ziet hem niet.
<confluentia> Bij cd's heb ik meestal na het branden dat ik alleen maar een logo te zien krijg
<confluentia> Voorheen was het zo, gebrand weer invoeren en hup daar was het resultaat
<lordievader> Hoe brand je de dvd's en waarop probeer je deze af te spelen?
<confluentia> Ik brand met k3b,en brasero en wil ze dan ter controle op de pc afspelen. Zo heb ik het altijd gedaan, gaat ineens niet meer.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-15
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre> oii
<perre> wat flikken ze ons nu met poodle ? :(
<perre> iemand die me kan vertellen welk alternatief ik heb in plaats van ssl3 ?
<lordievader> Meh, het is maar SSLv3.
<perre> ik draai op ssl met certificaten
<lordievader> perre: Wat dacht je van TLS? (Dat gebruik je waarschijnlijk al)
<perre> en wat met de certificaten ?
<perre> die zijn self signed
<lordievader> perre: Schakel gewoon de backward compatibility met SSLv3 uit.
<perre> in apache ?
<waaromban> hoi, ik veranderde mijn email adres in mijn profiel en k reeg ineens een ban
<waaromban> waarom???? :s
<lordievader> perre: https://scottlinux.com/2013/06/18/disable-sslv2-and-sslv3-in-apache/
<perre> heb de pagina al open
<perre>  ik buig me er straks wel eens over
<perre> voorlopig apache lamgelegd...
<perre> 'k vind het wat veel op elkaar :(
<perre>  heartbleed / shellshock / poodle...
<waaromban> hallo, ik heb een topic gemaakt en ik ben verbannen, nu kan ik gewoon niet meer reageren in mijn topic
<waaromban> is dat soms niet belangrijk?
<Fermata> waaromban: daarvoor kan je beter contact opnemen met iemand van het forumteam.
<waaromban> dat gaat niet hé
<waaromban> ik kan geen bereichten meer zien
<waaromban> ach boeie, ik maak nieuw account
<Fermata> Je hebt een eigen mailaccount, en de e-mailadressen van het forumteam staan op de website.
<waaromban> link?
<waaromban> welk email adres best gebruiken?
<Fermata> http://ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/teams/teamleden -- bijvoorbeeld.
<waaromban> thx
<perre> is eigenlijk httpd.conf aanpassen voldoende ?
<perre> => SSLProtocol All -SSLv2 -SSLv3
<perre> heb dit gedaan: openssl s_client -connect <server>:<port> -ssl3
<perre> wel met ingevulde server & poort :)
<perre> kreeg eerst ne nest tekst op m'n scherm
<perre> daarna die ssl regel toegevoegd in httpd.conf en apache herstart
<perre> dan kreeg ik dit: :error:14094410:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert handshake failure
<perre> 'k vermoed dat ssl3 uitgeschakeld is nu ?
<perre> maar nu heb ik wel een certificaat probleem
<perre> bummer
<perre> self signed wil ie precies niet meer erkennen
<niks1608> na upgrade naar u14.04 geen unity meer hoe start ik dat weer op?
<lordievader> niks1608: Inloggen en 'startx' uitvoeren?
<Boeltje> Schatjes!!!
<niks1608> ik heb wel in het login window keuze van gnome3
<Boeltje> wat is gnome3?
<Fermata> Ha Boeltje.
<Boeltje> hej, Fermata
<niks1608> de voorganger van unity
<niks1608> quit:
<Cor> hallo is hier iemand die weet hoe je meer geheugen kan toekennen aan een videokaart?
<OerHeks> Dat kan alleen als je de onboard videokaart gebruikt , en je bios moet dan een optie hebben.
<Cor> ok oerheks ga ik proberen bedankt
<jet___> hallo. Ik heb ubuntu lts 12.04 geupdate maar nu krijg ik alleen maar een blauw scherm nadat ik ben ingelogd.Wie kan mij helpen?
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-16
<johan16> eey
<johan16> hello
<johan16> hallo of zo
<johan16> hahahahah
<johan16> eey
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<remco_> hello got a question
<Guest91512> howto instal ubuntu server
<Hamaryns> hoi,  ik vond net een verkeerde vertaling in de bestandsbrowser.  Waar melden?
<lordievader> trijntje: ^
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam
<OerHeks> of meneer trijntje idd
<OerHeks> Timo is er ook
<Hamaryns> OerHeks: ik wil het best zelf aanpassen (een suggestie doen op Launchpad), maar dan wil ik wat hulp om de string te vinden.  Welk bestand moet ik hebben?
<OerHeks> oei, zo diep ben ik niet bekend met het vertaal team, of dat wel zo kan
<Hamaryns> is er een mogelikheid om in alle strings te zoeken?
<Hamaryns> OerHeks: ik weet dat het kan, maar dan moet ik wel die string vinden.  Ik stuur wel een mail naar de mailinglijst, maar hoopte iemand hier te vinden die het direkt zou kunnen doen.
<lordievader> Tja die moet je maar net treffen ;) Blijf nog even rondhangen wellicht komen ze zodra online.
<OerHeks> ik wou dat ik antwoord kon geven, ik blijf iig hangen om wat wijzer te worden
<OerHeks> vertalen is niet mijn ding, maar wel handig om te weten hoe
<Timo> Timo is er inderdaad.
<Timo> Hamaryns: Kun je me de link naar de string geven? Ik zag je mail op de lijst inderdaad.
<Hamaryns> Timo: dat is net het probleem: als ik de link wist, zou ik het zelf wel veranderen.  Het gaat dus om het programma ‘Bestanden’
<Timo> En je kunt natuurlijk ook niet fatsoenlijk op string zoeken, want 'me' is niet... erg zeldzaam, om het zacht uit te drukken.
<Hamaryns> Timo: maar hoe doe je dat, zoeken op string?
<timo_> Grmbl, internet.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mave_> WyriHaximus \o/
 * mave_ schopt slacker_nl
<mave_> look what the cat dragged in
<WyriHaximus> mave_: \o/
<WyriHaximus> slacker_nl: \o/
<frank__> hoe kan ik bij kubuntu systeemherstel doen?
<frank__> had  update gedaan kreeg  foutmelding
<frank__> nu geen  netwerk mogelijkheden
<OerHeks> er is geen systeem herstel zoals windows, log normaal in, open konsole: sudo apt-get install -f  # en zie of dit wat oplost
<lordievader> frank__: Weet je toevallig nog welke foutmelding je kreeg?
<frank__> ook -f en #?
<lordievader> frank__: -f ja, # nee
<frank__> krijg als ik intoets   sudo apt-get install-f    ongeldige operatie
<frank__> heb rechts boven in een   computertekentje met rood kruis
<frank__> als ik dat open staat  erdraadloos uitgeschakeld
<lordievader> frank__: Er moet een spatie bij 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<frank__> hij is bezig...
<frank__> het werkt weer  bedankt
<OerHeks> mooi mooi, succes frank__
<frank__> hoe kan ik controleren of ik de laatste updates  binnen heb ?
<Fermata> frank__: in de terminal ingeven:
<OerHeks> door nog een keer updates te draaien, ik gebruik " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  "  zodat ik alles update
<Fermata> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<frank__> bedankt
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre> oii
<lordievader> o/
<perre> lordievader... ken jij iets van self signed certificaten ?
<perre> want ik weet niet of het aan m'n systeem of aan m'n browser ligt
<lordievader> Ik gebruik er 1.
<perre> ik heb ssl3 uitgeschakeld
<perre> sindsdien maakt firefox terug van zijn tak als ik een webpagina bezoek
<perre> chrome doet er niet lastig over
<perre> het rare is...
<perre> ik gebruik 1 self signed voor https en 1 voor toegang  te krijgen tot de web inhoud
<perre> enkel het https gedoe doet lastig
<lordievader> perre: Heb je een linkje?
<perre> ik msg hem ff pm
<perre> je krijgt de datum en tijd te zien
<lordievader> Je firewall doet vervelend.
<perre> kan je de pagina niet bereiken ?
<lordievader> 443/tcp filtered https
<perre> gij zit in het buitenland voor mij zeker ?
<lordievader> Nederland.
<perre> belgie hier
<perre> das ook zo raar
<perre> heel belgie kan verbinden maar het buitenland is regelmatig een probleem
<perre> zal wel eerder isp gebonden zijn want de gameserver is wereldwijd bereikbaar en zit op hetzelde ip
<lordievader> perre: Ik zou eerst naar je eigen firewall gaan kijken voordat je vingertjes gaat wijzen ;)
<perre> ufw status: inacatief
<perre> 'k heb in het verleden al opgemerkt dat mensen die op dezelfde node zitten kunnen verbinden op poort 22
<lordievader> iptables -vnL|pastebinit
<perre> pastebinit is niet geïnstalleerd :)
<perre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8583644/
<lordievader> Hmm, odd. By the by, als dit om een server gaat die aan het internet hangt zou ik er toch wat regels in knallen.
<perre> 'k zal weer eens wat moeten bijlezen over iptables
<perre> dat is iets voor komende maandag
<perre> als ik er vandaag problemen mee krijg heb ik morgen een heus probleem als ik het niet opgelost krijg
<lordievader> Een open systeem is ook vragen om problemen ;)
<perre> afblijven eh gij :)
<perre> isp blocked wel tot 1024
<perre> maar kennelijk zitten er binnenlandse gaten in
<lordievader> Leuke isp heb jij ;)
<perre> telenet :)
<perre> veel andere keuze heb je hier niet :)
<perre> er zit er maar 1 via kabel
<klaas_> heei, ik heb een een vraag, is het mogelijk om je sudo password te verwijderen.. dus dat je sudo opdrachten kan uitvoere zonder wachtwoord//?
<perre> waarom zou je dat willen ? ö
<klaas_> omdat mijn pc elke keer heel raar doet, want mijn wachtwoord doet het een keer of 3, en dan moet ik hem weer resetten via de recovery mode, en dan begint het verhaal weer opnieuw
<klaas_> vandaar
<lordievader> Dat kan wel, maar het lijkt mij geen goede oplossing... maargoed gevalletje geen gedult..
<ynze> lordievader> Goeden-nogwat allen
<ynze> lordievader> :-) nog steed window 8.1 op de fujitsu siemens Amilo Pro pc
<lordievader> Goede middag, ynze
<ynze> lordievader> Goeden! met een brandende vraag, hier...
<ynze> lordievader> Kan ik ubuntu op deze pc zetten, naast de windows (van mijn pa)
<lordievader> Dat lijkt mij wel, ligt aan jou ;)
<ynze> :-)
<ynze> lordievader> Tegenwoordig maakt windows er toch een probleem van om ubuntu naast zich te hebben?
<lordievader> Uefi maakt het lastiger om Linux te installeren, maar niet onmogelijk.
<ynze> lordievader> m.a.w. wat en hoeveel zijn dan de werkzaamheden om hier ook ubuntu te istalleren?
<ynze> n
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee. Heb hier geen Uefi machine.
<ynze> :-)
<ynze> lordievader> ok my choice dus...
<lordievader> Dat zo ie zo ;)
<ynze> Aangezien de pc (portable) van pa is....
<ynze> lordievader> ik denk even na...
<ynze> lordievader> Ik meldt me verder in de week weer. Mijn gedichten en hun uitgave....  http://justynze.blogspot.nl/
<ynze> merk je wel  -  groet
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-19
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<WyriHaximus> mogge
<lordievader> o/
<WyriHaximus> \o
<Vijlenaar> Goede morgen.... Iemand hier die met mij een probleem wil oplossen?
<lordievader> Vijlenaar: Ligt aan het probleem ;)
<Vijlenaar> Haha.... Daar komttie.... Filesysteem check or mount failed na update :(
<lordievader> Vijlenaar: Pak een live-cd en check je filesystem.
<Vijlenaar> Jips... Die heb ik helaas niet en weet ook niet waar ik die kan downloaden
<lordievader> cdimages.ubuntu.com o.i.d.
<Vijlenaar> Ik ga gelijk ff snuffelen.... Alvast bedankt
<perre> oii
<lordievader> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-12
<Smitty> Is er iemand die bekend is met Nagios?
<Sling> beetje
<Smitty> Ik zou graag de temp van mijn windows willen bekijken.. De vraag is alleen hoe? Ik heb wel een .pl file, maar vind geen duidelijke volgende stap
<Sling> cpu temperatuur?
<Smitty> ja
<Sling> hm weinig ervaring met windows icm nagios, misschien is dit wat; https://exchange.nagios.org/directory/Plugins/Operating-Systems/Windows-NRPE/Check_Temperature/details
<Smitty> Ik zal eens kijken
<Smitty> Ik begrijp nog niet echt wat er de bedoeling is met die zip..
<SCHAAP137> die .pl file kun je in je nagios verwerken toch
<SCHAAP137> kzou de nagios documentatie er even bijpakken
<Smitty> Ja exact.. en daar staat niks over in
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-13
<S3rious> hallo
<S3rious> hulp nodig!
<lordievader> S3rious: Wat is het probleem?
<S3rious> wil ubuntu installeren maar blijf maar foutmeldingen krijgen
<S3rious> iemand een tip hoe ik een pc zonder windows of wat dan ook geformateerd krijg denk dat de HD een foutieve deel heeft of zo
<lordievader> S3rious: Wat voor een foutmelding krijg je?
<S3rious> uhm ja welke niet kun je beter vragen. cluster en dat wat getallen
<lordievader> Hmm
<lordievader> Zou je een live-cd willen booten en smartmontools willen installeren.
<S3rious> heb je een link?
<lordievader> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/15.04/release/
<S3rious> oke downloaden branden en erin? en vervolgens?
<lordievader> Ja, of met unetbootin een live-usb maken en daarvan opstarten.
<lordievader> Dan kun je in de live omgeving gewoon een webchat naar hier openen.
<S3rious> ze zeggen 64 32 bit maakt niks uit is dat ook zo?
<lordievader> Dat maakt wel degelijk uit. Een 64bit cpu kan beide uitvoeren maar een 32bit cpu kan alleen 32bit code uitvoeren.
<S3rious> oke ja heb 64
<S3rious> ga het proberen alvast bedankt
<S3rious> ow nog 1 vraag ntfs of fat32?
<lordievader> ?
<lordievader> Als je een 64bit cpu hebt wil je voor 64 bit gaan.
<sebas80> hey, is het mogelijk om Ubuntu-desktop in een wetwerk domein te hangen zo ja hoe doe je dat?
<lordievader> S3rious: Waar wil je dat filesystem op zetten en wat wil je ermee doen?
<S3rious> gewoon op een desktop en thuis gebruik
<S3rious> heb het op de laptop lopen en nu wil ik het de desktop
<lordievader> S3rious: Linux gebruikt normaliter ext[3,4]
<S3rious> misschien is dat de fout
<S3rious> hijs nu ntfs
<lordievader> S3rious: Je draait toch geen Wubi? Mag ik hopen?
<sebas80> Ik kan nergens vinden in Ubuntu net als in windows dat je werkstation kan koppelen in een domein
<S3rious> ja wubi ja :(
<lordievader> Ugh, Wubi moet dood. http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktop
<S3rious> hihi sorry
<S3rious> :P
<lordievader> Mijn probleem is het niet :P
<S3rious> wubi had ik geprobeerd was nu bezig met die wat jij me gaf
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-14
<Boobbbbbb> Can someone help me
<lordievader> Boobbbbbb: Depends, ask your question. Also note this is #ubuntu-nl, the Dutch Ubuntu support.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-15
<leeuw> kan ik hier een linux terminal vraagje stellen?
<Sling> vraag maar raak
<leeuw> alle forums doorzocht, maar geen antwoord
<leeuw> ik wil een script toevoegen dat automatisch loopt bij afsluiten , daarvoor gebruik ik :   sudo update-rc.d /etc/init.d/(script) defaults
<Sling> op ubuntu 14.04 ?
<leeuw> sorry
<leeuw> ik zit op elementary os freya 0.3.1, een dochter van ubuntu
<leeuw> Linux Leeuw 3.16.0-50-generic #67~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 22:07:51 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leeuw> na het uitvoeren van :
<leeuw> sudo update-rc.d /etc/init.d/(script) defaults
<leeuw> krijg ik:
<leeuw> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/etc/init.d/(script): file does not exist
<leeuw> ik heb ook eerst de volgende commondo's gegeven:
<Sling> zet je er letterlijk (script) neer?
<leeuw>  $sudo chown root:root etc/init.d/(script)  $sudo chmod +x etc/init.d/(script)
<leeuw> nee
<leeuw> dat is maar een variabele
<leeuw> het script heeft de naam vbstopscript maar dat maakt toch niks uit?
<leeuw> op geen enkel forum kan ik vinden waarom ik "file does not exist" krijg
<Sling> oh en je zet er 2x /etc/init.d/ neer?
<Sling> ik denk dat je /etc/init.d/ kan weglaten bij update-rc.d
<leeuw> ik zal eens proberen, maar het zou toch moeten werken
<lordievader> https://www.debian-administration.org/article/28/Making_scripts_run_at_boot_time_with_Debian
<Sling> 14:02:49 < leeuw> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/etc/init.d/(script): file does not exist
<OerHeks> Moet ge dan niet een:  ln -s /etc/rc6.d/vbstopscript /etc/init.d/vbstopscript maken?
<Sling> je ziet daar wat er gebeurt
<Sling> OerHeks: dat zou update-rc.d moeten doen toch
<OerHeks> oh oke
<Sling> niet veel mee gespeeld though dus ik kan het mis hebben
<OerHeks> Ik ben er ook geen held in.
<leeuw> ja klopt een start script is niet nodig
<leeuw> alleen stoppen
<leeuw> maar sling, het script loopt nu wel door weglaten van /etc/init.d
<OerHeks> update-rc.d vbstopscript defaults 99 01 # zoiets denk ik, ik zie geen nummers.
<leeuw> snap het niet, maar jehad gelijk
<Sling> update-rc.d <argument> kijkt dus naar /etc/init.d/<argument>
<leeuw> ok ik zal een remove doen , en dan opnieuw toeoegen als enkel stop script
<leeuw> hoe is dat het handigste
<leeuw> ?
<leeuw> ik kom er wel uit nu, bedankt jongens!
<debbie_> how to instal popcorn time
<debbie_> how to install popcorntime
<debbie_> how to istall popcorntime on lubuntu
<debbie_> how to install popcorntime in lubuntu?
<Sling> debbie_: no need to repeat your question 10 times
<Sling> this is the dutch ubuntu support channel
<Sling> 1
<Sling> you should probably ask in #lubuntu
<debbie_> oke
<OerHeks> Sling, popcorntime is illegaal :-D
<OerHeks> gelukkig is de ppa dood \0/
<Sling> nooit gebruikt :p
<OerHeks> Ik wel, tot er een waarschuwing kwam.
<OerHeks> mja, ik heb nog 200+ films liggen die mensen hier weggooien
<OerHeks> er stonden ook docu's op, dat leek me niet illegaal
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-16
<Maartje> Goedeavond allemaal
<Maartje> ik ben opzoek naar iemadn die verstand heeft van android EN ubuntu
<sven__> hallo
<sven__> is er iemand
<Maartje> ja
<Maartje> :-)
<Maartje> someone?
<systeem> yes
<Maartje> heb je verstand  van android EN ubuntu
<OerHeks> Wat is je echte vraag Maartje ?
<Maartje> ik probeer een telefoon te rooten, maar ik kan de file voor de betreffende telefoon niet vinden, voor dat iemand gaat preken, ik weet wat rooten is, ik heb het vaker gedaan maar niet in ubunti
<Maartje> dus ik heb hulp nodig om te rooten in ubuntu, ik ben al zo ver dat ik heimdall heb "ontdekt" maar ik verzand in de berg aan root files en nergens staat mijn type tussen
<OerHeks> Ow, die kennis heb ik ook niet, er zijn zoveel androids
<OerHeks> maar iemand die meesleest zal wel reageren denk ik
<Maartje> jup, en dan ook nog 100.000 versies van samsung
<kevin_keijzer> Ik heb totaal geen verstand van Android, maar ik denk dat dit meer een vraag voor xda-developers.com is.
<Maartje> ik ben al dagen bezig ik vrees dat ik maar een windows pc moet zoeken
<Maartje> ik heb het zelfs geprobeerd in mijn virtual pc maar daar trapt de foon niet in :D
<OerHeks> deze heeft een hele lijst,http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/328-ubuntu-trusty-android-adb-fastboot-qtadb
<Maartje> ik ga eens kijken, dankjewel!!
<Maartje> xda-developers.com ook al bekeken maar dan kom ik toch weer terug op odin en dus windos want als ik het via wine doe dan werkt het ook niet
<kevin_keijzer> En als je in een forumthread expliciet aangeeft dat dat geen optie voor je is en dat je een Linux-oplossing zoekt?
<kevin_keijzer> Zal wellicht langer duren, maar er is vast wel iemand met verstand van root exploits vanaf Linux.
<kevin_keijzer> Ik heb een Nokia 3310, dus ik heb me er nooit in verdiept.
<Maartje> ja dat is ook wel een idee!! Maar die link van OerHeks is ook veel belovend! Als het lukt maar ik een youtube tutorial ;-)
<OerHeks> de lijst met codes is leuk, maar de manier om die code boven te halen is zeker handig
<Maartje> ik ben bezig om me er door heen te worstelen, het is wel hack-je-foon voor ubuntu gevorderden
<Maartje> hahah, en dat op vrijdag avond
<Maartje> wat een drame om "ff"  en super user aan te maken, die oude telefoons was het zo gepiept
<OerHeks> Het regent, dus ..
<OerHeks> :-D
<Maartje> hahaha, avond op een terrasje zit er niet mee in nee ;-)
<Maartje> Hai die ho, is er nog iemand wakker?
<OerHeks> jups
<Maartje> heeeelllup :-'(
<Maartje> ik krijg QtADB niet geinstaleerd
<OerHeks> :-(
<Maartje> het is een tar, maar welke handleiding ik ook volg "computers says nooooo"
<Maartje> ik ben een beetje verwend met al mijn hulp programma's...
<OerHeks> tar of tar.bz ?
<OerHeks> tar xvzf packagename / tar.bz = tar xvjf packagename
<OerHeks> en fileroller kan hem ook aan hoor, gewoonkes dubbel klikken
<Maartje> ik had "tar zxvf" gedaan
<Maartje> maar dan krijg ik een melding, ff kijken wat het ook al weer is
<kevin_keijzer> tar kan wel autodetecten toch tegenwoordig? -xf zou in principe altijd moeten werken.
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12807941/]
<OerHeks> tar xvjf ...
<OerHeks> ohhhh
<OerHeks> cd
<OerHeks> cd /home/maartje/Downloads/
<Maartje> ho, cd tar zxvf QtADB_0.7.3_linux_x64.tar.gz?
<OerHeks> dan: tar xvjf zxvf QtADB_0.7.3_linux_x64.tar.gz
<OerHeks> je deed geen cd,dus je zat niet in de folder
<Maartje> in de map download he?!
<Maartje> :-(
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12808062/
<kevin_keijzer> cd ~/Downloads && tar -xzvf QtADB_0.7.3_linux_x64.tar.gz
<Maartje> oooooh
<OerHeks> wat geeft : ls
<OerHeks> is die file wel daar?
<Maartje> jup
<OerHeks> oeps, ik zie verkeerd, je geeft 2 commandos > tar xvjf zxvf QtADB_0.7.3_linux_x64.tar.gz
<Maartje> in en uit gepakte versie
<Maartje> dus, wat moet ik nou doen :D
<OerHeks> tar xvjf QtADB_0.7.3_linux_x64.tar.gz
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12808175/
<kevin_keijzer> Maar je hebt 't toch al uitgepakt nu?
<kevin_keijzer> <Maartje> in en uit gepakte versie
<OerHeks> waarom nie gewoon dubbelklikken op de file in nautilus/.
<Maartje> dan gebeurd er dus niets :-(
<OerHeks> dan is de file kaduuk.
<Maartje> ik ben al anderhalf uur aan het klooien en begin heul erg een mezelf te twijfelen
<Maartje> in mijn mpa downloads staat het uitgepakte bestand met de naam: QtADB_0 verder niets, met een symbool van een tandwiel
<Maartje> als ik klik krijg ik choos path to sdk/tools
<kevin_keijzer> Kan je niet de nieuwste release proberen? https://qtadb.wordpress.com/download/
<Maartje> kak, ik heb de andere van https://qtadb.wordpress.com/download/ ook al geprobeerd, zelfde verhaal
<Maartje> dus IK ben NIET gek...? ;-)
<Maartje> die heb i
<Maartje> toch?
<kevin_keijzer> Aan je pastes te zien, heb je 0.7.3
<Maartje> pak nu de 0.8.1
<Maartje> whait a minute
<Maartje> heb het nu uitgepakt (rechtermuisknop enz)
<Maartje> krijg ik in een map weer een icoon met tandwiel
<kevin_keijzer> Kan je dat icoon eens in een terminalvenster slepen en dan op Enter drukken?
<kevin_keijzer> En dan een paste van de output geven?
<Maartje> als ik daar op klik krijg ik een venster met: kies path naar folder met adb en aapt binarie file's
<kevin_keijzer> Oh, dan mis je adb, denk ik
<kevin_keijzer> 'sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb'
<kevin_keijzer> (Uit m'n hoofd)
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12808414/
<OerHeks> raar, ik download die qtab ding, pak hem huit, krijg gewoon een map met 1 file erin
<Maartje> hij is aan het downloaden
<OerHeks> ja, file met een paarse vierkant op zijn kant, 2,5 MB (2545559 bytes)
<Maartje> ja ik ook, maar kan/kon er dus niets mee
<Maartje> jup
<Maartje> adb staat er op kevin
<kevin_keijzer> Ik gok dat je ook nog een pakket voon 'aapt' moet hebben voordat het werkt.
<kevin_keijzer> 'sudo apt-get install aapt' gewoon, zo te zien
<kevin_keijzer> Daarna die QtADB nog eens openen en kijken wat er dan gebeurt
<Maartje> E: Kan pakket aapt niet vinden
<kevin_keijzer> Dan zal dat nieuw zijn in 15.10 denk ik.
<Maartje> uuuhm, kun je me uitleggen wat je bedoeld, ik volg het even neit
<Maartje> niet
<kevin_keijzer> Ik neem aan dat je Ubuntu 14.04 draait dan zeker?
<kevin_keijzer> Want zo te zien is 'aapt' pas verpakt voor 15.04 en 15.10: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aapt
<OerHeks> daar word hier niks over gezegd .. te oude handleiding?? http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/328-ubuntu-trusty-android-adb-fastboot-qtadb
<kevin_keijzer> Wellicht werkt QtADB ook zonder 'aapt'. Kan je eens testen natuurlijk.
<kevin_keijzer> ADB heb je sowieso nodig, maar dat heb je nu ook geïnstalleerd.
<kevin_keijzer> Dus dubbelklik op dat paarse ding en hoop dat het werkt.
<Maartje> ja
<Maartje> hij is grijs bij mij...
<Maartje> hij blijft vragen naar dp en aapt
<Maartje> potdomme, ben ik nou zo dom?? :-)
<kevin_keijzer> Nee, ik denk dat die software die je probeert te gebruiken gewoon niet goed verpakt is.
<kevin_keijzer> Er is duidelijk een dependency op 'aapt', en die leveren ze niet mee.
<Maartje> dus wat moet ik doen?
<kevin_keijzer> Ik denk dat je de Android SDK moet hebben: https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<kevin_keijzer> En daar 'aapt' uit moet zoeken
<kevin_keijzer> En, als ik hun site goed begrijp, moet je naast de QtADB-binary weer /sdk/tools maken, en daar 'aapt' in plakken. Of zo..
<kevin_keijzer> https://qtadb.wordpress.com/faq/
<kevin_keijzer> Ik vind het maar onduidelijke software dit.
<Maartje> voor de duidelijkheid, ik heb meerdere programma's nodig om mijn telefoon te kunnen koppelen en super user te activeren? waar onder adp en aapt
<Maartje> jij linkt me nu door naar een pakket waar aapt in zit?
<Maartje> ik wil graag begrijpen wat ik doe namelijk
<kevin_keijzer> 'aapt' is onderdeel van de Android SDK, als ik het goed begrijp.
<Maartje> QtADB bedoel je?
<kevin_keijzer> ADB is dat sowieso ook. Maar ik heb te weinig verstand van Android. Ik ken ADB alleen van Ubuntu Phone.
<Maartje> ha, daar heb je de spijker...
<Maartje> ik ben ook bereid om een ander os te gebruiken, maar ik weet niet of ik daar verstandig aan doe
<Maartje> waar het werkelijk om gaat is dat het de telefoon voor onze dochter wordt. ze heeft wat restricties nodig
<kevin_keijzer> Ik ook niet. Ik heb wat klanten met een Ubuntu Phone die ik voor ze onderhoud. Die zijn vrij tevreden.
<kevin_keijzer> Zelf heb ik een Nokia 3310. Ik heb niks met al die moderne rommel. ;)
<kevin_keijzer> Ubuntu Phone is ideaal voor restricties. Er zijn bijna geen "apps" voor.
<Maartje> daarom heb ik haar huidige foon geroot zodat ik dataverkeer uit kon zetten, browser er af en alle voor geïnstalleerde meuk er af
<Maartje> oke, maar de basis zoals whats app enzo? Kind wordt dood ongelukkig zonder :D
<kevin_keijzer> WhatsApp is bij mijn weten niet open source, en Facebook wil het niet porten naar Ubuntu Phone.
<kevin_keijzer> Dus dan kan je weinig doen.
<Maartje> oke, dus nog even wachten?
<Maartje> ff over: https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<kevin_keijzer> Telegram is wel open source (client-side dan), dus dat heeft men wel kunnen porten.
<Maartje> moet ik de android-studio-ide-141.2288178-linux.zip of de .tgz pakken?
<kevin_keijzer> Ik verwacht http://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r24.4-linux.tgz
<Maartje> flinke map
<Maartje> 305 mb
<Maartje> dan ga ik daar ff mee stoeien
<Maartje> Telegram heb ik ook overwogen maar al die pubers zitten op whats app, no way dat ze over stappen
<kevin_keijzer> Dan moet je daar ergens 'adb' en 'aapt' in zien te vinden, en dan naast QtADB een map 'sdk' met daarin weer een map 'tools' maken.
<kevin_keijzer> En daar plak je adb en aapt dan weer in
<kevin_keijzer> Althans, als de documentatie van QtADB klopt tenminste.
<Maartje> kun je me de directory geven?
<kevin_keijzer> Ik neem aan /home/maartje/Downloads/QtADB_0.8.1_linux64/
<kevin_keijzer> Daarin moet dan nog /sdk/tools komen, met daarin /aapt en /adb.
<kevin_keijzer> Ik las pas wel dit trouwens: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Working-to-Add-Whatsapp-and-Dropbox-as-Services-and-Not-Apps-483172.shtml
<kevin_keijzer> Maar ik heb te weinig interesse in het fenomeen "WhatsApp" om me er verder in te verdiepen.
<Maartje> gelijk heb je hahaha
<Maartje> boeven zijn het
<Maartje> maar goed het is handig en voor die kinders is het net zo belangrijk als eten
<Maartje> ik kom via catfisch geen aapt tegen in de mappen
<Maartje> dus ik loop weer vast
<Maartje> ik denk dat ik het maar opgeef en morgen naar een windows pc ga, erg jammer had het graag aan de praat gekregen
<Maartje> SUPER BEDANKT voor je hulp
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-17
<OerHeks> :-)
<Maartje> en jij natuurlijk ook :D
<deesws> Hallo, wie kan mij helpen met de muisaanwijzer te vergroten in UBUNTU MATE?
<TopGear> #windows
<TopGear> Sorry, de /join vergeten -_-
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-18
<damien> goedenmorgen
<damien> ik heb een vraag
<damien> is er iemand?
<selckin> never ask to ask
<damien> is de ubuntu op Getintopc.com ook legaal  of is ie hier aleen hier legaal
<damien> only english ?
<damien> bye
<selckin> lijkt me een verdachte website
<hans_> hallo allemaal
<hans_> lekker rustig hier
<Sling> yup :)
<Cugel> We zijn er voor je hans_!
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-17
<blahdeblah> Hi folks, did anyone here sign up for a service called "Notify Ninja"?  We got a report to hostmaster@canonical.com about the ubuntu-nl.org web site.
<blahdeblah> I'm assuming for now that it's just spam, but if anyone has reason to believe it's legitimate, please contact us in #canonical-sysadmin.
<SN0WF0X> Goedemorgen :)
<SN0WF0X> bezig met downloaden van 16.10
<SN0WF0X> eens kijken wat ubuntu nu weer heeft geupdate :)
<SN0WF0X> Yaketty Yak
<cedric> Hoe instaleer je ubuntu
<OerHeks> er is een mooie wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-18
<elisaado> stil hier
<bobdebobbert> help
<bobdebobbert> Sylpheed, hoe verander je de datum, jj-mm-dd in dd-mm-jj?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-20
<warfox> test
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-22
<Guest86821> hello
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-16
<madamekaas> DuckstaRr
<madamekaas> need help
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-17
<oerheks> morgentjes
<oerheks> nee, het is niet warm vandaag
<oerheks> over 1,5 week is de griep explosie \0/
<remy> leo_, probeer het hier eens
<remy> kuut
<remy> omdat ipv6 nu is bij ziggo heb ik geen gewoon ip adres,(klopt dit?) hoe kan ik er achter komen hoe ik bv een ftp-server opzet met datnieuwe ip?
<remy> iemand een oplossing?
<SimonNL> remy: watismijnip.nl   misschien
<SimonNL> geen idee verder
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-18
<lordievader> remy: Naar alle waarschijnlijkheid draait Ziggo gewoon dual-stack.
<lordievader> Je ipv4 adres is dus nog gewoon geldig.
<lordievader> https://www.whatismyip.com/ laat bij mij een ipv6 adres zien, watismijnip.nl niet.
<remy> terwijl watismijnip.nl gewoon een ip adres laat zien, klopt dit..en welke moet ik gebruiken.?
<lordievader> watismijnip.nl laat bij mij ook wel een ip-adres zien, maar alleen mijn ipv4 adres.
<lordievader> Eigenlijk wil je je service op beide adressen laten luisteren. Dan ben je zowel over ipv4 als ipv6 bereikbaar.
<lordievader> Aangezien je bij Ziggo zit is het wel aan te raden om een Dyn-DNS achtige constructie met agent te gebruiken aangezien je IP waarschijnlijk dynamisch is.
<remy> oke ik ga het proberen.
<lordievader> Voor je ftp server gebruik je wel ssl, hoop ik?
<remy> ssl, dat zal wel in dat ftp prog. zitten neem ik aan.
<lordievader> Voor je server moet je het expliciet aanzetten (en dan wil je eigenlijk niet-ssl ook gelijk uitzetten).
<remy> ik zal kijken wat ik er van kan bakken, tis allemaal nieuw dus het duurdt heel ff...
<lordievader> Neem je tijd, lees de documentatie. Niemand forceert je het snel te doen.
<remy> tot zo ver heb ik het okee, nu vraagt de ftp server een login en password, welke ik nooit heb opgegeven, ff pielen nog
<remy> okee de ftp loopt op localhost, maar niet op mijn ip adres,, steeds een stukkie verder
<remy> ff vraagje hoe krijg ik de ftp-serverop mijn ip adres?
<remy> ik krijg hem alleen op 'localhost'
<lordievader> Ik zou eerst zorgen dat de ftp-server correct en veilig op localhost werkt voordat je deze verplaatst naar extern.
<remy> ja loopt, maar hoe verplaats ik hem
<lordievader> In de config geef je aan op welk adres hij moet binden. Heb je de documentatie al gelezen?
<remy> ik heb naar de man pages gekeken maar daar staat niet bij waar de config-files huishouden
<lordievader> Config files staan normaliter in /etc/<prog-naampje>
<remy> tis gewoon de ftp die bij debian zat, ik heb geen ander proggie gezien, staat ook niet bij /etc/naam
<remy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25764896/
<lordievader> Sorry, welk ftp programma?
<remy> zie paste
<lordievader> Dat is een client... geen server.
<remy> ftpd geloof ik
<remy> ja ik connect naar een server
<lordievader> Config staat in /etc/ftpd.conf zie ik hier.
<remy> nope, staat er niet bij
<remy> ftpchroot,fstab,ftpusers
<lordievader> Hmm, ik zie zo snel ook geen example config in de package staan. Je kan overschakelen naar vsftpd, Debian heeft hier wel documentatie voor: https://wiki.debian.org/vsftpd
<lordievader> Overigens is dit nou niet echt het juiste kanaal voor Debian zaken.
<remy> ok ok ik probeer het nog wel ff, en anders is't op..
<klungel> huh
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-19
<BlackDex> .cl
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-20
<Kebabfish> iemand ervaring met een kalender die offline kan werken, en via een local network kan synchroniseren?
<Kebabfish> een beetje zoals syncthing, maar dan zoek ik zoiets met een kalender
#ubuntu-nl 2018-10-18
<remy^> Hallo, m`n bleutooth keboard werkt weer eens niet..iemand oplossingen?
<lordievader> Je snapt natuurlijk zelf ook wel dat hier niemand wat mee kan. Welk merk/model tobo gebruik je, wat heb je geprobeert om het weer aan de praat te krijgen, etc...
<remy^> het is een trust keyboard usb
<remy^> ik weet er weinig van..
<lordievader> Usb? Net zei je nog dat het een bluetooth keyboard was.
<remy^> ik heb al met bleuman geklooit maar nix
<Mustangman1966> Dan via usb aansluiten en alles werkt
<lordievader> Zien ze elkaar nog?
<remy^> sorry, het is een bleutooth maar de zender is usb
<remy^> hoe meet ik dat?
<Mustangman1966> Anders keyboard uitzetten en usb zender uit de poort halen, vervolgens alles weer aanzetten en kijken of alles weer werkt.
<lordievader> Ik heb hier geen bluetooth iets voor mij, maar meestal laat de interface wel zien welke apparaten in de buurt zijn, welke gepaired, etc.
<remy^> ff rebooten mischien werkt dat
<remy^> brb
<remy^> nada
<remy^> iemand een ooplossing?
<Mustangman1966> Batterij van keyboard al verwisseld?
<remy^> ja het lampje brand
<remy^> remy@Sorpion:~$ su
<remy^> Wachtwoord:
<remy^> root@Sorpion:/home/remy# apt-get install bluetooth
<remy^> E: Kon vergrendeling /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet verkrijgen - open (11: Hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar)
<remy^> E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Is deze in gebruik door een ander proces?
<remy^> root@Sorpion:/home/remy#
<remy^> iem,and een oplossing ?
<Mustangman1966> Wat doet een reboot van je systeem met de bluetooth verbinding? Waarschijnlijk maakt de reboot je vergrendelde map ook weer open.
<remy^> ik heb net ge-reboot, geen veranderingen
<Mustangman1966> Na de reboot is ook je map vergrendeld?
<remy^> ja ik start em net op
<Mustangman1966> Vreemd, na een reboot moeten al je mappen ontgrendeld zijn, tenzij er ergens een update op de achtergrond gedraaid wordt.
<Mustangman1966> Probeer nogmaals om te kijken of de mappen ontgrendeld zijn, anders nogmaals een reboot van het complete systeem doen.
<remy^> ik zoek nog wel ff
<Mustangman1966> Succes
<remy^> ff een vraagje zo laat op de avond kan dat?
<remy^> weet iemand hoe ik van window manager kan wisselen?
<remy^> ik heb er al diverse gedowned maar hij strart steeds op in debian
<remy^> iemand??
#ubuntu-nl 2018-10-19
<remy^> iemand met 'gezond' verstand hier die mij kan helpen met bluetooth toetsenboard?
<remy^> [bluetooth]# pair C2:2C:1B:10:95:FE
<remy^> <remy^> Attempting to pair with C2:2C:1B:10:95:FE
<remy^> <remy^> Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.ConnectionAttemptFailed
<remy^> <remy^> [CHG] Device C2:2C:1B:10:95:FE Connected: yes
<remy^> <remy^> [CHG] Device C2:2C:1B:10:95:FE Connected: no
<remy^> iemand die het weet?
<remy^> remy@Scorpion:~$ bluedevil-wizard  .. wil wel maar niet pair-en
<Mustangman1966> Heb je deze link al eens geprobeerd: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/bluedevil-bluetooth-not-working-properly-after-upgrading-to-kde-plasma-4175587338/
<Mustangman1966> Kan je iets met de link?
<remy^> nope, wil niet werken...
#ubuntu-nl 2018-10-20
<remy^> Mustangman1966, het heeft niet geholpen helaas
<Mustangman1966> Dat is jammer.
<Mustangman1966> Probeer eens bluedevil op nieuw te installeren met daarna sudo apt-get install obex-data-server, misschien dat dat helpt.
<Mustangman1966> @remy Probeer eens bluedevil op nieuw te installeren met daarna sudo apt-get install obex-data-server, misschien dat dat helpt.
<Mustangman1966> * Disconnect
<remy^> ik zal ff kijken ->die obex was al geinstaleerd :)
<remy^> de fout ligt bij het pair-en.. krijg steeds 'toevoegen apparaat mislukt'
#ubuntu-nl 2019-10-17
<GDmac> Kan iemand hier iets verder helpen met Ubuntu Docker optimalisaties voor win/mac?
#ubuntu-nl 2019-10-18
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> Nee, dit is een linux kanaal
